# The Misadventures of KigerQueen



## KigerQueen

many of you who have followed my posts know i have mostly put my mare out to pasture for recurring lameness issues. So i have "kidnaped" my fiance's 9 year old gelding Odie. My fiance had odie since he was 9 months old. He raised him to be a mini him. except that the moose grew to be about 16.3hh! Odie has not been worked with in about 3 to 4 years so im kinda tarting over. Took him to his first horse show last weekend and he did well. moved him to a new barn for the first time in his life. Now our story has begun.


----------



## KigerQueen

i wanted to post this slightly separate from the main thread. i love odie but man can he be a turd! the concept of changing directions on the lunge line is beyond him! he will go right but when i ask him to turn left we turns his butt to the left and just starts backing up. or he side passes around me in a circle... fought with him for almost an hour on that today and FINALLY won! then he tried to run me over once i set him loose in the round pen resulting in a good smack on the butt. then he ran like and idiot and tripped. he slid on his side quite a distance. luckily he was fine but lord! I love him and i KNOW he is smart but sometimes he is quite dense -_-'. we ended (take 2) on a positive note with some flexing and desensitising. We also need to work on standing still longer than 3 min. He got scolded for trying to take a chunk out of the table today while standing tied. then he got reprimanded for trying to eat his lead so he settled for chewing on his own tongue instead. The word special comes to mind when i think of that horse lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

so after ALL that fighting yesterday i FINALLY made some progress with changing direction! I also worked on his setting up and standing still for halter. AND his most annoying habit of crowding when being led.

Go it on vid too! the first part were he thought about bowing instead of turning was at the end of the last vid. but not much was missed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKgYwh6xw5U


----------



## KigerQueen

Odie was a good boy yesterday! no pulling my hair out. I just focused on what we did the day before. quietly yielding his hind quarters and a less panicked direction change. he is getting there. worked on yielding his forequarters. did not get more than two steps but i find that if i get 2 steps one day i can get 7 the next. played with him on in hand trotting and setting up. sitting still is hard for him apparently so 20 seconds of standing still was a move in the right direction lol!


he is also starting to build a little muscle. when moving there was a divot on his hindquarters that was not there before so there is that. his slow feeder should be coming in today so he will always have hay in-front of him. ill probably fill it with mostly alfalfa and Bermuda. then as he gains weight ill ween him off the alfalfa to mostly Bermuda.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Nice horse. Let me know how you like the slow feeder.


----------



## KigerQueen

got it today, it can EASILY fit 4 large flakes of alfalfa in it! he chomped down for 30 min and hardly ate half a flake so i think its fantastic! i can fill it once a day and not have to worry!


Sooo im an idiot and hit the time laps button on my little camera... sooo the awesome training session i recorded is so sped up you cannot make heads or tails of it -_-'... BUT he was fantastic! he changed direction no problem and yielded both hind and forequarters. still need to work on it but he did it without having any type of tantrum. and i was making him do A LOT of direction changes. Back and forth. he was SUCH a good boy today! After having such a solid and good session i turned him out in one of the arenas and gave him 30 min to fart around before i went in there and made him move a bit and kinda play. he just wanted to go back to his hay lol!
https://youtu.be/tFDUn_iyguE

Here is the laped vid. i slowed the speed x4 so you can somewhat see whats happening. frames are missing and its a crappy vid but better then nothing. no vid tomorrow. my truck is in the shop for my upper balljoints. the passengers side is about to snap so my fiance is taking me to work and home tomorrow. we will stop by and see him for a bit just not long enough to give him some love and food.


----------



## tinyliny

video is a hoot! like a couple of caffeinated ants!


----------



## KigerQueen

oh lord i know! i MIGHT be able to take more vid tomorrow that is NOT time lapsed. BUT my fiance wants to go to the lake and set things on fire so Kiger may not get pony play time. that being said our training sessions tend to be under 10 min. i mean that was ALL i did with him today training wise. its 10 min or less. short and simple seams to work with his squirrel like attention span. so i MIGHT get my way XD!


----------



## LoriF

He looks like a good boy and he is trying. Good luck with his training sessions. LOL love the last video.
How much did the hay net run you? I'm thinking of getting one like that.


----------



## KigerQueen

$72 on amazon (i did a trial of prime but it dose include free 4-5 day shipping). After my arab ate an entire hay-net one day i wont EVER use them again (did try again and said mare started eating her new one even when it was always full) so i was willing to give this a try. love it so far. will see how it holds up


----------



## whisperbaby22

Slow feeders definitely need to be tuned to each individual horse. That one looks good, hope it works for your horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

he has never seen a slow feeder so i was happy when he did not get frustrated with it. my mare i ended up taking a bit of no climb fencing because it was the only thing she would not eat... yeah she kept bending the fencing so much she ended up braking that too.... and after she choked on Bermuda she now lives on soaked pellets. this is why she cannot have nice things...


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I have a net chewer too. He's destroyed more slow feed hay bags than I want to remember. I'd say he can't have nice things but his new slow feeder is a thing of beauty, and he hasn't clobbered it yet.

Luckily, my mare does just fine on the regular cheapie hay bags clipped down in her feed tub.


----------



## KigerQueen

cant get out to see my boy today or yesterday (upper ball joints on my truck are DONE). messaged a friend and she said yesterday evening it was still mostly filled with hay! so ether that slow feeder really dose its job or he got fed up lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

Good lord!!! turns out my ball joints are original! my truck is 17 YEARS OLD! so my parents NEVER replaced the ball joints!!! its almost as bad as when they DID NOT TELL ME i was driving on the ORIGINAL SPARE TIRE that came WITH the truck in 1999! I think they MAY be trying to kill me...


----------



## tinyliny

Ball joints?


----------



## KigerQueen

yep. its the things holding your tires into your upper and lower control arms (and your truck/car). they should be replaced every 4 or so years... yeah...

in other news i rode odie last night! my fiance hoped on him bareback and rode him around the round pen, hopped off then had me hop on. yes i was being led but i feel its a step in the right direction. as my fiance said "you're still on him so he must like you" lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

so for every 3 steps forward there is about 12 steps back... he was good for his legs getting clipped (NEVER had clipers near his legs or face. never worked with with clippers besides when i roached him). quite proud of him. good for lunging. then whent to give him a bath and he fell apart. he refused to walk to the wash rack/crosstie. he dose this on ocation and you just have to give him a tug and he gives up and walks in. not today. he set back and nearly pulled me over. so i made him back up. he poped his front end up at me. so now a look like an abusive horse owner because i kept smacking his chest making him run in reverse (I will NOT tolerate that type of behavior EVER!). so we walked back and tried again. this time he pulled back and poped his front end up again. im supersized there is hair left from how much i smacked his chest on that one. then he tried to run me over earning another good wack on the butt. then he realized this sucked so i should stop being a brat. then into the wash ties we went. no incident after. then i put him in the wash rack and he tried to pull back against me and realized in crazy and thats a bad idea. 

now odie has no patients so i leave him tied up while i get his food ready and refill his hay bag. well odie decided to rub his nose on the horse shoe welded on the hitching post. 3 guesses when happened next... so he nearly broke his nose and ended pulling the nose of the halter off and now he had the halter just around his neck. THEN he pulled back against that. so goodbye new halter... his poll was sore as was his neck. his rib was way out but the trainer knew how to put it back so he is fine on that front now.

so cant work him with the halter tomorrow as he will be sore. but i took time off of work for the show this sat so hopefully he will be fine by then. and not a massive brat...


also he has figured out the hay bag so he is eating 4 flakes of alfalfa in 1 day now. will be picking up some Bermuda tomorrow along with a new halter.


----------



## KigerQueen

So Odie did fantastic yesterday! SOOO proud of him! he placed 4th out of 7 horses in the halter class. he actually managed to stand (mostly) square and still the entire class. 

he got 6th out of 7 in the ranch confo class. about half way through the class he lost his ability to stand mostly square and still. and he was staring at my fiance for almost the entire class lol. i have not really worked on him with standing still square too much so i think he did quite well dispute that. 

the main thing we NEED to work on is trying to turn into me when trotting. at home he is fine but the judge was clicking at the horses to make them trot off faster so he kinda jumped into it and me a bit. all well not bad for his second show.

ill post pics from the show later (at work). here are a couple pics from the day before the show.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i was feeling to tired to bother with actual work with odie today. got some vid of me moving him around a but.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFG5mvkHWCU


----------



## KigerQueen

finally got pics from his show


----------



## KigerQueen

soooo odie got his teeth done today. he has always been good for our vet but today he was a different horse. he tried to run down my fiance, he slammed the vet into the fence at least twice and needed two sedatives just to handle him. vet thinks this behavior change is ulcer related so we will be getting maalox and aloe juice to treat that. he said only high fat low, protein and sugar feeds for him as no one wants to die.

hopeing the blood work comes out normal. the vet agrees that odie is getting a excessive amount of food and he is not gaining the weight he should.


----------



## KigerQueen

Lab work back/ he has incurably low glucose and Creatinine levels. Even though the results pdf I got says its within the normal range his eosinophils levels do worry the vet. So we are hitting him hard with 4 months of warmers to help clear any parasites out as that's what the vet is thinking his issue might be. Im more concerned as to why his Glucose levels are so horribly low. Im thinking of stopping all training immediately and just turn him out.




His results-------------------Normal Range


Total Protein 6.7------------5.6-8.0 g/dL

Albumin 3.6 ---------------- 2.2-3.9 g/dL

Globulin 3.1 ----------------2.6-5.6 g/dL

A/G Ratio 1.2---------------0.5-2.4

AST (SGOT) 236------------180-570 IU/L

Alk Phosphatase 180--------50-300 IU/L

GGT 16-----------------------2-30 IU/L

Total Bilirubin 1.4-----------0.1-2.5 mg/dL

Direct Bilirubin 0.3----------0.0-0.5 mg/dL

BUN 15----------------------10-25 mg/dL

Creatinine 1.1 --------------1.2-2.0 mg/dL--- LOW

BUN/Creatinine Ratio 14----5-21

Phosphorus 2.7-------------- 2.0-5.6 mg/dL

Glucose 56-------------------70-120 mg/dL----LOW



Calcium 11.8-----------------10.0-13.7 mg/dL

Sodium 136-------------------130-146 mEq/L

Potassium 4.1----------------3-5 mEq/L

Na/K Ratio 33----------------24-58

Chloride 97-------------------95-110 mEq/L

Cholesterol 75----------------70-150 mg/dL

CPK 256-----------------------20-500 IU/L

LDH 339-----------------------150-450 IU/L


WBC 10.3---------------------5.5-12.5 103

RBC 9.3----------------------- 6.5-10.5 106



HGB 17.2----------------------11.0-19.0 g/dL

HCT 47------------------------ 35-52 %

MCV 51------------------------34-58 fL

MCH 18.4---------------------12.3-19.7 pg

MCHC 36---------------------31-37 g/dL

Platelet Count 181----------100-400 103/μL


Neutrophils 6695------------65 2700-6700 /μL

Bands 0---------------------- 0-1 %

Lymphocytes 2472--------24 1500-5500 /μL

Monocytes 618------------6 0-800 /μL

Eosinophils 515-----------5 0-925 /μL

Basophils 0----------------0 0-170 /μL


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sorry your training may be interrupted. Good luck with all this.


----------



## KigerQueen

so glucose is not a worry as its a result of how the blood work is processed. but i still need to do a fecal on him and hit him with 4 months or wormer (one every month). i also need to get Neigh lox for the ulcers and im starting him on the aloe today. he was a good boy yesterday. my fiance was playing with him and working on his tricks. he bowed on command easily and then layed down when asked and my fiance briefly hoped on bareback with just a halter. that horse will jump the moon for my fiance and im glad he is slowly coming back to horses. 

looks like ill need to move my mare back from my sister in laws as they are NOT cleaning their water and taking proper care of them (she is afraid of my mare because she has energy/ she says she is crazy and will hurt people. umm what? i can sit underneath that horse and know she wont kill me, much less brush her) So ill have to find a place for her and our 31 year old as i WILL NOT let him go up there! just flat out NOT happening!


----------



## KigerQueen

ok so alot has happened since my last post. got him on a new feeding with neigh lox. he has gained quite a bit of weight. he was feeling his grain yesterday and reared at me and was just flat out being a cow. took him out today and lunged him with a stud chain. he realized quickly he was not getting away with crap today. 

im going to be working with a dressage trainer on restarting him so that makes me happy! very excited! she has to German worm bloods (Hanoverian X TBs) that are full siblings she has raised and she is braking the baby in nice and slow. she told me she would teach me how to get him going on the ground then its $40 a lesson so i can live with that . she was a pony club teacher for over 30 years too.


here is the vid of him after his bratty episode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3itgwLnT8A



and today with the stud chain (if it dose not work try again in a bit. its still proccesing as i post this)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRIy_qTi13k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KigerQueen

so this happened yesterday and might happen today .


----------



## KigerQueen

So i think i found the name of the breeder my fiance got Odie from. they are Silver Buckle Performance horses. their site is down so i emailed them to see what info i can get.


----------



## KigerQueen

So Odie and i had out first dressage lesson today. the trainer is AMAZING! she had him relaxed and willing within minutes of working with him! and i had my second ride on him, first time he has ever been ridden with contact or with leg and he did fantastic! so excited for our next lesson! well maybe not my legs lol!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

so any dressage tips/things i should know? im compleatly new and so is the horse lol! LOVE my trainer and she is doing an amazing job! im just used to western so any tips/info would be wonderful!


----------



## Tazzie

Not too many tips I can think of not knowing how you all look lol obviously, the contact will be different. Don't force a headset. It'll just wind up with wrong muscling and a resentful horse. Headset comes from the hind end engaging, and coming under the horse, allowing the back to come up and the head and neck to naturally fall into a rounded position. Yanking the face around will just make a mad horse and rider :wink:


----------



## KigerQueen

She is having me keep my hands still and using leg to get him to stop fussing and it seams to work. she also has me slow him down when he zones out by circling with just using my leg.


in other news odie was at his 3rd show today! he placed 2nd in ranch confo (out of two lol) and 4th in halter. not too bad considering he was off. the ding dong decided to scramble in the trailer the ENTIER 25 min trailer ride! one cut on every legs and of corse little cuts bleed like he is mortaly wounded... on white legs... managed to clean that up before any staining happened and they were just tiny little scrapes that were bleeders -_-' then the pansy was acting like a founderd horse. Oh the poor thing could not walk. he could hobble over to his food white fine (note he was off before the class then god more pathetic as the day went on as he just hung out while our friend finished her classes). checked on him around 8pm and the baby was fine. we gave him a dose or bute (that i countered with 2 doses of neigh lox). yep pep in his step and he wanted his food and he wanted his food about 2 hours ago ****! so i think he will be fine. there was no swelling or heat anywhere on his legs or feet so i think he is just a sissy and banged his legs like an idiot.

anyway here are some pics of him chilling with me at the bench and trying to eat the thorny tree (he was also trying to eat rocks too. think they all go to his brain). and also at his food at the trailer.


----------



## KigerQueen

he is also the king of taking the most awkward pics.


----------



## KigerQueen

so here are some vids of him the past couple of days. he is still a little off but is doing SOOO much better! there was an abscess and his bars were a bit over grown so that was taken care of. hoping for our next dressage lesson next week!

This was him the day after the show
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKsLZsLEnXk

a couple of days ago after shoeing him with the duplo shoes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ11hiG_6hc

and him yesterday (sorry for the upside down vid towards the end. did not realize i flipped my phone lol!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uktHCyVzGFk


----------



## whisperbaby22

Interesting, good luck with those shoes.


----------



## KigerQueen

Seam to be working well for him. will be getting back shoes hopefully this week and getting them on him sooner than later. 

Gave him a bath and trimmed his tail a bit. also HOW to you get yellow out of a tail? im trying to get this tail whiter. it looks ok dry but you can see how it is wet.


here is a vid of the goober today. little sore still. should be fine for our lesson on Thursday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c-8ONOwFI0


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes I have a white tail too, I suppose there are things you can try, but I do think the best advice is just to keep up with it. I don't show so I don't care to much, but I do use Main and Tail, (because I use it on myself and it's just easier this way) quite regularly, and do get comments on his pretty tail.


----------



## KigerQueen

Will take pics of him working with the trainer tomorrow. cant wait


----------



## KigerQueen

ok so no lesson as goober is still slightly gimpy. he feels fantastic but he is still tender and i think he is getting stiff being in his stall. he tends to work out of the gimp. My fiance's hands are a little over 4inch wide so we did the old school hand measurement of odie... he is NOT 16.3hh. he is over 17hh! Holy crap! going to get him properly measured but he is about 17 of my fiance's hands and 2 fingers lol and this is from the coronet (not the ground as i have seen some people do -_-'). i will get more pics and vids of him today. have to do lots of running around and heavy lifting as its feed store run day so this will be fun.


----------



## KigerQueen

so goober was feeling good today. He is still a little off but i think some of it is the shoes being on his front and not his back making him off balance. think he will "level out" once i get the shoes on his back.






also his mane is getting alot lighter! at first i though it was somehow bleaching but its al the way though. looks like his mane itself is growing in lighter.


and not entirely odie related but i got to spend some time with the old man. for 31 this horse has ALOT of go! cant wait until we move him to were odie is at and the two can play again!


----------



## horseluvr2524

Whatever bloodline Rocket is from... I WANT ONE!

:lol:

He is awesome! I wish breeders would focus more on mind and horses that last... It should be a breed registry or something. "Toyota Horses" :lol:
Of course, you don't know if a horse will last until he's 31 until he's there and too old to breed.


----------



## KigerQueen

i know right! there are times i wish he was a stud as there need to be more horses like HIM! if i was independently wealthy i would fund a way to get a foal out of him (instead of cloning find a way to get half his dna to fertilize an egg and get an amazing foal!). the amazing part about the old man is that he is SOUND and has little to no joint issues. his shoulder might have an off day but lord for 31 thats not bad. and a few years ago he was winning buckles on barrels and key hole with my 270lb fiance on him! he was 25 at the time and he has not slowed down at all.


----------



## KigerQueen

So i think i have done it! i think i FINALY got all the healthy weight i can on odie! now to work on his tone but thats to come soon. The flaxen color is coming all though his mane and its cool looking! Thinking of giving him paprika to bring out a darker color out of him. im showing open shows so not worried about drug testing. 

also here is a vid of the brat in the large arena today. he is such a dork!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, he looks good.


----------



## KigerQueen

So our last lesson was very good! he wanted to trot but NOT maintain rhythm or go faster than a jog most the time. he was reaching down into the bit though and i am realizing how much he really NEEDS that contact. i never realized how much he needs that contact. he was almost lost on a loose rein but he was reaching down on a loose rein untill he found the contact so thats a good thing . also my legs want to die lol!

my friend is giveing me her old show bridle for hunters this next week so i have my own bridle. my current one may not fit. what do you all think?


----------



## whisperbaby22

I think you can make this one fit. If you don't have a hole punch, get a hammer and nails and a block of wood and put some holes in.


----------



## Zexious

Personally, I think the bridle is too small. The noseband is way too high up--you could take a leather punch to it, but you run the risk of being unable to use the keepers by the time you get it fitted properly. And if you're planning to show that's not really appropriate.
If your friend is giving you a new bridle anyway (unless I misunderstood Dx ) I'd definitely go with that!

But, my goodness is he handsome!
Glad to hear you had a positive lesson! I'm really looking forward to keeping up with your thread c:


----------



## karliejaye

Odie is so shiny and handsome! What a looker!


I agree with Zexious, the bridle is too small. Noseband is too high, the bit looks too high and the throatlatch should be roomy enough to fit a fist in. But the color looks very nice on him!


----------



## KigerQueen

lol its sarcasm XD! that a cob bridle and i can't even snap the cavison closed anywhere on his face if i wanted to XD! i put it on to see if i just needed to replace the cavison. i might but for now my fiend has one she used on her 17hh paint so that should fit his moose head.


----------



## karliejaye

Hahaha. I didn't think you were that daft, but you can never be too sure here on the hofo. :O


----------



## KigerQueen

the bit is not to high, he plays with his bits constantly and drives the trainer NUTS! as for the through latch it can be looser but i prefer mine slightly tight. but as i said it fits my arab well but she is ALOT smaller than this moose XD! wont be using it on him though XD!


----------



## KigerQueen

i will say it was well worth the look of death i got XD!


----------



## KigerQueen

@karliejaye lol, i know right! I wish i could LIKE things still!


----------



## Zexious

Sarcasm and affliction aren't easy to read through text 
And, when you spend as much time on this forum as I do, you learn not to rule anything out xD!

In regards to liking, some users have had it show up after a refresh.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Since I don't show I have no problem altering bridles, in fact I now make my own. It can be hard to fit a big headed horse, so many breeds these days like the smaller heads. I don't, I like a big head on a horse like Odie has.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah he has a big hansom moose head lol! i wont have matching tack for a while but for schooling i dont care lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

ok so what can i do to help straighten my legs? i am STILL hurting from TUESDAY! (that should tell you how out of shape i am). I cant just ride as i need a fitting bridle first.


----------



## KigerQueen

WARNING! Ugly rant about to take place!
so at the place i USED to board my mare and odie we still have two horses. we have been buying a stall from the guy and were going to move them once we could pull the stall apart. well he has been starving our old mare and i have upped the extra feed i give her along with our 31 year old Rocket. WELL he went after me today about me soaking rocket pellets saying in going to kill them when it gets hot because it will have milldew and colic them (says the man who fed a dead horse). he says that if they have ANY food left when he feeds them am or pm he will NOT feed them for the day. THEN after i POLITELY tell him i have to soak the feed because rocket is old and i dont know how many teeth he has. he said " you know what what ever im done with this" and i when back to what i was doing and talked to one of my few friends there. Well he called my father in law and told him we have 1 week to move the horses. Sooo i have 1 week to find boarding that we can afford for two horses while we aquire a stall to move them to bfe (my sister in laws).


----------



## whisperbaby22

That sucks, but I am now feeding soaked feed, and from what I can discover, the horse eats it pretty fast. If there was any soaked feed left the next day, yes it probably should be tossed, but finding feed the horse will scarf down solves that problem. Unless my horse is having a problem, there is never any feed left over, and it is not a problem, and I am in a hot area, too.


----------



## KigerQueen

i feed it at night or around 3pm and he MIGHT have a few mouth fulls left by 6am. he is a slow eater but he looks like crap if he dose not get the exact amount i give. his argument is that its bad within 30 min and will colic them. also i stopped giving the PONY extra food because the feed he gives is enough for her. but suddenly she started dropping weight. funny it seams like when i stalk him he is NOT feeding her UNLESS he knows im there. so there is that. idk if you saw what odie looked like at the start but i fixed all that with just feeding him and teeth. and considering i have had 2 vets tell me notty and rockets teeth are good 2 years in a row i dont think its a floating issue.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Actually, that is good. That means he is a natural slow feeder. My horse is not, so it was a long road to figure out how to slow feed him. If the soaked feed smells funny, it has fermented, but unless it is out in the sun it should be fine from 3pm to morning. Then I would toss any, but I have found that by soaking in as cold water as you can get and keeping it out of the sun works pretty good.


----------



## KigerQueen

we used to soak it for 8 hours in the shade and it never went bad. the BO is just nuts. he also lets the place self govern and has always gone after me for feeding our horses extra. he wont feed if your horse has ANY food left. BUT since he is starving the pony mare i HAD to give her food. thats ok though. plan B has come though untill we can do plan A. his karma will get him. 

until then i get to get weight on Notty though, being an reservation pony, should not be hard to get weight back on even being old.


----------



## whisperbaby22

OK, I am getting it now. This guy is just doing this to save on putting out feed. Yikes!


----------



## KigerQueen

yep. he is a WONDERFULL Person who is kicking us out because i feed a 31 year old horse and a 27 year old horse soaked pellets instead of dry pellets and because our old guy eats slow he wont feed him some days because he has less than 1-3lbs of pellets left over. thats fine. we are going to a place across the way that is 100 per horse and we suply feed and clean (used to be there when i first got my mare). not a long term place but its better than nothing at the moment.


----------



## KigerQueen

So Bo moved our 31 year old black gelding into the dry out stall (its in direct sun with no shade at all). he reason after my fiance confronted him was because the horse on ether side of him had parasites and needed to be quarantined (right). thats funny because he said it was our vet that confirmed that. also funny that the horses on either side of said sick horses were not also moved. SOOO i texted my vet and the owners of the horses on ether side of rocket. all had not idea what he was talking about. my vat has not even BEEN on the property in months. BO just move the horse there because its the corner of the property where our mare is. and so he can "get away" with not feeding them. we move then Thursday so that makes me happy. 

im so tired of horse boarding. my fiance was fine there for 7-8 years, then some more crazies moved in and it all fell apart.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, when I was young I had to board - royal pain. I am so lucky I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## KigerQueen

here is what notty looks like and were rocket is at. rocket drops most his weight in the summer because he cant handle the heat well. so putting him in direct sunlight when we are starting to hit 95f is a good idea...


----------



## KigerQueen

we would like to not board but everytime i get things squared away so i can save money stuff happens. now that i just stopped spending an arm and a leg on odies feed il be doing so to put more weight on the poney and keep rockets up. im thinking of doing beat pulp with some senior (not a dry senior, i want them to eat it, ill ween them onto a dry senior once they are consistent with liking the beat pulp). i feel bad for rocket being in the sun. and i feel bad for Notty for not being fed. we are now going out a cuple of times a day to feed because we know he is not.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hey, I was well into my 40's before I was able to get my own place. Hope the move goes well.


----------



## KigerQueen

So we moved rocket and notty today. rocket has lost about 100lbs in 48 hours from dehydration and full on sun exposure. the only time that horse had shade was when the sun was down poor guy. getting food and water into him is main priority. also ran into hos old co owners mom. apparently they got him for $300 from someone in south phoenix. soo they think he was a drug mule and its a huge possibility. we love our old guy and im working hard on getting weight on him AND our old mare too. its nice to be "aloud" to feed our horses what they need.

My trainer helped me (well i held him and watched) pull odie's mane. looks SOOOO much better! will be finishing it tomorrow before (or after) our lesson. also my fiance has finally aloud to shave odie's whiskers. he no longer looks like i pulled him out of some field lol! We are gearing up towards our last show of the summer, wont pick back up until September. pics to come tomorrow after my lesson.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Good news, I'm glad.


----------



## KigerQueen

Had another fantastic lesson on odie today! He is learning about giving to the bit more though he has a few moments today. He is also still learning to pay attention to the person on his back lol. He kinda space cadets so lots of circles and moving him in and out with my legs. Speaking of which they feel like jello and i am almost not looking forward to riding tomorrow as my legs cant take it. My trainer is having me barrow her bridle and told me to ride him lol. So guess i have homework. One work on keeping him forward. Two get him to pay attention and three keep his head down.
I would like to add that even though i know his sire is a registered paint he really likes to do a fantastic impression of a saddlebred... And he dose a darn good job at it too...


----------



## KigerQueen

so we are on day 3 of rocket's hunger strike... he has amazingly not dropped weight and is drinking. going to pick up some neigh lox and sweet feed (to mix it in because he dose not want anything). he did want to eat grass but since its been over 10 years since they were ever ON grass they only got 10 min of graze time. i WOULD turn them back out today but they would not let me catch them and ripped up some of the grass and i dont feel like getting kicked out because our horses are destroying the tiny pasture we have. ill post vid later.


----------



## KigerQueen

here is their first time on grass


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, you do not want to let them tear that up, it's pretty low already. Sorry about any problems, hopefully this will sort itself out soon.


----------



## KigerQueen

the grass is more for looks. its mowed quite often. and i hope so too. he dose not look too fantastic weight wise right now and every meal he dose not eat is not good. dose not help that he has been gimpy and that he was stepping on rocks yesterday. every 5 feet he was alternating witch foot he was holding in the hair because of a rock (yet he still spent 30 min running from me and NOT letting me cetch him...). im giving him a few more days of gimpy before i get the vet. i can garentee my vet will say navicular as anything with mild hoof pain is apparently naviculr but idk. i want xrays. he has been off and on lame since he stepped on a rock last march (as in last year) but it was fine for a span of 5-6 months befor he was having "episodes" again. giving msm helped a bit for a while but im thinking that was a slightly unrelated issue that just happened to be on the same side.


----------



## KigerQueen

so rocket has not eaten since thursday... i got him to eat some un soaked pellets and senior. he dropped at least half of it so it will be his 3rd teeth check in 3 years. this time ill go with someone elce as my vet would rather NOT do anything with a horse's teeth if they are over 25. he will also ONLY eat IF i am standing next to his food in his stall. as soon as i walk away he will leave his food and just stand there. did this sevral times and he was always consistent. soo i have no idea what to do. texted my vet and will talk to a friends vet if they will do payments. i wan x-rays of rockets hoof to see what the hell is going on with that leg and get his teeth done. also maybe see if there is something i can do for his stress. i already plan on neigh lox to help. he also will not drink now... when it rains...


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sorry about this. My horse is old, and believe me, teeth can cause all kinds of problems real quick that you at first think is something else. Hopefully this will be it, because it is usually an easy fix.


----------



## KigerQueen

hopefully assuming my vet will actualy do it. once its 25 he says its not worth messing with their teeth. he has been shrugging off doing this guys teeth for about 3-4 years now so yeah...


----------



## KigerQueen

so hoped on odie all by myself lol! he was a good boy. acted like it was one of our lesson rides. kinda on the lazy side but thats fine i was not feeling to motivated myself today as i spend most the day after work trying to get rocket to eat. he has only pooped about 4 times too so im getting the vet out. earliest is Wednesday. he has lost no weight and he is in good spirits who who knows. 

anyway here are pics of odie rocking his blue flame saddle pad.


----------



## KigerQueen

so hopped on goober again to day. i feel like we are a mess without the trainer to direct me. he was being a but about keeping his head low and paying attention. also forward was in a granny gear today. did not help that im out of shape and tired. he was not bad. im just non physically up to it yet but getting there. We have another halter show this weekend and im so excited for it. he is looking impressive with how he is getting built up now (he actually has a chest and butt lol!). no lesson this week but will pick back up the next. 

Now here is where my life will get busy. my sister in law has volunteered me to show her AKC Basset hounds. Their stud just had his first littler and they are selling like hot cakes. they decided now is the time to start showing him so im doing showing and handling classes with him every week starting soon. Kinda excited! sooo horse showing and now dog showing. never thought i would be doing any of it ****!!!


----------



## whisperbaby22

I did a little dog showing when I was a kid. Really enjoyed it, have fun with the hounds.


----------



## KigerQueen

got odie all cleaned up. kinda going the other way on the weight scale (has fat pockets on either side of his tail head) but im ok with that.


----------



## KigerQueen

So Odie aka Montana Hula Hand did very good at the show today! he kept the tantrum rearing to OUTSIDE the ring today (he has decided going up is a good response to chin pressure/stud chains). and he stood nice and quiet. he did have to pee during the halter class though... i mead i saw it coming and kept trying to keep him square hoping to get him to hold it for just one more min. well he did not and he peed the longest pee i had EVER seen a horse pee! it just kept coming! all well we still got 4th out of some NICE horses. we beat the horse running in second for high point and placed just below the high point first place runner.



















https://scontent.fphx1-2.fna.fbcdn....=d3665766c29ac429a474b324cf8b3734&oe=57DD4AF5


----------



## KigerQueen

my father in law got both classes on vid. not the BEST recording skills (or commentary lol) but better than nothing. now when i work with odie i can get his to calmly jog next to me with his head down, in the arena out of it, with other people and horses etc. but ask him to do it infront of the judge and what not, he is suddenly a giraffe and he will slam into me!


----------



## Roux

Odie reminds me soo much of my mom's gelding. We got him from Arizona but his papers were lost by the time we bought him (he is 18 now). Seriously though except they have different heads Odie looks so much like Gus.

So cool that you are showing him! I really want to start showing but keep chickening out...

I also did AKC shows when I was a kid with my Border Collie. It was fun but the people were not very nice so I quit when it wasn't fun anymore. Hopefully you land in a nicer group!

Sorry if I missed it but do you use a chain in the halter classes? Under the chin or over the nose? Also how much silver do you need on a halter or is plain leather ok IYO?


----------



## KigerQueen

you can use a plain leather halter though im useing my friend's show halter. and the stud chain goes under the chin. i had to run it though the ring under the chin then out the side so it did not tighten so much on his chin. he still is a butt about it but he pulls the same crap with a rope halter so there is that. i have been useing a web halter on him but im going to go back to the rope halter as he is pushy on the ground and i can snap the lead rope until im blue in the face but he could care less.

i may not be showing the bassets for a while. their stud has a under bite (must have developed as he was growing as it was not caught by the breeder they got him from)

what bloodlines did your gelding have? i know he gets most his looks from his sire and his sire is evil irish cream. maybe similar lines? and go and take your purdy mule to a show! LOVE longears and i think he will do good. i mostly take odie to just get him out. i now have more ribbons for him then i can shake a stick at so it was a good gamble lol!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Oh that's to funny. But good job! He looks great.


----------



## KigerQueen

anyone have any pointers for how to get him to 1, pay attention to me for more than 5 seconds, and 2 to keep his head down in the ring? when i practice at home, on the show growns and in the arena he keeps his head nice and level. once in the ring he throws it up and slams into me with his shoulder. kinda annoying.


----------



## horseluvr2524

KigerQueen said:


> anyone have any pointers for how to get him to 1, pay attention to me for more than 5 seconds, and 2 to keep his head down in the ring? when i practice at home, on the show growns and in the arena he keeps his head nice and level. once in the ring he throws it up and slams into me with his shoulder. kinda annoying.


Maybe you should try doing a mock show at home. Get somebody to stand as judge and two or three other horses and handlers. You could try doing the mock show at a local arena out of his comfort zone as well.


----------



## KigerQueen

i would love to but this is a mind your own business place. as in everyone dose their own thing and goes in and out. dont know anyone who would help with the other horses part. but i have had a mock show set up in the dressage arena. he id fine about 3 times around then melts down further beyond that.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo Odie has been stuck in his stall because i have been busy the last cuple of weeks. it shows a bit in the vid XD!






Sooo im thinking of splurging and getting this bridle for him










its from two-horse tack and i have an English brest collar that will match (its blue stones so ill get the matching stones on the bridle). it will also match the black saddle so i will have matching tack for once XD! and since he likes to submerge his head when we give him water on the trail (i plan on trails eventually) bio-thane is quite durable so no worries there


----------



## tinaev

I've seen that bridle on Two Horse Tack. It's really pretty. Be sure to post a pic of it with the blue stones if you buy it! I've bought a few things from them over the years and they are great to work with. Really good quality items too.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Oh I love that bridle. I make my own biothane with bling bridles, and that one is similar to mine. I do have to be careful not to tie with it, but that little extra bit of effort is more than repaid with the easy upkeep, and the fact that even though I have used them for years, they still look great.


----------



## KigerQueen

i have a dr cook style one with a matching brest collar from them for my arab. LOVE their work! (im at work so il post pics later).


----------



## KigerQueen

here is the brest collar i would be using on odie.










this may sound silly but HOW do people give their horses free choice hay and keep them from being obese? odie is doing fine on just what the barn feeds (about 45 lbs of pellets total a day) and he is pushing fleshy. he is eating his 3 flakes (enough to feed my arab for almost a full day) in less than 6 hours and im trying to keep food in front of him all the time. he is just able to get to the hay to well.


----------



## greentree

I love that bridle!

I thought he was thin......were you recently not TRYING to put weight on him?


----------



## Zexious

That's quite the bridle! Very snazzy, haha!

Wish I could be of any help with your question--my gelding is one of the hardest keepers in the world, I swear Dx


----------



## tinaev

45lbs of pellets a day? And 3 flakes? I cannot even imagine how much that must cost. :|

ETA: Out of a sick fascination I just did the math. That amount of pellets and that amount of hay at what I currently pay would be a monthly bill of $1107 in feed. Holy crap.


----------



## KigerQueen

i dont pay for the pellets lol! the barn provides them as part of board. also once the ulcers were taken care of he packed it on. now im seeing the starts of it going the otherway lol! he is starting to get fat pockets on ether side of his tail. its getting more obvious so im trying to prevent an issue. im going to day he has recovered from his weight issues ****! but i want to give him free choice hay but not go though $15 every 3 days in hay just to turn him into a fat tub or lard. ridings going to all but stop as our weather reaches the 100s. so not much work.


----------



## KigerQueen

just saw the weather for next week. we are going from high 80s low 90s (it was 93 today) to 114 on sat... summer's bus was late and its going to make up for lost time...











sorry sorry looks like that one is wrong. the new temp for sat is 116....


----------



## KigerQueen

here is goober today.



























in this pic you can see the fat pocket im talking about


















now im off to meet the vet to checkout rocket and notty.


----------



## tinaev

He's so pretty!

I haven't seen you post anything about Negra recently, how is she doing?


----------



## KigerQueen

she is fat. she is just sitting in a pen out in bfe eating to her hearts content. I cant even get out there every month so its been a while since i have seen her. its killing me but she is happy and i see no point shoving her back into a small stall and breaking my already strained bank account to do it. Hopefully we can rent a barn or something soon and we can keep all 5 in one place. as of now we have them in 3 different locations.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo i rode odie in the big arena today... had my friend who is also a trainer with me. he was VERY good at keeping his down for about the first 5 min. then he was done. then it became a battle of keeping his attention stopping him from running off with me and keeping his head down. well he got mad because i was not letting him get his way so he threw a tantrum and threw a jump sideways buck that i managed to stay on. i have bad riding anxiety caused from my mare that i was JUST getting over. so i got him stopped and he got intrubble for the stupid. then i had the "mean Lady" (my friend) ride him. he learnt real quick to stop his crap. ended on a good note and called it quits.


he still thinks he is cute though...


----------



## greentree

That is just the way he is built. He does not look overweight to me. 

Glad you had the mean lady there to work past his tantrum!!


----------



## KigerQueen

lol the mean lady might end up putting 30 days on him if he keeps this crap up. also 
im not too worried about his weight. he has kept it up for 3 weeks on just 30-35 lbs of pellets a day. sooo me shoving another 30+lbs of hay at him is not entirely necessary. more so considering that my grass alfalfa mix looks greener and leafier than most bales of alfalfa. and he is eating all that hay in about 2 hours in the slow feeder.... i think i need to redo the feeder and just get bermuda since he dose not scarf it down as much.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i was reminded why i will NOT use treat training with odie. my father in law used to give him ALOT of treats. Odie knows this. and he gave odie a hand full of pellets as a treat since he forgot carrots. odie was pulling on his cloths and mugging him for 3 hours! UGH! and correcting his is pointless as he just will go back to doing it because my FIL wont correct him -_-'. yep i gave odie a treat once. it was just in his stall. i nearly beat the snot out of him because he would NOT stop being mouthy. its one thing to check something out or to feel something but biting and pulling at my cloths and pockets looking for treats is a huge no! i can use treats with my mare. i can give them to the other two oldies and not have an issue. but you give him 1 and he will be a brat untill the next day....

i mean i did work though it one day and yes he learnt to square up on command in 5 min but he was mugging me the entire time.


----------



## KigerQueen

~~~~Be prepaired for post spam! i have pics of odie and pics of the oldies and vids~~~~

soooo My fiance got me the best thing today. he found odies Baby Pictures!!! he was 9months -1.5 years old in the pics!


----------



## KigerQueen

And now for the oldies post.

Here is Rocket looking fantastic at 31


















And here is a vid of him being a spazz





and when i first turned him out he gives the biggest bucks i have seen from him about half way though





And here is Notty. still going strong at 27. 









OMG look at her butt!









She was SO HAPPY about getting her mane braided









And here is a vid of the tank running around. she was not trying though. its fun to see her take off at full speed when she dose


----------



## KigerQueen

saw Negra yesterday. she looks like she is pre rain rot and her mane is matted. she is coverd in mud on one side (idk where that came from or how long its been there). she lost most her top line but she is sound. her feet look good for not having shoes on for months. I HATE going to see her because it hurts. i want SO badly to bring her back to the valley but im so afraid to move her. every place i move her regardless what i pay seams to either screw me or her. I LOVE where odie is at now but i cant afford more than one horse at that price a month. i am just going to have to bide my time and see what i can do. i set up a mister system for her so she dose not die in the 120F heat we are supposed to get. this whole thing is a mess.


in lighter news i hung up odies ribbons and negras 2. hers are on the top. i left spice on odies because we have 3 more shows this year.


----------



## Yogiwick

whisperbaby22 said:


> Sorry about this. My horse is old, and believe me, teeth can cause all kinds of problems real quick that you at first think is something else. Hopefully this will be it, because it is usually an easy fix.


Yup, our gelding was in HORRIBLE condition going downhill quickly and we couldn't figure out was wrong. Finally had his teeth checked again despite them being floated just 3 or so months previously and the dentist said he barely had any teeth left!! A mush diet turned him around really quick.

I wouldn't worry about his head, esp with his build. Regarding halter classes why do you run the chain under his chin? Is it required? If not I would definitely go over as under does nothing to discourage the head (or horse) going up. Not an uncommon thing to find!

He is looking good!


----------



## KigerQueen

its more common for it to be under his chin in halter. there is no rule against it in the halter that i know but all 20 people who show with stock halters show with chain under. ill try with it over though. worth a shot right?

as for the teeth they were just done and he should not be losing teeth at 9 lol! Now the 31 year old has all his teeth and just had them floated (the vet was in shock lol) but i feed them mush anyway. i wont get to work with him for the next month or so. its just to hot to get out there during the work week.


----------



## KigerQueen

so Negra is coming back to the valley! :happydance:

im hoping to move her beginning of the month to where our old horses are at. so yay!

Here is a pic of the old man enjoying his slop.


----------



## Zexious

^What a handsome gentleman he is!
And great news about Negra <3


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I liked your saddle pad, wanted to see where you got it. I ended up finding its match on amazon..


----------



## Zexious

^You can get similar custom saddle pads/wraps/halters/pretty much every other type of tack on etsy c:


----------



## KigerQueen

my friend gave me the pad. my trainer holds only mild distant for it XD! thats ok we already decided red is not his color XD! need to get him his matching bridle (i already have the brest collar!)



















im only seeing lip chains (wont do it as much as they MAY work) and under the chin chains.


----------



## Zexious

xD Someday I want to compete or even participate in a discipline where I can get my swag on!
That bridle is on point haha~


----------



## KigerQueen

its official!!! Negra is coming home on the 2nd!!! SUPER EXCITED!!! 

In other news i got heat stroke today and took a 3-4 hour power nap. This no a/c bull sucks. At least ponys were happy. The fiance is going on a juicing cleans. we have a centrafusesal juicer so that means the ponys get the pulp. so mango skins, orange pulp/peels, carrot pulp and some pineapple pulp. When rocket saw me this afternoon after being given said goodies this morning he was dancing for food and screaming at me ****! so he will love us in the am too as we will have more for him and notty. Negra will be getting spoiled this way too when she gets back down from bfe.

have not seen odie for a few days as i just cant handle the heat after work. and once im home i cant go back out as thats an extra 40 miles in gas and 30+ min in driving. hoping to see him this "weekend" as i can go out earlier or in the evening.


----------



## KigerQueen

this is all i have to say about this next week


----------



## KigerQueen

so older ponies got a "spa" day. only rocket liked it lol! also 1 more day untill my girl comes home!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

monsoons have hit and poor rocket is feeling it. his right fetlock and left stifle are causing him some pain. since the stall opened up i readied it for rocket and bedded it down so hopefully that will help with his pressure sores on his hocks and his arthritis. also got neighlox today and beat pulp which they both scarfed down so there is that. 










you can see his level of gimp today. yesterday he was fine and wanted to spazz out in his stall. mom is feeling it too and my knee has swollen up and is hurting so im going to say its weather related.

in other news related to the monsoon there is a tornado watch out towards buck eye and tonopah where Negra is. i will not sleep because my fiance is also up there baby sitting so i worry about him and the kids along with the horses. az "dose not" get tornados so this is quite frighting.

here is pics of the old man. note where the chestnut mare is is where Negra is going. she should be gone by tomorrow after noon. worst case i move her to another stall temporarily.


----------



## KigerQueen

MY GIRL IS HOME!!!!! drove almost 1 hour both ways to get her home thanks to an amazing friend of mine! she is in desperate need of a bath and i might use a jar of peanut butter on her mane (assuming she dose not eat it all first lol) to get the dreds out. but she is home. and rocket is fine now lol! he had to prance and show off once he saw her because he loves her.


----------



## Yogiwick

WOW she looks GREAT!! Maybe a bit of a bedhead lol but it's cute


----------



## KigerQueen

she dose look good! supersized considering she had NO shelter at all since November!


----------



## KigerQueen

well i think her mane MAY have grown just a little...




































She is doing the pain stance again. so privacox for her starting tomorrow and then shoes back on. also ignore blurry pics. got something on the phone lense.












it took be over and hour and a crap ton of coconut oil to get the snarles out of her mane. did not break more than a few hairs. an old scar on her back was scabbed to hell and back it popped off during her bath and its al raw underneath. im thinking even her black skin burnt being in the sun everyday.


----------



## KigerQueen

so negra has a new thing now. she like to just sit there and bull the hair our of the top of rockets tail and EAT IT! because why not -_-'. she also stole a flake of hay off someones hay cart by bushing the fencing up. little brat lol! well i have fixed that so non of that crap. 

She apparently has missed our liberty work. i taught her how to spin in front of me in less than 30 min. apparently i ticked off the guy who thinks he is a cowboy. he chases his mare (who has the worst clubbed foot i have ever seen and they only get trimmed every 8-9 weeks) for about 30 min with a buggie whip. i was not paying attention to him but according to our friends and my fiance he was watching me play with my mare and getting her to do figure 8s inftont of me and changes of direction free in the arena. apparently he got affronted and left in a huff lol!

that being said she was not feeling it in this vid. her love was on the other side of the fence. but it was his other mare's turn with him so she was not happy.






Odie is doing good. lost the muscle i put on him but he is fat. since i now think 108F is "nice" weather i will start working him again. i do have a cuple of vids of said pony spazzing lol!






i hopefully there will be trailer room for me to bring negra AND odie to the show. i have missed showing my girl.


----------



## KigerQueen

I just realized i forgot to post odie wearing his snazzy breast collar!!! i WILL get him that matching bridle XD!





























I also made that wild mare of mine look more civilized ****! 
I mean idk what look she was going for here!









took ALOT of coconut Oil to Fix that mess!










i was then left with this


















And now she is clean cutt lol!


















I am sad that her tail has shrunk though. her mane grew though!









this is how long her tail was before i moved her










Hoping to start doing more with odie soon. its still to hot to do more than toss food at the ponies. but i need to i need to start getting odie ready for the upcoming shows at the end of september. need to grab negras blanket and get one for odie. im going to start showing negra again as well as odie in jan and they both will need to be body clipped. also need one for rocket as he is old and cold weather AND the summer are kicking his butt a bit.

Here is a vid of rocket and negra from yesterday. goofy old man was running with a weed in his mouth XD!






and one of rocket and notty feeling good!


----------



## KigerQueen

So ponies are looking good. rocket is getting fat though still no topline. Negra also has this new annoying habit of eating the top of his tail. like ripping the hair out and EATING IT! because she is going to try and kill herself some how... Notty is also thinking she can get away with pulling back and pulling away. she now gets to stand tied at the hitching post for almost 45 min a day. she dose sometimes pull back but realizes she is not going anywyere and gives up quickly. she has gotten away with too much the past cuple of years. NOT anymore!

anyway here are pics


----------



## KigerQueen

i HATE Arizona. the heat more so. Negra did NOT drink ANY water for hours. resulted in colic so i got no sleep because i was walking a bloated unhappy horse untill almost 11pm. once she FINALLY craped she was happy and back to normal. Rocket has cowpatty craps so thats worrying. and all 3 did NOT eat their dinner yesterday. UGH!


----------



## KigerQueen

So its cooling off to the low 100s. supposed to be 99F today! looks like i can start riding again this week! started doing ground work with odie after his 2 months off. he retained most of his work though we are still working on not smacking me in the head with his every 5 min. personal space... who needs it right -_-'. in other news i was playing with banding odies mane now that it is no longer a 6 inch Mohawk. took 20+ min to get what i have pictured done. did not finish as i saw no reason to do so just to take it out. he also HATES IT. he was trying to grab my pants, nip at me (earning a knee to the side of the head since it was closest to him). did that a few times so obviously did not offend him too much. will work on that more. also clippers... he thinks trying to grab them while im clipping his muzzle is a fun thing to do...


----------



## KigerQueen

So Odie's new show halter came in. he knows he looks fabulous!


----------



## tinyliny

he's very handsome. what does a halter like that cost?


----------



## Tazzie

He looks great in his halter!! Love it!


----------



## KigerQueen

i got it on sale At horseLoverz. with tax and shipping it was $133 usd. Dont know it i will order from there again. they said 5 business days to process and ship. ordered Friday the 12th. did not ship it untill Monday the 22nd. and tried to tell me it had not been 5 business days yet. the money went though right away. should not have taken that long. did not get it untill the 26th.


----------



## KigerQueen

well im sad to say im moving odie. i LOVE his current barn but its a logistical mess and im trying to dave money. i see the other three daily and im happy to see odie weekly. giveing my 30 days today. will hopefully move him before hte end of the month once i have the extra 100 for board (so going from $280 a month to $100). then i can monitor his diet better and actually see him ALOT more. 2 times a day to be exact lol. so there is that. he will be moved next to rocket and im exiling negra to a larger penn away from the others. the hair eating is getting ridiculous and needs to stop. she also needs more space to walk to keep her sound. Rocket wont be happy but he will live.


----------



## KigerQueen

not an odie update but an exciting one. we saddled rocket last night for the first time in many months. privacox is a magic drug i swear! that 31 year old man just wanted to GO. in just a halter and lead he was power walking all around the arena. he started gaiting (that is bazaar in itself but he only dose that when he feels good lol) and he kept trying to do more than a trot lol! Fiance was trying to keep it nice and slow since he is out of shape (though he still looks fantastic). i hoped on him and he was a different horse than the one i hoped on many months ago. last time i hoped on he was sad and did not want to walk. when i hoped on last night that old man was looking for barrels lol! some one gave him cocaine in his cereal lol! i could almost cry. he was back to being the horse Fiance bough over 6 years ago. He decided they are going to do one more hard ride if he is up to it. we will do a roundup in october. he has worked for the ranch before and they host a public round up where the proceeds go to a horse rescue. and the ranch manager always wanted him to bring his "big black crazy horse" (rocket). Well he will put the duplo shoes on him and bring him up for one more round up. 

it has been over a year since fiance has ridden that horse (or any horse willingly) and it was amazing to finally see him happy on his horse. the old man did not even break a sweat (though he was not really worked. just some free lunging at a trot then a 15 min ride but still. LOVE this guy


----------



## tinyliny

Is precicox an oral thing? How long can they be on it, and does I t have negative side effects?


----------



## KigerQueen

its a pill. and he gets 1/4 pill a day since june. just drop it in his am feed. went from lame to sound in about 20 days. this is also helping his uveitis as well as its an anti-inflammatory. also no side effects and it dose not damage their gut or kidneys like bute dose. i see absolutely no downside to this medication as of yet.


----------



## KigerQueen

it may have been sooner than 20 days but he was 3 legged lame with arthritis in his front right fetlock and some in his left stifle as well as the eye issue. now the only thing bothering his is his eyes on a bright day. but he happily lives in a sly mask so its fine as long as i leave it on. and again for 31 and still in fantastic shape i wont complain lol!


----------



## tinyliny

I wonder what this drug is? I suppose it is a Cox2 inhibitor, like the Viox that was taken off the human market some years back becuse it was connected with increased heart attack /stroke incidence. I used to take a drug in that family for inflammation, called "celebrex'. it made me feel five years younger~! but, it tore the bejeezus out of my stomach, so I have discontinued use of it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Im going to asume its not causong gastric issues since he has gained weight since he has been on it. Also herd no issues with stroke or heart attack in horses. Prixacox is the dog perscription. Its a higher dose than the horse verstion (no idea why). So instead of a whole pill he gets 1/4th a pill. Seams to work. His eye issues are notisably better. The swelling in the stifle is gone and he when from intermittently 3 legged lame to 100% sound. He has not taken a bad step for over 2 months and he was on and off lame for over a year. Last time i hoped on him back at the begining of the year he was sad and lathargic when it came to riding. The other nigh this horse was all go. He whent from sragging his feet to givwing us his dressage working trot and some gaiting (when he was being told no trotting. Well he was not trotting...). And if he dies from a heart attack at lease his last days he felt good. I mean ye is 31. The fact he is still going and is riding sound and is not haveing a slue of medical isssues is good enough for me.


----------



## Dehda01

Previcox is a Cox-2 inhibitor. It is off label for horses. Equioxx is the paste that has been tested and FDA approved in horses. Being that it is a NSAID, and is firocoxib, it has the same side effects. 

Equioxx is proven to cause ulcers and GI upset, but at a lesser rate than bute, which is why it is preferred. 

"You should give a Client Information Sheet to the person treating the horse and advise them of the potential for adverse reactions and the clinical signs associated with NSAID intolerance. Adverse reactions may include erosions and ulcers of the gums, tongue, lips and face, weight loss, colic, diarrhea, or icterus. Serious adverse reactions associated with this drug class can occur without warning and, in rare situations, result in death. Clients should be advised to discontinue NSAID therapy and contact their veterinarian immediately if any of these signs of intolerance are observed. The majority of patients with drug-related adverse reactions recover when the signs are recognized, drug administration is stopped, and veterinary care is initiated."

Horses metabolize firocoxib at a much different rate than dogs, which is why they get such a smaller dose. I have one gelding on it and he does as well as he can. But he has a history of ulcers so I play a fine line with him and give him ulcer prevention at the same time. I am glad your gelding is doing well. But needed you to know, it is not without the risk of side effects!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

did not know that. good to know. he has loose manure but i attributed that to a mush diet. upped some hay for him (hey dose nothing for him weight wise but is still good for him). gave him some pepto and have not had an issue since. ill text me vet and ask him though. luckily he seams to be doing very well on it so i dont see a reason to change it as of yet.


----------



## tinyliny

I wish I cold take the cox2 inhibitor drugs. I feel great on them, but my stomached suffers badly. I think some people, and surely some horses, can tolerate these Bruges better than others. At 31, whatever makes his last years best would be my choice.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah i will talk with the vet about if the loose stool is related to the meds or the diet. want him pout anyway to check his eyes again and and its been over a year since Negra's last set of x rays. 


I may ride rocket tonight. just at a walk as we are legging him up. will see if i can get vid of me riding today or tomorrow. need to get my butt in gear and get a sleazy for odie. need to band his mane for the show and i will not get up at 3 am to do that. will do it the night before. is gell recamended for banding?


----------



## KigerQueen

Well time for e negra update. she is fat ans bratty, i mean sassy. her mane now takes me 45 min to braid... i cant bring myself to cut/pull it though.


----------



## KigerQueen

so negra has been off on BOTH fronts then blew an abscess in her back right. been trying to take her for walks but unless we stay on pavement she is NOT happy and is gimpy. a friend who dose equine message checked her over for me and noted her back is sore (weird for a horse who was ridden for only 15 min total this year back in jan). on a whim i rubbed her back down with lineament. she actually trotted out better! she went from looking like a passo limping on 3 legs to just stiff. so looks like i will be owing my vet money again lol. will also be putting her back on privacox.

my friend and i are trailering out to a trail challange that i can show negra in hand. i will se where she is at after work. may need to pass on it. im not feeling it and Gimpy McGimpin may not be ether. dont know what i am going to do with her. she gets better then she gets really lame. and im not doing anything with her. who knows. maybe we will take rocket to the trail challenge instead.


----------



## Tazzie

Hopefully she feels better soon! Liniment is a wonderous thing for sure!


----------



## KigerQueen

well we placed 5rd out of like 10-14 horses so i am happy (including Rhoad Rhave's first filly! i think i need one XD!). the hardest part for her was backing INTO the L pattern. she kept trying to side back over the poles. she could not figure out to go BETWEEN them. so the first 4 min of this vid is working on that. she got it though and rocked it. including the ball pit (because we all take out horses to children play areas 
so this is something normal they would see -_-'). she was cool as a cucumber. she almost looked drugged lol. then she kept trying to roll... then i realised she was colicing -_-' lots of walking and 5 poops later she was fine.

to top it off i get to tha barn on my way to work to feed. a friend said she did not think she would (or need to) eat this morning. turns out she farked with her gate enough she undid the latch on the chain and got loose. so she grazed all night and ate a few bites of someones alfalfa... because THATS what she needs after colicing! UGH!

here is the less than steller vid of lastnight


----------



## KigerQueen

So yesterday was odies show. And he got first place!!! he got first place out of over 7 horses (including my friends paint who i think is built way better) AND he placed 1st in ranch confo! im so proud of him! he was just a good boy all day. while we where waiting for my friends class we walked over and played on the trail coarse. Nothing bothered him. we will be moving him this week. also my trainer said she is willing to travel to give s lessons so that is also exciting!

you can see my friend and her paint behind odie and i in the first pic.

then odie, me and my fiance posed for a pic. (very well aware of how dangerous it was but this horse could care less.)


----------



## KigerQueen

finaly got pics of the show


----------



## KigerQueen

finaly got some pics of my camera of negra from a cuple of weeks ago. her back was looking swayed but that has since fixed itself now that i have been putting liniment and trainers choice on her back nightly. she was "thrilled" for the photo shoot.

she is still very lame on and off and i am pulling my hair out over it. im thinking its her si joint. i would bet money the lameness is not in her legs or feet at all but in her back.


----------



## Tazzie

She sure is a pretty mare! Maybe have it looked in to? Start with a vet and then maybe a chiro? Though, that lame I would definitely start with the vet and see if they think it'd be an injection thing or a chiro fix.


----------



## KigerQueen

oh i think i pay my vets vacations. 2 separate sets or x rays, privacox and lameness exams. going to nerve block next, get more x rays AND get a SI joint x ray if possible. because why not. at least he takes payments.


----------



## KigerQueen

so we moved odie about a week ago. My fiance rode him through Thunderbird park to move him (so about 5.4 miles). and amazingly 1, odie was VERY behaved even though he had not been ridden since may and 2, he kept his head down WITHOUT being asked! 

fast forward to last night. he has put on weight and has enjoyed being turned out nightly with rocket. i hoped on him in a curb bit, split reins and bareback. he not only kept his head level but he also DID NOT PLAY WITH HIS BIT! that is HUGE for him! last time i used that bit he was chomping at it constantly. he only kinda did when i asked him to back up but he was light on his breaks on a loose rein witch he is normally not. i seriously think just the 3 lessons i have had has made a huge impact on him. cant wait for our next lesson!


----------



## Tazzie

I figured you had her x-rayed, but thought I'd mention it :lol: I hope they figure something out!

And that is AWESOME about Odie! I'm glad he's already made some substantial progress. I hope you get another lesson soon!


----------



## KigerQueen

so friday i hoped on odie bareback though i was not really on my game (had just spend 7 hours in the ER YAY FUN ME!). he was good though i did not ask much from him since i was not in it. saddled him today when a bunch of stuff was going on at the barn. boy the gerbils where running fast in his head. he chomped and played with the bit most of the time unlike the last cuple rides. it seams when he is not mentally prepared he plays with the bit. trotted and walked a bit. he still keeps rhythm like a dance partner with 4 left feet. makes posting difficult because its like a game of guess what rhythm next. 

i dont have a english bridle at the moment (or a 6" bit to fit his moose mouth) so we are sticking to the curb (that he amazingly responds to well minus the holes in training). he was very soft today (despite the constant chomping) and his neck reining need a but refining but i cant complain. he is still turning mostly off of leg. the most important part? he has not even to offer to giraffe since my last lesson back in may/june. he keeps it nise and level with his withers or slightly above. he got lazy towards the end but i did not want to fight him too much. he still needs at least 100lbs (well he looks like it but i cant SEE his ribs). his top line is a distant memory and so is most of his butt. got some red cell for him to see if that helps. he is now getting 8 coffee cans (the plastic foulgers ones) a day of lakin light and 2 flakes of bermuda. rocket who is 31 and a bigger TB only gets (well 6 now that winter is comeing). my arab is only getting 4. so he is eating ALOT. looks like im going to get some aloe for him untill i can get the neighlox.

so all and all not that bad. especially since there was alot of commotion going on. i think part of the issue is that someone gave him a carrot... with ANY of my other horses i would not care, but odie... well once you give him a treat he turns into a mouthy pushy jerk for the next 12 hours. i have personally punched him in the side of the mouth for biting and pulling at me unrelentingly no matter how much i chased him backwards, away from me or smacked him. still did not work. the rule is if he gets a treat its before i leave and i dont have to deal with him for the rest of the day. but a friend walked by with a huge bag of carrots and gave him a pice in passing while i was saddling him. yeah... 


ill post pics of our ride after my friend sends them to me.


----------



## KigerQueen

here are the potato quality pics. Note the ones where im leaning forward are just me being a dork and messing with his ears. by doing silly things the horses seam to get more "bombproof" lol. he was also being a snot so i felt like harassing him.


----------



## KigerQueen

finally the year end current points are updated. top horse is 33 points, odie is 19 and the previous second place horse is 18!

(only posting this because it is open to the public info that is posted where anyone can access it)
http://nebula.wsimg.com/4bb94edcf14...E23C0B99C3CDD6749&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## KigerQueen

so i cried today. Stable Hands (a equine message group) came out today. (no chiro just the message this time). i had NO idea how messed up this poor mare was. first off her hind end was so out of wack and tense it was rock solid. her hamstrings were so tight that as soon as the worked them loose she helt her tail way in the air for 20 min. the tendons in all 4 legs are way tight as well. i turned her out and so moved SO stifly after. they told me to leave her out for a while to get the lactic acid moveing and out of her muscles. turned her out with Notty for a bit. note how quiet i am in the vid. i was starting to cry.


----------



## KigerQueen

cant wait to see how negra is doing today. still in shock at how much 1 session helped her and "fixed" her lameness.

In other news odie has developed head shaking out of nowhere and its ticking him off as he is trying to eat. was ALOT better yesterday and i managed to ride him without him doing it. the then attacked his hey neck and snapped (shaking the net and his teeth slipped off and snapped closed) his teeth and started again. checked his teeth and did not see anything. will watch it and see how that goes.

Also im body clipping him today. its still in the 90s and it will continue to be and he already has his winter coat in. he will use rockets blanket when it ACTUALLY gets cold enough for one. at least until i can get him (or rocket since he needs a size up) his own. will post pics after. wish me luck he has never been body clipped before lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

So odie is body clipped now. never been body clipped in his life (or seen clippers until this year). he was falling asleep while i clipped him including his face. he was cool with me clipping the outside of his ear. then he decided he was not so he has a half clipped ear -_-'. will touch up/ finish Saturday.


----------



## KigerQueen

so its done... i registered for my classes. Halter Geldings/Stallions, Ranch Confo AND Western pleasure walk jog! our first riding class and i will have it recorded. kinda scared lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

i swear odie is grounded! he had a tantrum because he did not want to go to the far end of the arena AND because the guy next door was constructing something. so after running the snot out of his bolty **** i locked him in the grass pen at the end of the arena right NEXT to the scary noise and left him there. at some point he managed to smack his leg and left a bump. this happens almost EVERY TIME he is turned out! he is never lame but i just dont know HOW he managed it! i need polos.

also odie did not turn colors after being shaved with a 10 blade. he looks nice and still red lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

so rode odie today. his weird head tick is back. it was a good ride despite his head tossing. last night he rode perfectly with NO weird head tossing. its incredibly inconsistent. i got him to stop by hosing him off and makeing him stand in the wash rack. he was fine yesterday untill i gave him food them he started doing it again. its NOT a controllable action for the most part and he flings his food or dose it when trying to drink so idk what thats about.

any insite on whats going on with him? his ears seem normal, his nose and eyes are runny ish but its Arizona's fall aka second spring so anything with allergies is miserable, so hard to tell if something odd is happening there. his teeth were done this spring. he seams to react to poll pressure but is NEVER consistent so i have no idea. you can really see the head issue half way though the vid when i stopped him and am messing with his poll


----------



## KigerQueen

So the show was today... And we ROCKED IT! Odie got 4th and 5th in Halter and Ranch confo (my only complaint in placing a horse who was SEVERELY over at the knee and had some major leg issues placed over us in ranch confo). otherwise i think we did well. then the riding class came. there was only two of us in the class. i figured i would get a participation ribbon (basically only placing just because there was two of us) but he got FIRST! His head shaking did rear its ugly head a small bit but overall was not too bad. will show him again in a riding class (probably the dame one) next month. very happy with him!

here is a vid of the riding class. 







and the halter


----------



## KigerQueen

so had a lesson with odie yesterday. we will be using a whip and spurs on him since he has gotten so lazy (has been a bit lazy from day 1). by the time we where done with our hour lesson i thought i was going to puke. i worked harder than the horse did! at least i was able to FINALLY win! it took a while at least. He preformed surprisingly well given his head tossing. my trainer was supersized. i told her he keeps working and going on like he is not randomly tossing his head. she was impressed to see that he did keep going about like it was not happening. vet is still coming out on the 2nd so will see if he got something up his nose/tear duct. when ever i gave him loose rein yesterday he literally walked dragging his nose on the ground or along the fence so i think i found the spot. dose not help that everything LOOKS normal.

maybe once i leg rocket up more i may use him in a lesson. old man would love it lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

it was 100F yesterday! its the end of OCTOBER and its still in the high 90s!!! all the my horses are sporting a bib clip (well except odie since he is body clipped). notty has almost 1 inch of winter coat so she is a sweaty mess. same with rocket. i have to hose him off daily so he dose not get huge white crusty spots.


----------



## tinyliny

nice clean clip job !!!! well done there. it's harder to do than one thinks, right?

such a different set of challenges you all have.
but, you are doing a good job. the horses look good. remember that a wet , wooly horse is still plenty warm. ever wear a wet wool sweater? it's nearly as warm as a dry wool sweater.


----------



## KigerQueen

Thank you . the clip was not too hard. i just fallowed the lines set by the body. it was humid AND in the 90s today. i spent 10 min trying to remove all the sweat from the ponys coat. LOTS of hosing and she still did not run clean. she was so sudsy you would think i used soap on her. rocket is not much better. im about to do trace clips on everyone if the temps dont start dropping in 2 weeks.


----------



## tinyliny

that is just so wierd to me; to be humid and in the 90's at this time of year. when does it get nice?


----------



## KigerQueen

never lol! it is in the 60s at night and mit to high 90s in the day. this is colic season. i give them salt 2 times a day in their feed to try and keep them drinking. the temp flux makes them not drink as much. its "FUN". this is today.

DESCRIPTION	HIGH/LOW	PRECIP	WIND HUMIDITY	UV INDEX	SUNRISE	SUNSET	
TODAY 
OCT 29	
Sunny
92° 68° 0% SSW 5 mph	20%	5 of 10 6:45 am 5:38 pm


----------



## KigerQueen

so bad not and crappy news. vet came out and could not find anything physically wrong with oldie. cleaned his ears and put an antibiotic in them as a precaution. gave him an allergy shot just in case thats the issue and cross our fingers.

Now the vet rechecked Negra and after checking all 4 legs has diagnosed her with DSLD. So her constant lameness in all 4 legs makes scene. this is sucky as well as i dont know what more i can do for her.


----------



## KigerQueen

had a good ride on odie today. he was NOT rockin g out this evening so i had a head shaking free ride. he is looking very good! cant wait untill the last halter show this next weekend (the 12th). i will be riding him in western pleasure again. hoping next year our year end goal will be walk trot all round english. will still do halter but main focus is english. kinda excited !

anyway here are some potato quality pics from tonight




























the constant head tossing has at least worked out his neck...


----------



## tinyliny

so sad to hear about Negra.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah. but the privacox is makeing her feel good. she is fun to walk now lol! she goes full halter arab on me with all the fire to go with it. as long as she has that fire i know she is happy. and no gimping so there is that. depending on weather we take our 3 horse trailer i MAY drag her to the show and show halter mares because why not? she gets to stand around and look pretty and she has always been good at that. still wont be ridable but she is sound and spazzy. i wont entierly limit her ability to trot around as doing so seams crule for an arab. forcing her to only walk for the rest of her life is not a life for a horse who frequently did this






i get the feeling she will be with me for a while yet so im happy.

now if i can just fix odies issue. im having more issues with our younger horses then our seniors. has the breeding really gotten that bad?


----------



## tinyliny

riding her must feel like riding an antelope!


how did you know it was DSLD?


----------



## KigerQueen

vet palpated and said it was sooo. idk and hes booked for the next 3 weeks out so im going to have to wait on blood work.


----------



## KigerQueen

and we finish up our first showing year with a bang! 3rd in halter witch locks us in as second place for year end halter (so reserve champion). 2nd for ranch confo and first in western pleasure walk jog (despite the head tossing). i quite proud of him!


----------



## Knave

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## KigerQueen

lord i cant catch a break with horses this year. rocket has cankers on ALL $ HOOVES! that means hospital plates on ALL $ HOOVES. that means a more experienced farrier will have to come out and i get to spend upwards of $100 on that... looks like Kigers eating one meal of ramen a day for the next week.


----------



## KigerQueen

so vet is fired. the "cankers" were bad thrush that padding and pouring coppertox has been fixing. idk what people say about shoes being a "band-aid" the horse is 31, if it takes shoes to make him sound then by golly ill put shoes on him. i m just happy he is happy and healthy each day i see him.

also Msm and privacox has done wonders for negra. had a 75 year old horse man (worked with everything from race horses to western pleasure horses, to castrating ranch horses to dentistry and now he is out in pinch farrier). he looked at hert and poked around and found NO sensitivity in tendons that the vet found. said vet can also hoof test a horse so hard that a sound horse comes up lame (and has a bruise afterwards). SOOO the vet hunt is on

its now in the 70s and odie is still head tossing but not AS bad. triggered by time of day i think. 

and here is a vid of how much the shoes and pads have helped rocket and how good negra feels


----------



## KigerQueen

cant get enough of this old man. Red Cell is AMAZING! helping him put a topline on and rounding out his butt.


----------



## KigerQueen

So im thinking of doing the thing... for 216 i MIGHT get a set of this for odie... completely custom made. might go for similar colors to the first pic.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i think i may have another Dressage partner lol! I saddled rocket up English and hoped on him last night. he has a BIG springy trot! i did some circles and he was doing a fantastic job of NOT falling into the circle unlike odie. I asked him to yield to the right at the trot across the arena and he said "yes Mam". i asked this horse to do things he has not been asked in at least 10 to 15 years. and at the age of 31 he just jumped into it. and MAN was he having a BLAST! I will try to get vid of us riding. i dont think there is a thing this horse dose not know. i REALLY want to get a good dressage rider on him one day just to see HOW much this horse knows. Just messing around i slowed his trot down to almost walking speed but he kept the big movement. i felt like an actual dressage rider lol. i was in tears at the end of pour ride. i thought i was just a crappy rider (im green with dressage, but i thought it was more than that). that good old horse gave me some MUCH needed confidence. 

im just starting out with dressage but i actual FELT like i was doing Dressage. it was a big moment for me.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hey that's great. I'm sure the horse loved it.


----------



## KigerQueen

So the Year end banquet was yesterday. Odie was awarded Reserve Champion Halter Geldings. he received the ribbon and a black leather halter along with a pic of us in the halter ring by the photographer. Then we got a supersize being awarded Fifth place in the Ranch Riding. We where only doing Ranch Confo but apparently racked up enough points to be awarded a placing. Odie got a ribbon and a one eared western bridle AND we got a photo us us riding in western pleasure by the photographer as well . SOOO proud of this boy!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hey that's great.


----------



## KigerQueen

i LOVE the pics they gave my of odie and i! It did bring to my attention how much he can clip though when he gets more forward. i have no clue how to fix that.


----------



## KigerQueen

not done much with ponys since its been a bog since Christmas eve. here is my attempt of free jumping ****. i do stack the tires to raise them up a bit but he still trot or canters over them. or jumps. im just building his confidence.


----------



## whisperbaby22

He looks great.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww he is so cute!  LOL I love it! Looks so happy. He sure is enjoying himself!!


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah he is a cheeky ******. the big news is that i am registering him on the 10th or 11th! there is a PtHA, APHA and open show that is doing a registration event during the show. i can bring him for the show, go to the booth. they will do the photos and all paperwork, i pay and can show him registered classes the same day. and registration fr him will be $125 and membership is $50 so that is exciting! my issue is getting a trailer ride there for him. i might just have to clean him up and take the pics myself and just go solo to fill out the registry information.

i am NOT looking forward to cleaning this thing up...









in other news i am moving ALL 4 of them to the nice barn i had odie at earlier this year. wont have to deal with flooded stalls again. their stalls will be cleaned and i will always have an arena to ride in!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that's awesome! LOL you will definitely need a lot of arm strength to get him perfectly clean. :lol: He's soooo cute. Love that face!

The new barn will be good too. Flooded stalls are a no-no! Sure you're excited to get outta there!


----------



## KigerQueen

me too. i LOVE the barn $100 per horse self care. one arena and round pen, but its less than a mile from my work and two miles from my house, but price and distance are really the only thing the place has going for it. where they will be going has 5 arenas and 3 round pens. they feed 2 times a day and clean 6 days a week. put shavings in on the 1st and 15th of each month, and the stalls are fully covered. and for the price i cant argue. oh and free trailer parking so once out truck is fixed we can move the horse trailer and i can use it as my tack room. it has an overhead sleeping area i can use for the blankets and things like that. also a built in saddle rack and bridle rack so there is that too.


----------



## KigerQueen

i am going to cry... i LOVE rain, we NEED rain and we are going to get 4 solid days of it... but the stalls are still wet from christmas... my horses have been in mud since christmas and we are getting enough rain to cause more flooding...


----------



## KigerQueen

so i would like some feed back on this. anyone think he can be a jumper. he dose not have real scope and he is not bringing his knees up as high as id like. that being said he has no idea what he is doing. also i like the pics so i have an excuse to post them ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

so had photos taken to submit to the Pinto association for registration. ANNND of course odie just CANT stand like and or where i want him to. and people on horseback riding by HAD to slow down and rubberneck further distracting him... all well. it is what it is.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ooooh look at him all cleaned up!


----------



## KigerQueen

BIG things are happening. at least in my little wold. We are moveing ALL 4 horses to the place odie was last year. we got our own tack room and i actually can organise it AND see the floor ****! and i figured i would post some vids as well. Rocket was a ham yesterday and strutting his stuff. odie is still off since he decided he no longer wanted to have heals (came out one morning and they were just GONE. yay for 8 weeks of muddy stalls...) and notty was feeling good as well.

Here is rocket strutting his stuff. not bad for a 32 year old man XD





and here is Notty. still spry at 27





and tackroom pics XD!


----------



## KigerQueen

the move happened! all horses are quite happy. rocket rolled at least 6 times in the shavings. even got the fiance to ride odie and that is amazing unto itself.

and i got video! lol! this is take 3 as odie was being less than helpful.





here are pics of ponies in their stalls. and my dog at the hitching post because why not lol!


----------



## PoptartShop

Congrats on the move!! Glad they are happy. :smile:


----------



## KigerQueen

so rain nonstop from 1:30 today. and my horses and stalls are dry! super excited! BUT my husky had a meltdown in the truck while i was helping with some barn stuff and ate half my drivers seat... he is lucky i have been needing to replace that seat anyway....


----------



## PoptartShop

Oh gosh, that is terrible!  Awww...now you definitely will have to replace it!


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah lucky for my its like 30 bucks to do so. i cant wait for this next week. it rained all night and most of today so quite a bit of flooding here since the ground is mostly clay. but no more rain! and i could honestly ride in the sand arena if i wanted to ride today.


----------



## egrogan

Sorry, what is happening in that video? Someone is standing on the horse's neck after having his leg roped out from under him? I don't get it. Isn't that your horse?


----------



## KigerQueen

he is not standing on his necl odie was getting impatient and getting up before being asked. that is my faince and that is HIS horse who he has had since he was 9 months old. odie has been laying down on camand since he was a yearling but he was being a pill and sitting up and walking away before he could get on. at one point you could tell him to lay down and he would but he has gotten lazy and the rope is to remond him. if he did not want to he would not. no one can make a horse THAT big lay down with JUST that rope. and that is a lead rope. not like someone roped him and too it from him while he was moveing.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I watched to video and was impressed. It takes a lot of patience to train a horse to do that. Very nice.


----------



## KigerQueen

so was riding rocket yesterday english while my fried worked a Tennessee walker for a client. i asked how she ques for a running walk. she walked me through it and the son of a gun jumped into a running walk. Our 32 year old "Thoroughbred" was doing a running walk when asked. 

so a friend who was a mounted officer for years and who has a saddlebred was at the barn and i asked when he thought. i saddled rocket back up and hoped on. he talked me thought his gears and i managed to get that old horse into a PACE! we had no idea HOW gaited this horse was for the past 7 years! we thought the running walk he would rarely do was just because he was old.

So we now think he may be a saddlebred TB cross. that would make sence with how nice his trot is.

I am also having the vet out for him. he is 110% sound but his hoof is growing like he is foundering and we are concerned. so the vet will be out at 2pm today. hopefully its nothing serious and he will be fine. 
We also found heat in negras knee. im hoping we may have FINALY found negras lameness and we can have that looked at as well.


----------



## KigerQueen

Good news and some bad news. The good is i LOVE our new vet. She explained rockets xrays and told us exactly how much to take off his hooves. Over all rocket is in fantastic shape and im cleared to keep riding and gaitng him. Now the somewhat bad. We finally FINALLY know what is wrong with negra. She has an neck inury at the bace of her neck. It dose not effect her neck movement but it is messing with her nerve roots. Basicaly she has naturopathy. I could spend a ****tone and MAYBE get her sound. But the most i can do is get her meds for it and keep her comfortable untill her time comes. Not the best news but at least i have closure right?


----------



## KigerQueen

Here are rockets x ays. W know the toes are long but we were not positive if he was foundering in one footso waited for the xrays first. Took 1 1/2inch off both toes after the x rays.


----------



## KigerQueen

so not much has happened. Fiance took Rocket out for a short trail ride at thunderbird park (a large hiking and riding park). as they where walking (when we normaly trott or lope) up a hill when he fald a sharp pain in his chest. someone had strung fishing line across the trail. if my fiance was a normal hight (not 6'4") and rocket was not freakishly tall that would have been someones face or neck! emailed the park as there were no rangers. my fear is that next time we run into it it will be wire and it would be more then just a minor discomfort.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Fishing line is probably more dangerous than wire. And harder to see. Hope the park takes this seriously, this is very dangerous.


----------



## KigerQueen

yep! reason why i fear wire is that the line at least breaks. but then again a stronger line might not. either way that is terrifying. my Fiance lost a good friend that way. he was working for a ranch and someone put a wire over the cattle guard. he drove a quad over it fast while checking the fence line and it killed him instantly.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, but I would not bet on the fishing wire breaking. It's strong for a reason. I hope that you can get this mess some attention, it's real bad news.


----------



## KigerQueen

yep considering that is a HUGE trail and alot of people ride that park. and most people from my barn use that trail. it was aimed at horse riders and that ticks me off more than anything.


----------



## horseluvr2524

That is really scary. I don't know what runs through people's minds to provoke them to doing something like that.


----------



## KigerQueen

UGH! the weather this month is a mess. we go from the 60s to the 90s. say in the 90s for 10 days then back in the 70s and 60s. last nights low was 48! hello colic weather! and poor rocket is now gimpy on his front left (dose not have any significant arthritis in that leg so slightly baffled). Also have a halter show tomorrow. letting odie sit this season out to work on riding (once his thrush is gone and he is not lame). So i am showing out 27 year old Apache pony! think she is butt hi enough to be a halter horse ****! she is 14hh in the withers and most likly 15hh at the butt XD! Definitely a change from the 20 years of barrels and speed events. I may also show my friends Gelding Chance as well in halter!


----------



## whisperbaby22

The weather starts here and drifts to Arizona, I had 90 for a few weeks, not it it back to 70s. Good luck with the pony, she's cute!


----------



## KigerQueen

well the old mare did good. placed 5th in halter mares and 6th in ranch cnfo. alot of stiff competition this year so not supersized. but once it starts getting hot everyone bails so i have a shot at year end points. and she places. some horses did not. also she was very chill around the commotion and in the arena. not bad for a horse who was a speed horse for 20 years. might start riding her again and see if she can keep that level head under saddle.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm glad she did well, she looks to me like she has what I call good "usin' horse" conformation.


----------



## KigerQueen

yep. at 27 ans out of shape she is about 1000lbs. in her hayday she put a halter horse to shame and i bet weighed 1100 or more. my fiance used to ride her and even though he looks WAY to big for her she would chase cows all day. and with full grown men riding her for 20 years she is still 110% sound. the old Apache ponys are tough. though i do swear she is 15hh at her butt ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

I just cant win can i. i board at a nice expensive barn and now ALL of my horses are skinny! Bo will not feed them enough and i CANNOT afford extra because of how much board it. and after loseing my job i an now working a min wage job just to somewhat stay afloat. i father in law pays board but he cannot afford extra food and normally i get extra food but i can hardly eat.


----------



## KigerQueen

because of a pay gap i have not seen my horses in two weeks for lack of gas. i am tarified to see the state they are in...


----------



## KigerQueen

FINALY good update. BO upped their food so they where not as bad as i thought. Odie looks the best amazingly. so i started them on a workout routine. 1 min walking 5 min trotting, 1 min lopeing, switch direction, 1 min lopeing, 5 min trotting and 1 min walkout/cooldown. it makes Odie and Notty brake a sweat but rocket... old horse is not even breathing hard after! negra only gets the trotting portion for 4 min a side because of her gimpyness. 

so i got vid of part of their workouts from yesterday and odies from today. also rode rocket today. about 10 min total walking and 20 min trotting. did lots of transitions from walk to trot and collected trot,working trot and extended trot. by the end of it i was huffing and puffing and wanted to fall off the horse. Said horse on the other hand... well he was not even breathing hard! HARDLY any sweat under the saddle! WTF old horse ****! LOVE the old guy! might hit the trails tomorrow with him if he is up with it. 


i will post vids of rocket after his workout as well.


Odie Yesterday





Odie Today










Notty Yesterday





Negra yesterday. i cut her short because she was gimping. 





AND Rocket looking as springy as ever


----------



## KigerQueen

so rode rocket today. only rode him 8 min as that was all I could handle ****! did not get the best ride out of him as he was a tad lazy today (and possibly tired from yesterday so i did not push him) because my legs were jello. i mean i worked on my feet for 5 hours yesterday, spent 3 hours at the barn and rode, then lunged horses THEN went to the gym because i hate myself. so today decided for a double whammy and try to ride AGAIN! lmoa yeah i nearly fell out of my truck when i got home. im thinking trail ride tomorrow and call that good for tow days and give the old man a couple of days off to just be turned out with his girls.

dont comment too much of my horsemanship ****. im trying to not fall off the poor horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

i sware i posted this so i gues a third time is a charm. Negra was a pill yesterday. not wanting to stand still or tied. she also was shivering at the wash rack like she was freezing. i would have been convinced it it was not 104F OUTSIDE! i was suposed to ride but it was not happening. So negra got pampered instead. Or tormented depends on who you ask ****.

ended up lunging her because she forgot how to have manners. she just needed to blow off steam.


----------



## LoriF

Negra is such a cute little mare, I just love her.


----------



## KigerQueen

So negra is not happy at the moment. i trimmed her a bit yesterday and she nearly fell on me twice. she could stand on 3 legs up to MAYBE 3 min before she started shaking and fell. knew she was sore i was going to finish her up today. well cleaned her fronts up and will have to finish her backs up next week. i feel so bad on days like this. she cant run and play as much as she wants to, and she dose not understand why she hurts. she is still happy and in good spirits but i just cannot afford the meds that MIGHT help her right now. I sometimes think its cruel to her to keep her sitting around but she is just so full of life still and everyone says she looks fine. but i can see the differences in her and idk. its just hard. when a horse who is in his 30s is more limber and in less pain than she is i question her quality of life.

this is what she was like











then this happened







and i mean she is still sassy and full of herself but to see her in soo much pain that her back drops, she is trying to stand on two legs while i am trimming her, and her back is sore from trying to stand funny and from her neck i just dont know what to do.


----------



## KigerQueen

anyway on a lighter note i have vid of boys being Dorks. funny that a horse 23 years older is out maneuvering Odie ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

typo not 23 lol he is 32.


----------



## KigerQueen

worked Odie today. Trot one way for 5 min, lope for 1 min, switched directions, loped for one min and trotted for 5. then hoped on him and board his brains out with circles for about 30 min untill he settled his bratty butt down. he is not good at "thinking" quietly. its very obvious when he is thinking of bolting or bucking. i do NOT sound like a nice person when i am dealing with his brittleness lol! i ride quietly but i tell him off quite a bit. while i was riding the retired Chicago police Sargent (mounted unit) showed up and was riding in the arena next to the round pen. after odie BEHAVED himself for a bit i joined him riding in the arena. it was nice to rid with another person. been quite a while since i got to rid with someone. most likly will be riding again tomorrow. if odie is still being good lol!

Here is some vids of today!

Odies "normal"

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=O1E-eWVzwWk

WP jog
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=rbDgqYLEsmM

running like a bafoon





and the trot we manage to win WP with. idk how honestly but ill go with it





not the best vid quality because its at night. and he is pivoting his horse to fallow me lol! there is a point where the other horse is pokeing his head out and odie tries to stop and say hi mid trot. managed to kick him forward without being overly obvious.


----------



## KigerQueen

so apparently i an now the Retired Mounted Sargent's new recruit ****! i dont mind as its fun to ride with him and the drills are fun. I was not concerned with Odies silliness at all while he was telling me what to do and i MADE Odie work with me. this might just be what i need to get over my anxiety! super excited!

here are some vids from this evening.


----------



## KigerQueen

been busy so have not ridden for over a week and a half. hoped on goober today and he was FANTASTIC! HE got lazy after about 6 laps around the arena at a trot while my friend was fighting with her mount to gait (Goldie would rather no nothing more exciting than a half dead walk soo...) He spend 20 min or more perfecting his western pleasure horse routine. He actually bridled up a couple of times and that confused me. have never asked him to do that so i have no idea were that came from.


----------



## KigerQueen

not horsie related but felt like shearing anyway lol! Going camping up north for my birthday with a huge group and i get to bring Dingus (aka Apollo). So i got him a light up collar for night time. Apparently he "Must be part wolf", or "part Coyote" or my favorite "Part Fox" so i feel light a BRIGHT ORANGE LIGHT UP COLLAR will let people know he is not a wild animal. I mean he looks 100% husky (and he is) to me idk why people MUST say he is part wolf or what other wild canine they can think of (fyi foxes are not even in the same genus as dogs and CANNOT breed with them and create offspring). 

going to see ponies tomorrow with friends and will hopefully get some vids.

here is a pic of a derpy happy husky


----------



## KigerQueen

Rode today with the retired mounted Sargent. Odie was playing "if i am slow and act up i dont have to work" crap but all and all a good ride.


----------



## Drifting

Odie is cute, but what's wrong with that black horse? He seems to be stepping weird in the hind end, wasn't sure if it was a known problem or not?


----------



## KigerQueen

Midnight is gaiting because he is a Tennessee walker. he is the last horse he was assigned to in the mounted unit. they retired together. it looks a bit more exadurated because of his weight. but he is a STRONG gaiter. he single foots at a walk.

Today my friend and i went hiking at 6am (before it gets hot) with my husky and then went to viset the ponies. turned rocket and the girls out and odie got a spa day. he LOVED it (insert eye roll here). But that homeless child can clean up and look like a decent horse lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

The fiance joined us on rocket along with BO's Son on their WP horse for some drills. my dyslexia kicked in so hilarity ensues. also odie was being a bit of a brat but i have not ridden English in months so there is that. Sarg rode his saddlebred instead of the walker so lots of energy. 






And what would a post with rocket be with out him showing up the other oldies lol! the old man and my fiance were having way too much fun.


----------



## KigerQueen

soo yesterday was HOT.. And i work at a pet store where it can get quite warm and humid. Apparently 5 hours there gave me heat exhaustion. nothing like spending the past 5 hours semi unconscious and naustious. tomorrow is supposed to be 119F to 120F... NOT happy about that...


----------



## KigerQueen

OMG! 120F! the airport was shut down that because it was too hot to FLY! I want to check on my horses but i cant handle 95F much less 120F so it will have to wait untill it cools down to 106 tonight. im concerned about negra and rocket since they dont summer well. Im sooo done with this state. maybe i will move to Alaska.. with the globe slowly heating up it will be prime realestate in about 10 years...


----------



## Tihannah

That's insane! I couldn't even imagine!


----------



## KigerQueen

well heat your oven to 120 and crawl in it lol XD! i cant even ride at night because at 12am its still in the 100s. with like 14% humidity too. its not ALOT of humidity but its salt in the wound. most people are concerned about their horses keeping weight on for winter. all my horses drop weight in the summer. and rocket dose NOT handle summer well.


----------



## KigerQueen

so me, not being a morning person, managed to drag my butt out of the house by 5:30 am. Got Rocket and the girls turned out then saddled up odie. Did his normal warm up/ muscle building. 5 min trot one way, 1 min lope, reverse 1 min lope, 5 min trot. now with odie he cant keep rythum to save his hide so makeing him trot for 5 min seams to be helping that. he has 5 min to think about trotting and his speed. is he wants to do the worlds SLOWEST trot im ok with that. he has a nice jog and if he is willing to maintain it its a step in the right direction. i took a vid (well two) ill post them for giggles. hoped on and LORD he was lazy. i was riding English and he takes great offence to leg pressure and connection with the bit if he is being lazy. SOOO he was reminded, several time i might add, that i DO have spurs and its easier to do it the first time. i got a really nice trot and bend out of him before it quit. he stop is solid, the moment i stop riding he plants it. yes its born of laziness but im tired of no brakes with horses good brakes are a good thing.


got some good vid of rocket and his girls running like loons. Rocket is NOT handling this heat well. in the past two weeks he dropped 200+lbs. most horses drop some weight out here from the heat but the old man is just having a heck of a time and im worried. he is getting enough of his mush. im going to ask BO if i can set up a mister just for him on a timer. ill post pics of how the old man looks but pretty is not a word.

everyone got hosed off so now they are covered in dirt but thats ok. had to stand 4 feet away and mist them since the water comeing out of the hose is almost hotter than the outside temps. at least 98F. i could shower in that water 0.0'!

here are the ponys at play.





and here is odies morning work out. well most of it.


----------



## KigerQueen

so yesterday was the first time ALL 4 were turned out. odie and rocket ran around like fools. then added notty who ran with them for a bit. then added negra who wanted to run. sadly for her everyone elce was tuckerd out. negra and notty both kicked odie at least 2 times each. nothing hard, no marks left. he is SLOWLY learning personal boundaries. it was also about 107F outside with 14% humidity. that was the goal with turning them out with it being so hot. they will tire out quick and it will head off any nasty behavior as they were all to hot to be bratty/ worked out well i think. will do this a few more times before i trust them.

an another note i got board today and made a vid using the youtube editor.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=LOvNIhACHgs


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo odie has lost turn out with the group privileges tonight. it was one thing with him being buddy buddy with notty. its another to start snaking her around the arena and keeping the mare and other gelding away. and it steps over the line when he acts like he is trying to figure out if he should mount her or not. SOOO went to separate them and odie kept chasing notty away from us. after MUCH running he was the last man standing so to speak. He ran himself ragged in the arena playing keep away from us. we let him. it was 113F at 8:30pm (so 111F ish at 9:30ish?) figured he would tire out sooner than later. hosed him off. found out that the water is HOTTER than the air temp so that did not help. spent an hour walking him out. He decided he was going to act like a 2yr old tb on the track so he got the stud chain. kinda helped. LORD he was on one tonight. he is stalled next to both of the mares and dose not act like a fool so it supersized us a bit. he was acting quite studdish for a gelding who not only was gelded at 9-10 months old but he dose not even drop to pee.

ALSO my fiance learnt a few lessons last night. yesterday i had a tooth removed. local anesthetic but was given a sleeping pill to help keep me calm (have a phobia of needles and no amount of therapy seams to help). long story short i was drugged and probably should not be left to my own devices. i seamed coherent enough my fiance helped the ranch hand do some errands and left me unattended. so i managed to turn odie, notty and rocket out. i braided negras mane and forelock (and its the best braid i have ever done if i do say so) and put everyone away and give rocket his extra rice bran mush. But i also got covered in ants (they apparently live in rockets feeder now) and never locked nottys gate. her stall was open this morning by 2 feet but she stayed pout like a good pony. and i only got ants all over my fiances car lol! apparently i can do most of my daily choirs and braid manes in my sleep XD! yeah... NOT doing that again. im lucky my horses are saints and where behaved while i was stumbling all over myself and them (got more drugged feeling towards the end of the evening while i was putting everyone up).


----------



## KigerQueen

this right here is why i cant have nice things... i spent over an hour and a half trimming just odies fronts (because he is a brat) and look what he dose not even 10 min later... I mean he will dead leg it on the stand so unless i hold his foot it falls off if i even pick it. or he takes his foot back. or he leans SOOO far down that i dont even have elbow room. cant bring his leg slightly to the side because it dose not "bend that way" according to him. and if i try to hold it with my legs the brat leans on he as hard as he can... he used to not do this so i dont know why he has decided to be difficult. i FINALLY got him ON his heals instead of them being horridly under run (still are but they are ALOT better). i was so happy. he was moveing nice too. he then turned into a MASSIVE brat (think 2 year old with no manners on the track bad) and we has a lesson on moveing your feet, paying attention to ME AND not trying to run me over. this was in a SAND round pen. no rocks, no hard ground and it gets graded sooo... yeah... at least he is not lame or anything... id put shoes on him but i try to trim back his toe every 2 weeks and i cant pull a shoe to save my life (and shoeing every 2 weeks sounds like a BAD IDEA). 

Why odie...


----------



## KigerQueen

so we all got up at 6am this morning and made it to the lake by 8am. my friend took her tobiano paint gelding so there was odie and my friends black and white paint (that could be odie's sire's twin). we met up with our friends and their two tobie paints lol! so it was a tobiano paint gelding party at the lake. odie was NOT amused with most of it. he LIKES water but he has never been asked to swim in it so he was like " umm you want me to WHAT?!". Arrow and our friend swam EVERYWHERE! that horse is faster in the water than he is on solid ground lol! Cody (our friend R's Paint) sits like a dog in the water so all you see is a head. he also will drop his body underwater like a hippo. he "reappeared" under odie a couple of times and THAT was "fun". Chance (our friend A's paint whom i have shown before) has a new name, anchor. he would get chest deep and that was it. you could kick rocks if you wanted anything else out of him. rode odie swimming a few times and so did my fiance. there where other people with their horses (and mule) there playing in the water as well. 
Odie apparently REALLY likes to pee in the water... i have NEVER seen him pee that much but apparently peeing in the lake is the best thing. i can say hours in the water is the BEST way to get all the horses white again lol!

i burnt. not extra crispy but i am sore. soo much for sunscreen. used the same stuff only once on odie (i replayed it a few times) and his nose was not even slightly pink...


----------



## KigerQueen

so since we are crispy won be going to the lake again tomorrow ****! got more pics from today from a friend i will post. also a pic of crispy leg. im going to get more blue lizard sunscrean. that stuff is so strong i would use it once a day durning my trip to the galapagose and quito and i did not even get a tan!


----------



## KigerQueen

rode rocket today and whoo was he fresh. old man wanted to GO. did some gaiting and trotting. actualy got him INTO a lope. i asked him to take id down a gear and he did the mexican slide stop (run in the front and slide in the read, not as nice as reining though). we have suspected that he could have been a charro horse hence why he lopes in place and kicks butt at keyhole. will see id i can get him to "dance" once he is in shape JUST to see. he did come from the heart of charro country sooo...


----------



## KigerQueen

oh boy this week has been eventful. 3 new boarders. and one kicked out. the lady had not had a horse in 8 years and never ridden English. she supposedly had a 16 year old OTTB who was trail safe. well horse was like 6 with no tattoo and got away from her twice. she decides to saddle her in the dressage arena and not only dose she NOT know how to put on a saddle but her horse got loose... AGAIN and to top it off the property is NOT fenced so the horse could just run down the road. and since she refused to only ride in the round pen or arenas untill the horse was safer she had to leave as NO one wants to see her hurt or get hurt because of her.

the day before an elderly gentlemen who board with us went for a ride with another boarder. both are notorious for running on the trail and without asking other riders if they WANT to go faster than a walk. long story short she started running on the other side of the wash, his new horse bolted DOWN the wash and he ended up on the ground with 4 broken rids and a broken femur. now apparently there is a war blaming HER for the fall or saying it was just an accident. two stories hers and his. (hers being he fell and she was NOT running her horse at all). i dont get to the barn untill 7-9pm most days so i dont talk to anyone but the Retired Sargent soo i was out of the loop untill BO informed me. so yeah that is a thing that is apparently happening. and i will sit here with my popcorn and share it with my horses as i watch this go down from afar. 

in other news rocket is a PITA and has decided he no longer eats rice bran so he lets is go rancid. so i got beat pulp shreds and Nutrena triumph. he gets 1cup of the nutrena and 4 cups (so a full coffee can) of the shreds (about half a small feed bucket). i add 1/4cup of corn oil and some red cell and he is FINALLY putting on weight after only 5 days of this new feeding regimen after what he is fed by the barn. odie now gets the rice bran since he dropped some weight and because SOMEONE needs to eat it... and not the girls they look about 8 months pregnant with how fat they are.

in other news my trainer is moveing back from kentucky! me and half the boarders are SUPER excited about that!

i rode Rocket with the Sargent the other night and we dedicated the ride to our injured friend. we did some drill moves and rocket is ALOT esier to direct then odie lol. 

after the vid we just made laps around the arena for about 20 min chit chatting. he was amused by how competitive rocket was getting with his horse JR. Every time JR got ahead of rocket he would pin his ears and walk faster or even gait lol! it had just rained so the arenas were sludge sooo walk only much to rockets disappointment lol! i WAS going to ride odie but thought better of it. he was in the roundpen doing gymnastics and fell at least once because of it. i did NOT want to deal with that level of stupidity in soupy conditions. i know odie and i could see him acting up and us BOTH on the ground...

anyway here is the vid


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, here in So Cal we have had some monsoons come through too.


----------



## KigerQueen

so today after work i headed to the barn to worm the girls and make beatpulp mush for the boys. turned the girls and rocket out and saddled up odie. i did my normal work out with him. 5 min trotting, i dont care how fast or slow as long as he stays in gait. 2 min canter and he is a bit out of shape so it was hard to KEEP him in that gait. Change directions and 2 min canter and 5 min trot. since i have not been working him as much it tired him out a bit. 

so i hoped on him in the smallest arena (the one Sargent and i ride in) and walked him a bit. i started trotting him and he was good if not a bit lazy. now im normally a bit nerves of him takeing off with me but he was SOO lazy after being lunged that i was no longer worried about that. sooo i asked him to lope. i have NEVER asked for anything faster than a trot from this horse. there are time he acts like me may bolt at a trot.
At first he just trotted SUPER fast but FINALLY loped. i stopped and gave him praise and did it again. this time we mad two laps around the arena. I got a nice solid stop out of him too . so i changed directions and did the same thing before i gave him his head and just let him walk around the arena to cool him off. he was VERY calm and behaved today.

started talking to someone i know at the barn who now has a mini. she is willing to be my show buddy for the year next year since she got her horse for showing. FINALLY i can start showing again!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

rode again today. not as smooth as yesterday and the vid shows it. even after being lunged he was amped up. im not too concerned where he goes when i add seed i just want him to maintain the gait and that is his biggest issue. as soon as i add speed he giraffs and i have to shorten my reins to prevent them flopping around (or him bolting because he felt bolty today). did not want to over work him because he was soaked with sweat after 14 min of ground work. it was 99F out so a wee bit hot. did not ride long. just keeping the momentum of the work outs and the loping. need to work on it more. i want to try it English where i have more face control BUT my balance is not as good and the first year of his life being trained for barrels has given him sharp turns. he was also tossing his head abit so his pole might be out again. the guy who "fixed" him before i finally got his number so i may be able to call him back out. not TOO overly pleased with how this ride LOOKS but it did not feel too bad. he was not TOO flighty. we both are off balance because no one has asked for a lope out of him since he was 5 or 6 (he is 10 now) and i have not loped a horse since 2014-15. AND i had to post negras lopes so it has been since 2011 that i rode a decent lope. i am SOOO glad my trainer is comeing back to sort out the mess we are. 

i will most likly keep it walk trot for the most part. i just needed to get over my fear of going faster than a trot and know what will happen if i ask. 

Now it looks like my reins are short but if you look you can still see slack. he just put his head up and i wanted SOME contact on him. not alot but enough that i did not have to bring my hand up alot but i also wanted him to have the room to DROP his head by bringing my hand forward. i will say yesterdays was better. we will get there. when rocket has weight on i would like to practice loping him because i dont have to concentrate on HIM when i ride. he knows what to do so i can focus on ME.






here is the cool down vid. i then unsaddled him and hosed him off and hand walked him before i put him away.


----------



## evilamc

Hey! Couple questions? When we his teeth last done? Are you sure saddle is fighting him well? He seems to gap his mouth open a lot so I wonder if teeth/bit are bothering him and thats why his throwing his head so much? Also if saddle is pinching that could cause him to do it too at faster speeds?


----------



## KigerQueen

his teeth where done last year. saddle fits well and always has. he pulled back on a rope halter last year because he got it stuck on the hitching post. had to cut it off of him. from that day on he had BAD head shakers. he could not eat sometimes. turns out his poll was out and had someone work on it and it fixed it. 

he also plays with the bit and his brakes need work. he has NOT been loped while ridden in at least 4 years soo that might play a part in it. he did not even know how to keep his head down and ride without playing with his mouth before i started riding him.


----------



## evilamc

Depending on when lastvyear they were done they could need done again. I have to get my 2 done every year, probably every 9-10 months would be even better! Just something to think about. By the time it's been a year they'll have some pretty good sharp points.

Chiro I'm sure would be good too! That's crazy he did that to himself from pulling back.


----------



## greentree

I would put him in a snaffle, teach him to carry himself, get some jump in the canter, which makes him easier to ride. Really train him to use his body. Just riding him around strung out is not doing either of you any favors.


----------



## KigerQueen

i rode him in a snaffle today and remembered why i dont normally. he HATES it. he fights it chomps at it and rides with his nose directly in the air. i rode English so i had more contact. it took about 30 min of CONSTANT trot work after 15 min of lunging to get him to finally stop playing with it for 5 flarking min and stop fighting or trying to bolt. when i picked up the reins after letting him walk and stretch he tried to jump into a trot. needless to say i hurt and am tired. i also ripped my pants getting onto him so i now need to buy new pants. 

i most likly wont be cantering him again untill october when my trainer comes back. i just needed to get over my fear and it was a huge rode block for ME. i rode him today and with him acting stupid and bolty i did not care. i was NOT having a panic attack like i normally would so there is that. at least ONE of us has move forward lol! and i was trying to get him to jump into the canter. remember no one has ASKED this horse to canter on his back since he was about 4ish and he is 10 now. he dose not know how to balance himself at a higher gear with me on him. it like dealing with a 3 year old who still dose not know where his feet are or how to move with you on him. thats ok we are getting there. i now have the confidence that if i feel like he will try and go faster than a trot i dont panic or get scared. i feel more exasperated than anything and that is a huge improvement. its hard to ride a horse when you are nerves or scared all the time.

back to our ride today. i saddled him up English and put in the O ring snaffle. i need to get a D ring with rollers as he seams to NOT try to fight that one as much. did i mention he fights the snaffle? the moment it goes INTO HIS MOUTH he is chomping at it, gaping, and having a fit about it and im not even ON him yet!. anyway i lunge him 5 min going left at a trot and 5 min going right at a trot before i bridle him up and move to the arena. 
we start out walking with contact... yeah his head went straight in the air and he kept trying to take off. Did i mention he was chewing on the bit and fighting it? well the last time i rode with contact he would give nicely and keep his head set nice. it was not perfect but he was not used to moveing like that since he rode with his head in the air since he was 2.5 years old. but it was not what ever the heck today was. I remember my trainer saying to work him INTO the bit. the more leg the higher his head went. so i ask him to trot. he seams to think better when he is REALLY tired and since he had enough energy to fight and act bolty he had enough to trot. after about 10 solid min of trotting he kinda started to figure it out. every time he would speed up we would do circles. i would spiral him in then back out untill he did 1 of 2 things. he either dropped his head set or he slowed down. this worked for a bit. i apparently also masterd the sitting trot today for the first time ever in an english saddle. that is a good thing because i do NOT think i could have survived posting the entire ride. Well we went on like this for a bit. there was a horse in the round pen getting worked and apparently THAT was more interesting them me. glad i had spurs because they where needed to "wake him up" a few times. not hard but he can be dead to leg, a tap with a spur and suddenly my leg exists again. its like magic... each time he lost focus we would change rein or spiral. 

by the end of the 30+ min ride he had almost entierly stopped trying to be a giraff and had mostly left his bit alone. we finished up with walking on a lose reign where he promptly dropped his head down like a peanut roller -_-'. then he did not giraff when i picked up contact again and walked with contact. so we ended on a positive note. will bring my go pro tomorrow so i can do a repeat and see if there is improvement. 

i will say he goes WELL in a curb bit. no fighting it and no giraffing. unless we are cantering. now with that i dont think he even likes to canter at all. getting him to do that on the ground is one hell of a workout and he runs with his head in the air. i will NOT play with side reins at all by myself so that will have to wait untill october too when my trainer gets back. she has the ability to turn us around in 1 lesson so hopefully i can take weekly ones with 2 jobs now. i plan on showing next year in english and maybe western. my main issue is cloths. i ordered breeches that where SUPPOSED to be my size (42 is comparable to a size 16 pants) well when i got them you could fit two of me in them... so a 37" waist and a 28' inseam come to a size 14? at least according to my computer. also half chaps. i got some and the measurements where spot on... but when i got them i cant even zip them closed. i have large calves and when they flex they get even bigger because apparently being bowlegged works your calves more. so the main thing preventing me from competing in english is wardrobe. western ware is my daily ware so it is not hard for me to scrounge that up. 

as for his teeth that is the one thing he will always do on command, open his mouth so you can look at his teeth. his teeth are fine. i dont want to pay $200 just for the vet to come out and tell me the same thing. it takes 2 full doses of sedatives for the vet to be able to get NEAR him now (I HATE a certain wanna be Clinton Anderson trainer who ruined him when we where not at the barn). teeth floating via the vet costs an arm and a leg and honestly he dose not do a good job. i need to find a reliable vet who can do it or a equine dentist (i think you HAVE to be a vet in this state though). with most of our horses its every other year they seam to need their teeth done. negra is due and so is notty (the vet refused because she was over 25 and he belives its not worth it over 25... he said this after he admited that my 32 year old had all his teeth and needed them done and he did them). rocket should be good for life. dont think a 32 year old will need his teeth done that often.

now odie is dropping weight again and im thinking ulcers. would explain his less then steller attitude with the bit or acting like he may want to bite me cinching the girth up as of late. i will pick up some over the counter ulcer meds (the stuff for people is the same as ulcer guard but alot cheaper. my trainer used it for her race horses and it works for odie). Need to bug my BO about where i can put hay as i dont have a hay spot so he has not gotten any. hay prices where going up from what i hear so that is an extra 16-18 a week for a bale of Bermuda. but we run into the issue of Bermuda being bad for ulcers but the crack head dose NOT need alfalfa... and more so not free choice. timothy is out since it is $30 a bale. i hate boarding in this state. wish i could just turn them out and let them be horses more than a couple hours a few days a week.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I sympathize. It's hard to keep horses here in the south west.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i got good vid of today. ended up in the large arena today. others where being used for turnout and there was a truck parked in one because they where welding. sooo the big scary arena it was lol. The MOMENT i put the bit in his mouth he complained as per usual. i have discoverered circling to the right in that one spot is a mess. no matter WHAT i do he just drops his shoulder like he is rounding a barrel and just over turns. even using my legs. at one point you see me circle to try to get his mind off the turn there and then i even has his head turned the other way slightly trying to get him to NOT cut that spot or drop in. well i can only expect soo much from that. for most of it he is fighting me and trying to giraffe. well i cut the vid so there is not a long brake of my talking to someone but he comes out of it less fight. he did a handful of times but he just excepted that this was happening and went with it. i feel that today was a better ride.

also i am well aware that the "girls" need better containment. thankfully my new She Fit come in when i got home. its is amazing and NOTHING MOVES! i cant wait to try it tomorrow for riding!.

i my SJcam (like a off brand go pro) only takes vids in 10 min segments. i cut some parts where i was not in the shot (turning on the lights and mounting) and went i went off to talk to a boarder.


----------



## KigerQueen

so has a practus session with my show buddy today. we took a short drive on her cart and that was a BLAST! then introduced odie to said mini and cart. he was curious but not bothered. even walked and jogged along side her and the cart and odie was fine with it... Odie may end up visiting her driving trainer in the future. we worked on setting him up and she is REALLY good at in hand work and we would trade and she showed me how to get him to listen. he was feeling corrective today to that help. turning on the forehand was a huge wall for me. she showed me how to ask him and get him to do it. once he did it once he figured it out and it was not much of an issue. someone left a raised cavaleti in the dressage arena so we worked on side passing. we found odie works well lit alot of verbal commands and praise. NOT TOO much though or his ADD kicks in and he has lost focus on what we are doing. he was slightly off again but he is on occasion and works out of it. My friend looked at it and noted the top of hes medial tendon on his front right was swollen. we put liniment on it and i will continue to do that for the next week. will also be using splint boots on him too. my concern is he has been gimpy onn and off for about a year thought just when i go to get the vet he is fine. im wondering if it is said tendon. now he DID hyper extend his leg a week ago so maybe it was that. but once i get the money im getting the vet out for xrays. she said he looks like he could be getting possible ring bone so i may want to get that checked.

here are a pic of his feet that i have. its the best they have looked in a LONG time. i still need to take the toe back more but last time i had it as close to perfect as possible he took HUGE chunks out of his hood and i was back to square one.


----------



## evilamc

@loosie can probably give you better insight on his feet but I think xrays are a great idea! You can see there is bullnosing on the hoof? That can mean a negative palmer angle, so if you get the xrays and confirm it, it will give yo a better idea for trimming. I agree toes are forward and heels still look under run, you can see quite a bit of jamming at the coronet band too. Its great that hes sound barefoot now though! Now just have to keep getting his feet worked back to where they need to be.

Driving training sounds fun. I always toss the idea around of teaching mine to drive too...but never actually do anything with the idea.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah the feet are an uphill battle. last time i FINALLY got them where i was happy he destroyed them in 20 min flat... in a sand round pen... only he can manage that... though not positive how long this thred will be going on or if it will get a name change. without going into many details it may go back to just negra and I. because some people who dont want horses have a "if i cant have him no one can" mentality.

here are some pics where you can see the improvement. it is slow but he is good at 1 sep forward and 4 steps back. he also is non helpful to trim so by the end of it in dead tired.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well it ends right here folks. this is the end of Odies and my story together. sad part is my now Ex wont take care of them. they will set in their stalls with no turn out for months at a time and waist away. their feet will go 3 months in between trims and little vet care will happen. there is nothing i can do but cut my losses. Word of advice dont let someones animals hold you to an abusive relationship. not worth it.


----------



## updownrider

I am sorry for your loss of the animals and your pain, Kiger. I do not know if you are a hugger or not, but you deserve a hug anyway. {{hugs}}


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

is there anything you can do? Maybe get authorities involved and try to save your favorite?

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## whisperbaby22

No, KigerQueen is right, cut her losses and move on from an abusive relationship. I feel bad about the horses too, but right now she needs to think about herself.


----------



## KigerQueen

sadly that is the norm of "care" in this state. as long as they are fed and they have water the stat wont do anything so there is no point. also they dont EVEN need SHADE in this state. they can bake in the sun every summer as long as they have water. we are acting like civil adults about this and there MAY be a chance of getting odie. wont hold my breath though. a friend and i are looking at moveing barns because of price and barn issues. i dont even need an arena since negra is not ridable. My parents (who i currently live with despite working two jobs) have encouraged me to get ANOTHER ridable horse. that was a shock in a half. So i may look into that. Have to untangle myself from the ex slowly. the truck he wants is in my name and the car i want is in his name. so we will get that sorted out Monday. removing myself from the account tomorrow and getting a new one set up. took all MY tack out of the tack room along with grooming supplies and halters (including odies show halter because I payed for it). so the car is FILLED with crap. 

have a friend i will call S who is my show buddy (well that now may be on hold) who is helping me find a new barn. she made me feel better about my choice in leaving. she is going to help me sort out my medical bills. she motivated me to go back to school so i will finish my AA in the spring. and she is getting me the info i need to be a pharmacist tech. THAT will help me pay for the things i need right there. i could drop one of my jobs if i do that. might accomplish my 5 year plan and NOT live with my parents at 30 lol! 

im keeping my chin up and moving forward. i let this relationship hold me back WAY to long and i have been sitting stagnant and miserable for a while now. so forward is my new mantra.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Very sorry to hear about all this. Glad you are getting to a better place now though.

IMO, if I were in your shoes, I would hold off on the second horse until you finish school and have a stable, better paying job. In the meantime, there is always someone nearby looking for an experienced person to ride their horse. I'm sure there will be opportunities at your new barn.

Oh, and good idea to move barns too. Ex's can be mean, and you don't want him doing something to your tack, or possibly cutting your horse's mane off (happened to a friend of mine).


----------



## KigerQueen

i will say he is not vindictive BUT you never know. and i am WELL aware on holding off on the second horse lol! im just supersized it was even suggested. i would not get another horse untill i am stable unless odie was handed to me. it will take about 9 weeks to get my pharmacist tech cert then i can work banker hours anywhere. and it pays about $16 an hour. it may sound crazy but im in no major hurry to move out of parental this time and they encourage me to stay for a bit. there is a possibility of my family moveing to a northern state and i will fallow. they are the only thing holding me to this state so it would be a win win (you know im more free labor lol).


----------



## KigerQueen

so i will state that J and i where happily together for 4 1/2 to 5 years with no issues. the last year to year and a halt have been stressful and pushed us both to our braking point. We talked it out and give it one more try but i told him it starts up again i am out and no coming back. NOT holding my breath but he has made a 180 and hopefully it will stay that way. so i will tentatively continue to work with odie. 

i try to keep this type of drama off the internet but i was convinced it was over. it was ugy and i was fed up. I know people cant change BUT he was not like this for 4 years so i am willing to give it one more go and not just throw away 6 years. He seams serious and committed to writing the wrongs and has been the man i said yes too years ago. so hopefully things work out and i wont have to restart myself.

BO got her head out of her butt and put my friends mini and i space (8x10) that is big enough for him AND he wont have her other mini in there. that is important because he eats tails and manes. Her filly will be shipped here soon so that is exciting. 

*I also want to clarify no physical altercations have NEVER happened. if it did i would be in jail and no second chances for him. (stating this before it was assumed)*


----------



## KigerQueen

so had the acupressureist out for negra and odie. he worked magic last time and stopped his head shaking. he is still doing it this time but he could not fix everything at once for fear of overloading him. his hips where OUT! hence the cantering issues. He then worked on negra. She has been LAME and stiff for the past week. he worked on her and she was SUCH a good girl. we worked on her loose in her stall and she sat still even when he found an unpleasant spot. i have never seen so many muscles move under her skin before but what ever he found on her back legs she was not feeling it. BUT she is a good girl so she kept her feet planted and sat still without being held. she must have liked how he was helping her because when he could let her sit she wanted to love on him. and she is NOT a lovey horse.

i turned her out and she BOOKED it across the arena. she was feeling good. the biggest thing for me was when i was calling them back in to go back to their stalls. she RAN across the arena to me and slid to a stop happy as a clam to see me. I nearly cried! so week of the 8th he will be comeing out again to work on them. hopefully he could do more to fix odie.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo apparently it took an experienced horse person NOT a vet to point out TWO old bows. a high one in the left and a low one in the right. My friend also thinks she has arthritis in her hocks and that exasperated everything. she is giving me flax seed and seeing if that helps (natural anti inflammatory). she thinks putting a 1 degree or 2 degree wedge on her fronts will help since her tendons are TIGHT and look like they hurt. also negra just keeps destroying her heal. we will glue on the wedges and shoes first to see if it even helps her at all. 

we are also going to contact the local vet school and see if they will do a discounted rate to take her on as a case study. BUT if we can get her comfortable and sound enough for it we may teach her to drive. she kinda played with her today and she fell inlove with her disposition. she is an amazing little horse and even she agrees that this lil mare wants to work.

in other news i have jumped into the world of rat ownership. never thought i would say that. and OMG im LOVING rats lol! cleaner than cats and more playful than dogs. and they are pocket sized XD!


----------



## KigerQueen

so took odie out to ride for the first time this week. his back end was stiff but i figured it was from being stalled for several days. saddled him up and lunged him. 5 min trot left and lope 1 min left. lope 1 min right trot 5 min right. he stumbled a couple of times and kinda almost fell but the "round" pen was anything but and he is a VERY graceful horse. hoped on and he was VERY good. forward but not too much. asked him to lope and he picked it right up. changed direction and he complained a little but otherwase was fine. trotted both directions for a few min the asked for a lope going counter clockwise. he did NOT want to go. he bucked two strites but i told him to quit it. got over himself and picked up the lope again without complaint still going counterclockwise. we made a slight turn and his back end gave out. and i mean his back legs just fell out from under him mid stride. we almost went down but he barly caught himself and we nearly crashed into the fence. needless to say i walkd him half way around the arena and hopped off. NOW im paying more attention to the back end. 

i pulled his tail to the side and he nearly fell over. he splayed his back legs to keep from falling and stold like that for about 5 min. he did NOT want to move either. i walked him to the tack room and untacked and walked him back to the arena to kill the lights. ran into somone and talked for a bit. Odie was in good spirits and was demanding attention. i sat there for about 10 min scratching the roof of his mouth with my hands and the oddball liked it. he is a strange horse lol.


soo im at a loss. acupressure guy will be called. possibly a chiro too. holding off on the vet because i have had vets out over 7 times for things and i just hand over $300 a pop for no answer or even treatment plans. 

here are some pics of after i pulled his tail. poor guy.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hopefully this is something that will pass, but it does not look good. Sorry for that.


----------



## KigerQueen

well he was ALOT better last night. he seamed off only in 1 leg and not as shaky or wobbly. the spot in the middle of his back was HOT and you could feel slight swelling. its RIGHT under where my butt it in the saddle so i am supersized he did not act up (besides the wanna be buck for two strides towards the end) when i rode yesterday. 

also i am IN LOVE with the new horse at the barn. BEAUTIFUL Fresian gelding (NOT a common breed in this state). well put together, not too tall (MAYBE 15.3hh) and he rides and drives! ALWAYS loved the breed but their health issues kept me away (and their price tag lol). i will just live vicariously though his owner XD!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Good, I was thinking that it may be some kind of injury that will pass. There are Friesians around here, they are pretty but I would never want one. They are not smooth to ride.


----------



## KigerQueen

im spoiled because both my boys are as sooth as glass. well odie is when he can FIGURE OUT A DARN RHYTHM AND STICK WITH IT!. im ok, its cool...

anyway odies back was not hot and he seamed normal tonight. did some in hand work and slatherd his back in liniment. yeah he LOVED that...

started rocket on lakin light pellets again AND safechoice mare and foal. HUGE difrence in just 24 hours. he did not seam as ribby (could hardly see them as aposed to yesterday where they were prominent). figured i was imagining things and turned him out. he took off and did two laps around the roping arena at a gallop. turned negra out with him and both of them galloped another 7 rounds. turned notty out and they galloped another 2 rounds before trotting 3 and chilling lol! old man was with it today. so i may have found the "wounder" feed for him. cost the same as senior so no skin off my back.


here is crappy vid of negra and rocket spazzing





here is the crappy vid i took.


----------



## KigerQueen

rocket is looking fantastic! i trimmed his feed this weekend and he is feeling amazing. the feed is helping ALOT. Negra... well she is LAME on her front right right now. i trimmed her at like 9pm tonight because i just could not let her feet go any more and i was hoping it helped. it did and she was able to walk a bit better so there is that.

now ODIE is doing much better. he is still out of sorts when i hoped on him bit he was fine at a walk so we just putterd around the arena. my show buddy hitched up her mini and put lights on her cart so she could be seen as she drove around at night. she convinced me to ride with her down the street. Keep in mind that odie is ON ONE and being a bit bratty, i have NEVER ridden him out side of the arena, and its pitch black out. So i said why not lol. he was good. apparently he can round his back and get on the bet (even riding in a medium curb) and giver me the most beautiful head set on the trail... but not in the arena -_-'... he was also fascinated by the mini and the cart lol! think he may be a good cart horse since he is not phased by it at all. the mini spooked at something and odie did not care. he did act like an idiot once we got on the property. trying to jig and crap. but he did mostly good and no one came off their horse or died so that is a bonus! 

hopefully in the next couple of weeks he gets better so he is back to being ale to be ridden faster than a walk.


----------



## KigerQueen

SUPER happy! rocket has but on over 50lbs in 6 days on the mare and foal and 2 coffee cans extra of lakin light! And the temps are going down so all the horses will start packing on weight soon!

also since its in the mid to low 90s at night i have taken to touching up their hooves at night. WELL because i have no self control i ended up doing a full trim on notty. She has gone WAY to long and between me working, the heat, and fiance working. reason how she gets missed is because she NEVER flairs so at a glance she looks fine. that is untill your 14hh horse turns 14.1hh lol. she was fine thankfully. just took length off and cleaned up the bars and the frog. 
not my best work but not bad considering im going by a phone light.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i looked at rocket today and decided to hop on him. was just going to plot around the arena a couple of times at a walk and trot. he is looking good and feeling good so i felt better about asking him to work. so i hop on and he is a little sluggish but that is normal for him. ride him over to the light switch and turn the arena lights on. walk him a bit and asked for a trot. suddenly he was very forwaard and his ears where up like he was sighting in a jump lol. so i ask for an extended trot... WELL i got a bit more than i bargined for with that. he jumped right into a lope. it was the first time i actualy got him to lope too! i was super excited... that is untill i asked him to slow down... YEAH about 2 laps around half of the ropeing arena later we stoped ****! boy he was wired for sound. he kept trying to jig when i asked for a trot. wanted to ride for 5 min but ended up for about 20 just to get his energy out lol! he was on it today though, working trot, extended trot, collected trot, running walk, pace and lope. and he did not want to stop either lol! Sooo THAT is an improvement! 

the feed and the weather cooling down into the mid 90s has helped alot. im worried about next week though. we are suposed to have a high of 102 with a low in the 60s. i would bet money on quite a few collics that week.

Also look at the difference the feed is making!
these pics where on the 14th

















these pics where from tonight (the 17th)


----------



## KigerQueen

forgot to post this. lastnight i got board and took some remaining paracord i had (i used to make a rat harness and a halti for my dog).

both Negra and Notty use yearling halters and i cant find halters small enough that are not for foals or minis. SOOO i tied my very first halter! yes its a thin halter but i rearly pull on them (if ever) sop im not worried about it. i would even wrap the crown piece like i did the nose if its and issue.

Note getting ratties to sit still is not easy ****!


----------



## evilamc

LOL crazy old man! Too bad you didn't have that ride on video!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Looks nice!


----------



## KigerQueen

i will get a vid of a ride tomorrow!


----------



## KigerQueen

so my friend who has had walkers forever said she is 110% positive he is a show bred walker. she directed me how to get him to gait better and holy cow! got a rack and a running walk out of him! sooo now that i know what he is i know what i will always try to have!

i will just post the last vid for now since i had the most consistent gating and the best view of it


----------



## whisperbaby22

Looks great, fun to ride.


----------



## KigerQueen

so after work (8:30pm) i went to the barn to wash odie. i parked so i could use my bright to light up the wash rack. worked out well did not leave untill almost 11pm. i noticed he was off again and guess what? His tendon was swollen AGAIN and hot. UGH! He has dose NOTHING but hand walking and stall rest since his back end gave out. it was NOT like this a couple of days ago. it was a month ago and it went away... It is RIGHT next to where he popped a splint last year. think the splint has anything to do with it?

so still going to the show since i spent about 2-3 hours grooming him last night. even if it is just halter. he may be fine by tomorrow who knows. one day he is broken and the next it is let nothing was ever wrong with him...

to add his feet look ALOT better than they do in the pics. one pick he dropped his heals in 4 days because the stalls where flooded and his feet where not healthy yet. the other was because it had been hot out and i let him go to 7 weeks ( HE NEEDS to be on a 4 week schedule). he was trimmed a few days ago. not the BEST trim but better than nothing. i will add a hoof pic. it was from his last trim. his toes are even shorter this trim to try to fix the heals.


----------



## KigerQueen

im about to give up on horses... i dont understand how a horse who is only 10 can be lame 90% of the time! negra is a mess and i have people telling me all sorts of things that could be her issue but end story is that she is pasture sound at best and will NEVER be more than that. Notty IS rideable but she is VERY hot and is VERY fast and has LITTLE brakes... and rocket is 1000 years old and lord knows how long he will be ridable. after him i dont have a horse to ride. i was going to put negra down last year but the vet said she was fine and gave me more privacox. She has more good days than bad but i am starting to wonder if it is cruel to keep her around... 

Again odie... lord knows whats up with him. head shaking is back. the weakness in the hind end comes and goes and im guessing the popped splint is messing with the tendon. his newest "thing" is a type of cribbing where he reaches over a bar and strangles himself... this is NEW as in the past 2 weeks new... Lord help me im not made of money and i need A LOT to try and "fix" these issues...

please tell me im not the only person with these type of issues? i know alot of people who just let there horses sit for weeks and then hop on and do a 5 hour trail ride (weekend warriors) who get the vet out only when needed AND whos farrier sucks and only puts shoes on every 8-10 weeks (8 weeks is normal out here). How is it that i seam to have crappy luck? im not surprised about negras issues but odie? he sat for 4 years for crying out loud!


----------



## KigerQueen

so i rode rocket today. he kinda bucked going into the lope because he was feeling it today lol! then i ACTUALLY rode notty! THAT was an experience... She is stuck in high gear. my hand started hurting by staying on her mouth. if i released at all she would try and take off. she is ALL Power. Raw power and she did NOT like being held back. But she eventually settled down. she also has not been ridden in almost a year so i will give her that. will ride her in a snaffle and an english bridle next time. would be nice to have 2 horses to ride so i dont over work rocket.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo horses are getting skinny again and i cant get out every day to feed extra. im SO DONE with boarding! dose not help that BO's son is a druggy so he feeds the horses at odd times or not enough. Negra looks good but i used to feed her ONLY 8lbs of pellets a day. if i gave her more she got fat. so it is BAD if even she drops weight. all 14hh of notty is losing weight, odie looks like crap and so dose rocket. i dont see the point of staying at the barn at this point.

issue is i have boarded at 6 different places and only 1 did not starve my horse. the last place i was at was self care. issue was he dumped his daughters yard work in the arena (so about 2 loads of ROCKS (like yark gravel) some concrete with glass in it, tree roots and landscaping plastic... along with the fact the stalls where flooded for 3 months no matter WHAT i did. im so afrade to move them AGAIN for fear of it getting EVEN WORST than it is now... I feel just so lost about this crap...

having a bad week in general. need a new second job because he cut hours soo much i have the rest of this month off. so i only work 2 days a week for the next two weeks...


----------



## KigerQueen

soo odie cant be turned out with the girls AND rocket. he runs rocket off and keeps "his" girls away from him. so to brevent the old man being beat up he will get time with the girls and odie will get time with them. i ended up takeing rocket out today and riding him. he has not been getting his extra food the last few days do to car issues so he was kinda eh today. talked to the ranch hand and he will feed extra food i suply so happy about that. 





odies head shakers is debilitating right now. i have no clue WHAT to do. the first 2 times acupressure "cured" him for months. but the last two had no effect. i saw SOME weirdness in his back end today so dont know what to do. work cut my hours to almost nothing so there goes vet budget. unless it is life or death it has to wait. 

anyway here is my ride with rocket. he actually was good today though he feld lazy. i got him to canter with a little effort and he did not run away with me lol! his canter is HUGE. will have to try again tomorrow or day after. i tend to not ride more than 15 to 25 min so dont think im working him too hard. he is not thin but he had NO topline or butt right now.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo i took odie out and gave him a quick trim. he was looking good and feeling good and no head shaking. SOOOO i hoped on him for the first time since the back end incident. soo he has had 2 months of no riding. he was only turned out 2 times during that time too. he was being a brat about the bit (He HATES snaffle bits. he tolerated a D-ring but i dont have one so he can deal). He felt forward today. i tried to push him into the bit but it kinda fell apart so i just settled for him trying to be soft and NOT a massive brat lol! honestly one of our better rides.

*the vit is apparently going to take 1 hour to upload for a 7 min vid... Soo i will post the vid separate when it eventually goes through*


----------



## KigerQueen




----------



## KigerQueen

ok HERE it is!


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo i may be moveing barns... AGAIN. the feeding issues and wet stall issues are comeing to a head. it went from 960 a month to 1050+ a month just to keep my horses housed AND fed. im spending over 100 extra a month for food plus i apparently have to pay another boarder to feed my food (but he dose a good job so no complaints there). AND i apparently now need to take proper care of my own stalls. sooo what am i paying for? it is a full care barn, not a "i will sometimes do some things but you should be here doing normal care every day anyway" set up. Sooo i found a place i pass EVERY day and have for at least 6 years. not far from my house (3 or 4 miles?) and it is self care and 100 per month. here is the kicker. im not getting stalls. im getting pens that are bigger than most round pens. soo like a small arena. and im getting 4 of them. each horse will have their own! now this means i will only have a small place to ride and there are NO trails. BUT it would be better for my horses because they have space and wont be confined to stalls. i will see them 2 times a day with self care board too so feeding issues will be dealt with. the pens are tilled so no cleaning is needed (or can be done because there is no dumpster).

What do you guys all think? here is a aerial pic of the place. the stars are the pens mine will get.


----------



## evilamc

Sounds like a win win!


----------



## whisperbaby22

I like it. Especially if you can open up adjoining pens for riding.


----------



## KigerQueen

well there is one gate per pen i believe so i may be stuck to one pen for riding. but i can let them all play together. now here is issue #2. my current BO may flip her stuff without a propor 30 notice. but the lady needs the place filled in Dec and cant wait untill Jan. SOOO this may be an ugly week for me. i dont want to leave on bad terms but i dont want to miss out on this. i also do not have a trailer and we cant just ride them over like we did the other place. so im going to have to ask some friends. i need to figure out tack room as well since there is no tack space. i can "build" one in the stall i get to store feed in possibly with 4x8s (attached to the stall). i would need to talk to the other lady again. AND of course the fiance cant be helpfull. i ask if we should move them and he says yes but like in an annoyed irritated way like he dose not want to -_-'. HATE mixed signals.

wish me luck lol. will also be spending my day removing excess bar from my arabs feet.


----------



## KigerQueen

soo after MUCH drama on current BO's part we have life figured out. she will take $200 off our board and i can use it to hold the new pens untill Jan. so BO gets her 30 days. not like she is hurting for cash. she MAKES 97k a year AFTER expenses. AND her husband is an engineer sooo...

anyway this helps me crack down on my finances. no more tank and a half a WEEK to see horses. i have found if i ONLY go to work and back i get 2 WEEKS in a tank. AND the new place is on the way to and from BOTH jobs soo i can cut down on gas ALOT! can cut down on ALOT and actually get ahead in life.


----------



## KigerQueen

I LOVE facebook sometimes. joined ABC- Natural hooves and got some of the BEST input on Negras x-rays! they where able to point out something that i did not even know POSSIBLE! apparently she has her bars pushed up INTO her hooves! so i can trim them to look propor all day but they are still too far up INSIDE causing pain! so im takeing ALL the bar out and it will keep dropping untill the bars are the right length. they also said i need to work her and rehab her. Sooo i trimmed her and took out as much bar is a could and wow the difrence. 

next was working on the rehab. i asked my dressage trainer to help me work her in side reins. boy even with the reins long she had a fit and tried to rear or run backwards. But V is amazing and just calmly got forward momentom from her and was able after 15 min to get her to WALK calmly. handed her off to me and we just kept her at a walk to teach her what it was about and to keep her head level with her withers instead of in the air. WOW she was moving better. Im positive some people where trying to explain to me about the bars but i was not seeing it. luckily someone on FB was able to brake it down for me and show me with my x-ray what they where talking about. FINALY lol! im happy and who knows. i may be able to ride her some day.

right after her trimm





after working in side reins





now with the pics there is still quite a bit of bar but im going to go after it some more tomorrow. but im going to soak her feet first to make my life easier lol!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow that is cool, hope this works.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i got vid of me working Negra. the side reins are loose because we are still getting her used to them. im hoping if i make it out today i can shorten them by about 1 to 2 inches and work her for 2 more days then shorten again. trying to bring her head down. not so much in a frame but down so she uses her body better instead of hallowing her back out ALL THE TIME!


----------



## KigerQueen

OH IM SOOO MAD! Rocket was SUPER BAD today! brat decided to be barn sour after walking HALFWAY ACROSS A DIRT LOT! we where like 1 semi length from the barn!!! He tried to bolt, he jigged he danced, he had his head to his chest and was tossing it everywhere, he hoped and he sidepassed. he basicaly looked like a barrel horse about to run a pattern but was being held back! UGH! THAT took all my energy to stay on him and not kill him! AND TO MAKE IT EVEN BETTER one lady was in the front roundpen flailing her whip everywhere. THAT was makeing rocket WORST! SO i holler for her to stop for a min untill i can contain said explotion and she dose not have her hearing aids in! so she says this while my horse is freaking out like an idiot and continues to flail her whip about.... i eventualy rode it out enough that he qhit his stupidity. THEN he got worked! If he is going to act like a half broke 2 year old i will treat him like one! so i ran his butt in the round pen! THEN i tied him up with the saddle for about 30 min to think about it.








on a better note i worked negra again. i was able to trim a bit more bar out though not much. she is ALOT better now though in her movement. so today is the day i shortened the reins and worked her. she was fine with it. we still need to work on her off side more because she keeps forcing me into smaller circles and i just cent keep her out far enough. but i got a short vid of her. hard to though since im also working her.


----------



## KigerQueen

been a while since i have updated. And alot has happened. 
1. is negra is doing AMAZING! each day she gets stronger and she looks less and lass lame according to my trainer (who has been training dressage horses and track horses for the bast 50 odd years). I tried Ice Tight Mud on her last night and she was a different horse come this afternoon! she was running and bucking and rearing! soo i say it worked well lol!

Now here comes part two... Negra is a massive pain in the **** and is SOOOO lucky she is alive right now. first off she decided to crawl almost under her stall JUST to eat odies tail... i wanted to KILL HER when i saw it! but his tail grows quick so after harrasing the ranch hands for almost 2 weeks they FINALLY put up boards and painted them in no chew. issue is there was a 1ft cap between the boards in the center... sooo Negra AND Odie destroyed them within 4 hours. saw them last night.

GUESS WHAT ELSE I SAW! That's right a new BEAUTIFUL horse next to Negra... With NO FENCING BETWEEN THEM! so after talking to the ranch had he said he would get the fencing up that evening. he later told me he came out and said they would be alright untill the next day... they where not alright untill the next day. Well ok they where but not between breakfast and 2pm.

I got to the barn and i looked right through Notty's stall from my car at the new horse... who had a HUGE chunk missing out of his tail... THAT was a mess and required a bit of damage control. this lady JUST bough this horse... a beautiful Friesian QH cross... I had it and told the BO i'm using some of her scrap fencing and I will put it up myself before my mare has half the barn wanting her dead. Luckily the owner was awesome and just shrugged it off. Now Negra lives in ft nox. IF she still manages to chew though the fencing i am getting 4x8s and putting them up with metal lining the edges so she cant chew the boards.

In other news i rode odie for the first time in a month. he was surprisingly well behaved. for him anyway lol! he kept trying to take off at a trot and was throwing his head up. i ride in a mid port curb and i ended up riding him with both hands at one point. i know its NOT a two handed but but it is the ONLY bit he can comprehend contact on and he actually will start to collect like that. and knock off his crap. once he figured out how to NOT be a giraffe and to not take off i gave him loose rein one handed and we did a nice show jog around the arena for a few min. i worked him good last night in the round pen and today before the ride in the round pen. i used the mud on his front legs last night and he was feeling GOOD today. i might be on to something here lol!

the feeding issue is over two. one of the ranch hands is feeding my horses at no charge (i will get him beer here and there though) and instead of 2 80lb bags of pellets and a 50lb bag of mare and foal lasting 9 days (like it was with the guy i was PAYING) it lasted 4 weeks (need more tomorrow). and my horses look AMAZING! Rocket is 33 now and has a hay belly. no top line but now that he HAS weight i can start working him on the ground to try and help with that. maybe in side reins to get him to stretch down.


now here are the pics. 
First pics are negra with the Mud on (she looks nice as a sabino lol)
Next is what she did to odie
last in what she did to moose and me putting the fence up (i have pics because i was sending them to the BO while i was doing it)
Bonus is Negras Mug shot.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow, lucky the owner is not mad - that's a pretty good chunk of tail gone.


----------



## KigerQueen

oh yeah! She is a super nice lady so i feel bad my horse has to be a jerk. this is why i cant have nice things...


----------



## KigerQueen

had a lesson last week. We worked on walk trot transitions and ground poles. **** odie and ground poles... i was riding the ministry of funny walks. seriously i almost could not stay on because he forgot how to horse for a good 15 seconds. get got better though. his lameness somewhat reared its head but my trainer said as long as i did NOT let him drop and fall into turns he got better and was more sound comeing out of the ride than going into it.

Then came the canter to trot transitions.. THAT was a mess. as she said he actually IS VERY green. He just kind of suddenly trots fast then falls into the circle and loses balance. or he just bolts and im trying not to fall of AND slow him down or stop him... yeah is was ugly. she was gong to make us do it untill we got it but i was starting to get a panic attack and asked if we could revisit the canter another day. so tuesday's lesson will be in the round pen. i would prefer that myself. i dont have to worry about him running around the roping arena at full speed. the round pen will help me keep him in a circle a bit better too. and my trainer can stop a runaway better in the round pen too.

Also my trainer is selling her dressage horse. she just want one horse not two. she has a full sibling who is only 3 or 4 now. if anyone is interested.
https://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/20949...2007-chestnut-hanoverian-gelding-arizona.html

also Odie and Negra decided to remove the cheap fencing between them... so i had to put up betterstuff since the ranch hands pretend they dont see chunks of fencing everywhere. all i had was bits of the old fencing and a shoe puller to cut the fencing. my hands still hurt...


----------



## RedDunPaint

Haha that situation sounds very familiar to me. My mare used to be a nightmare about running off and losing her balance. I am happy to say that those troubles no longer bother us and I don't miss them a year later. She can still slip into her old habits if I let her, but now that she does so well I appreciate it all the more since I know where she came from. 

Sounds like you're doing a great job with Odie. He is gorgeous! That last video of him is adorable.


----------



## KigerQueen

So my trainer and i are tired of odie and his NEED to fight the bit or just flat out evade it. so i made a flash out of an old chin strap ****! worked VERY well too! as soon as he realized he could not gape and evade he just gave to the bit and for the most part stopped fighting it! so we worked on vertical flextion. he did over flex at times but i only asked for him to give and keep his poll lower than a giraff would lol! he did get VERY soft too so he was paying atention for once. we worked in the round pen and focused on walk trot transitions, giveing to the bit and spiraling in and out to help with his bending. Was QUITE pleased with him!

BUT then came time to trimm his feet because they NEEDED to be done... I dont know WHAT his issue is but i think some people at the barn think i beat my horse now... Seriously he WILL NOT give my his farking foot unless its right under him! i know i can pull that foot to the side a bit but he will fight you. Fine what ever it can be more under you on the stand. WELL then he would lean down on the leg untill there was NO ROOM to use the nippers because suddenly i went from 12 inch of hoof to belly distance to about 5 inches at best... i would poke him hard or wack him (not hard) with the rasp or the handle of the nippers to get him off me. it worked for all of 4 min each time... he then would dead leg it so suddenly his leg will start to fall off the stand and im trying to hold it but he is slowly trying to take it from me. then he would just step sideways... Yeah a 30min trim turned in to an hour trim because of him. and i had some words for him by the end of it because my back was killing me, my arm was cut up from his sharp hooves and his silliness and i had woped him a few times for most of the above or just trying to walk over me. this has started in the past year or so and idk WHAT his issue is but i'm about to build me some stocks. i will trimm him like a draft horse if he dose not knock his crap off...

BUT in the end he stopped fighting me for his hind feet and they look really nice. his fronts could be better but that's his issue at this point. i will try to fix them tomorrow but they are fine as they are.

i have a lesson tomorrow and im SUPER excited! i will try and record it too!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Nice flash, properly attached, too!


----------



## KigerQueen

our lesson today was decent. we where slowly getting more softness and less falling in. it was not the purdiest of rides but was good. we finished the ride in a different arena and did some yielding as a cool down and to help his frustration.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Something looks very off in his right hind. Can't tell if it is the hock or higher up though.


----------



## KigerQueen

he is slightly off. he comes out of a ride more sound after. i need to get the chiro out. it stems from when he tweaked his back and fell a few months back.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes it's best to get a professional opinion, but usually it's a good idea to keep them moving. Didn't watch the video, but if he comes out sounder after being ridden, that's all to the good.


----------



## AnitaAnne

KigerQueen said:


> he is slightly off. he comes out of a ride more sound after. i need to get the chiro out. it stems from when he tweaked his back and fell a few months back.


It looks VERY off to me even in a distant video. His head tossing is from pain being forced to go on 20 meter circles (I'm guessing 20m...sure hope it is not smaller than that!). 

Martingale is not the answer to a pain response. 

Making him go over poles is what really set him off, and I can't blame the horse for that! You are forcing him to flex that leg and it hurts badly. He is saying No! Don't make me do that, it HURTS! 

This horse should not be made to work in small circles at all. 

I would use heat on his back and his right hock before riding to loosen and relax his muscles that must be tighter than a drum. Look at the way he is holding his tail!

All riding should be done at his pace and use the full length of the arena, or at least half. Personally I wouldn't be riding him at all until cleared by the vet and I certainly wouldn't be trying to ride him Dressage. He needs long and slow work, not forced to engage his hind legs. 

I am truly horrified that an instructor would be encouraging you to ride this poor horse this way and then to suggest you _Force him_ to accept the pain by using a martingale!! OMG 

I spent years successfully riding and showing Dressage, so these comments are in no way to be construed as being "anti-dressage".


----------



## Golden Horse

KigerQueen said:


> we are not looking at frame. more of lets not flig your head like an idiot. now he has been ridden quite a bit i just have not asked much from him. he can and has worked for over 15 min. he is just a but add and has nor been seriously asked to do much in the bast few years. he used to drive cattle on a ranch and go for LONG trail rides and run barrels on the weekend. then life happened and he did nothing for years so its like starting over. and i dont even watch all the vid. the head issue starts at the END of the vid.


Bringing this off of Tihannahs journal.....I skipped through the video, and came across this..






Apart from questioning if he is sound, I call the head flipping here 100% down to how you ride him. I'm guessing he is NOT a butt, he is telling you that something does not suit him and you are not listening. There are horses that are just being stubborn, of course there are, but more often it is down to us, and how we ride.....which is why Fergie rides like a different horse this year, because I have improved my riding, a lot.


----------



## Tihannah

I watched the last 10-12 minutes of your ride and I will tell you 2 glaring things that I see.

He's quieter on left lead than right lead. When you change directions from left to right, his head instantly shoots up and he tosses. That means he's off somewhere on that side and it's difficult for him. At the same time, when he tosses his head, you appear to be gripping in his mouth. The reins get tighter and you both get tense, making it even harder. On right lead, for whatever reason, he doesn't seem to be able to bend to the inside and leans instead to compensate while you fight with his head and mouth. His head is not the problem. It's his body and something is outta whack there. If he sat in a stall for years and hasn't been regularly worked, he needs to be brought back gradually, with regular treatment to address his tight and tense muscles. I do monthly chiro work with Forrest, along with stretches of his neck, hips, and back before every ride. Imagine being a couch potato for 10 years and then someone shows up and says, "Hey, get off your butt and give me 45 minutes of pilates!" Essentially, it's what we're asking them to do and it's not easy.

The other glaring thing I notice is that he instantly relaxes the minute you drop the reins. This is why I don't think he needs a martingale. With Forrest, it doesn't matter if you have a long rein or short rein. As long as your touching the reins, he will go up. This horse appears to be bracing against your hands. When I video myself, I watch it over and over again to see what I'm doing. Is my seat crooked, are my hands steady, are my legs long, am I centered in the saddle. Everything we do affects the horse's way of going. Everything. And most times, when we ride, we are missing the mistakes we make. Dressage is HARD. You have to not only train yourself, but train your horse as well. This horse is telling you something. Watch the video again. REALLY watch it, and you will hear him...

Editing to add:
With this horse, my trainer would tell you to work him on a longer rein. Allow him to stretch down and work over his back. Give him time to build the muscle and strength he needs to carry himself normally, and as he gets stronger, you can gradually shorten and lift him up.


----------



## KigerQueen

im not going to say i have the best seat. but he dose this with ANY contact with any rider. as stated he is still learning and the martingale is to prevent him from flipping his nose vertical. As for soundness he spent 5 years mostly in a stall and not ridden AT ALL and very little turn out because of where we boarded (40 horses, 1 tiny arena). Since we moved him he is getting ALOT more work and is doing ALOT better. this was only his second lesson in about a year. Remember he is GREEN and some days it shows more than others. if you watch the first 5 min of the vid you will see he is soft and willing most of the ride.

he prefers western with no contact on the bit. it is how he was originally trained so the concept of contact is still new. work is still new. i only get to ride maybe once or two times a week so he gets to lounge around most of the time. and we are still working with him and the martingale is supposed to be VERY temporary. its just to let him know throwing his head up is NOT the answer and that its easier to GIVE to the bit. im not asking for him to tuck his head hard. im asking for his poll to be lower that a saddlebreds. he has a tantrum and we move past it then he has another. he is 11 going on 2 i swear. 

as you can see he prefers western lol! 





this pic was his MOST of the ride. my hands are quiet. im normally guilty of not being firm enough and not takeing enough rein.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I watched the entire video. He was never soft and giving, he was lame but he was trying to do as you ask and compensating as best he could.

The right side is worse just as @Tihannah stated, because to the right he has to bear more weight on the inside hind on those 20m circles. The inside hind has to step deeper and flex more. This is why I would strongly suggest you stop riding him on 20m circles. 

The left he doesn't fuss as much, because he can bear more weight on his left hind. Still hurts him though. 

More practice is not going to improve this and you may be hurting his back more by riding.

Would suggest you get the vet out and get some x-rays of that back and his hocks. Make sure it is an experienced lameness vet. Also ask what riding (if any) he should be doing.


----------



## KigerQueen

Tihannah said:


> I watched the last 10-12 minutes of your ride and I will tell you 2 glaring things that I see.
> 
> He's quieter on left lead than right lead. When you change directions from left to right, his head instantly shoots up and he tosses. That means he's off somewhere on that side and it's difficult for him. At the same time, when he tosses his head, you appear to be gripping in his mouth. The reins get tighter and you both get tense, making it even harder. On right lead, for whatever reason, he doesn't seem to be able to bend to the inside and leans instead to compensate while you fight with his head and mouth. His head is not the problem. It's his body and something is outta whack there. If he sat in a stall for years and hasn't been regularly worked, he needs to be brought back gradually, with regular treatment to address his tight and tense muscles. I do monthly chiro work with Forrest, along with stretches of his neck, hips, and back before every ride. Imagine being a couch potato for 10 years and then someone shows up and says, "Hey, get off your butt and give me 45 minutes of pilates!" Essentially, it's what we're asking them to do and it's not easy.
> 
> The other glaring thing I notice is that he instantly relaxes the minute you drop the reins. This is why I don't think he needs a martingale. With Forrest, it doesn't matter if you have a long rein or short rein. As long as your touching the reins, he will go up. This horse appears to be bracing against your hands. When I video myself, I watch it over and over again to see what I'm doing. Is my seat crooked, are my hands steady, are my legs long, am I centered in the saddle. Everything we do affects the horse's way of going. Everything. And most times, when we ride, we are missing the mistakes we make. Dressage is HARD. You have to not only train yourself, but train your horse as well. This horse is telling you something. Watch the video again. REALLY watch it, and you will hear him...
> 
> Editing to add:
> With this horse, my trainer would tell you to work him on a longer rein. Allow him to stretch down and work over his back. Give him time to build the muscle and strength he needs to carry himself normally, and as he gets stronger, you can gradually shorten and lift him up.


i can agree with that. he has been in work for 2-3 years now but light work so i would not say he is THAT bad off. i do daily lunging with him and am starting to lunge him in side reins to help a bit. i know he is out of wack but the nearest chiro is a hour and 30 min trailer ride away and $20 office visit and $130 adjustment that is NOT including the gas. in the state of arizona ONLY license VETS can be chiros. so that raises the price a bit. i CANT pay the callout fee for a vet to travel THAT far. (assuming she even would). but my hauling truck is down so it will be a bit before i can do that. im trying but last time i called a "chiro" i got two girls in their early 20s with a certificate in equine MESSAGE for $70... i mean Negra liked it but NOT what i was looking for. 

lameness is a issue out here. 80% of the horses at the barn are lame and are ridden and worked anyway. you start to get dull to seeing it. and the vets are no help but they will gladly charge you 2 months rent for a non answer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Go back to riding him western, if the vet clears him for riding at all. 

He doesn't need to be told he can't raise his head with a martingale because his head is not the problem. Your hands are not the problem either. 

He is trying to tell you it HURTS. He is not being disobedient because he is green. We all can see this. Watch the right hind, compare it to the left. Look at the tail position. Notice the big difference right and left. Notice how he throws up his head when you try to trot the poles and flatly refuses to go forward when he thinks you are going to do it again. 

Do not ride him Dressage trying to get him to engage the back end. If you must get on this poor horse, then at least put that big western saddle back on him, stay out of his mouth so he can use his head and neck to balance, and ride him long and slow just like was posted in the video "I broke Odie" 

You are causing him great pain and if you proceed with using a martingale he will most likely be WORSE and buck (further hurting his back) or FALL possibly hurting both of you. 

Please get this poor horse some medical care.


----------



## Tihannah

Here is a video with much of the same stretching exercises I do with Forrest. This helps A LOT. Gets them loosened up before you ride. My chiropractor recommends them as well. The more you do them, the better they get.


----------



## KigerQueen

im still trying to find a good lameness vet. last vet i had i spent nearly 3 grand and here i am 3-4 years later with negra still lame and no vet answer. same with him. i had a 3 legged lame horse and i had 2 vets tell me to bute her and ride... arizona vets are kinda crap. im hoping the vet chiro is better. now i dont know how he hurt his back end. there are days he gets better with riding and days where he dose not. he seams fine when being lunged and stall rest is not helping either. x rays will have to wait as i dont have $700 for that. I mean i have the emergency vet fund but i dont want to mess with that. that is strictly for if i have to have chaparral out at 2am kind of issue. and they wont even look in your horses direction without a $400 deposit.

dose he look better in this vid? this was back before he had the weird lameness episode. note this is our workout routine for the most part. 5 min trot one direction, 2 min lope, switch directions. 2 min lope, 5 min trot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

KigerQueen said:


> lameness is a issue out here. 80% of the horses at the barn are lame and are ridden and worked anyway. you start to get dull to seeing it. and the vets are no help but they will gladly charge you 2 months rent for a non answer.


This is the worse thing I have read in a very long time. 80% of the horses are lame and are being worked anyway? :evil:


----------



## KigerQueen

and i get it i will hold off on the martingale. as said trying to find a good vet here in the valley is nearly impossible. my trainer has had on and off lameness with her filly and tried different vets and none have a clue. one said navicular (his go to answer) and said nerve her... nerve a 3 year old filly... yeah. he has tried to get me to nerve my arab too. i have spent WAY more money than i probably should doing the "right thing" and getting the vet out. i may have gotten more help out of a snake oil salesman...

a good example is a friend of mine. her horse came up lame in the hind end like odie. she spent over a 1k in vet bills. 1 month stall rest then hand walking them start riding again. 4 months later he was not much better. she had x rays done and nothing. SHE had an entire BONE SCAN of his ENTIRE back end! that was 3k!!! and STILL nothing. she continued to ride him on his good days and tried several other vets and treatments. it took over a year for them to find the DDFT tare in his rear foot. so they nerved him and said ride him after a couple weeks of stall rest (another 3k surgery). and he was fine for a few months. now he is lame AGAIN and cat be ridden... he is a 14 year old horse... I WISH i had that type of income to do all the things she did. issue was it took too long to find something and their fix still left the horse crippled.


----------



## KigerQueen

yes to some degree. not like 3 legged lame but not quite right and the vets just say bute them and ride them. most are trail horses owned by people who see them once a week of maybe 2 times a month. Welcome to Arizona its a crappy backwater. I am hoping to move to kentucky with family. my horses can ACTUALLY be turned out for more than an hour or two at a time and on actual gras


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have to go to bed. Need to get up in 5 hour for work. Try the exercises and will be thinking of other things to assist. :frown_color:


----------



## Tihannah

KigerQueen said:


> im still trying to find a good lameness vet. last vet i had i spent nearly 3 grand and here i am 3-4 years later with negra still lame and no vet answer. same with him. i had a 3 legged lame horse and i had 2 vets tell me to bute her and ride... arizona vets are kinda crap. im hoping the vet chiro is better. now i dont know how he hurt his back end. there are days he gets better with riding and days where he dose not. he seams fine when being lunged and stall rest is not helping either. x rays will have to wait as i dont have $700 for that. I mean i have the emergency vet fund but i dont want to mess with that. that is strictly for if i have to have chaparral out at 2am kind of issue. and they wont even look in your horses direction without a $400 deposit.
> 
> dose he look better in this vid? this was back before he had the weird lameness episode. note this is our workout routine for the most part. 5 min trot one direction, 2 min lope, switch directions. 2 min lope, 5 min trot.


I can't pinpoint it, but something still looks off in his hind. He looks almost short-strided or like he doesn't have full range of motion in his hind. Often, when you bring a horse back into work, these issues become more obvious because the problem area is being agitated. He looks like a sweet horse and that he's really trying for you. He's still young and could become really nice, but he's not gonna get there unless you can figure out what the problem is.


----------



## KigerQueen

im trying its just frustrating. i do everything people tell me and get the vet out just to find out that they take my money and dont deliver results at all. i know they are not miracle workers but the price hikes are killing people (and horses literally) and they dont find the issues they just say well he is off here (well no crap). And x-rays did not show anything (again duh). soo i recommend a bone scan or an MRI and both cost upwards of 2-5k... yeah for a $800 horse who is not the next olympic star. i dont generally put a price on my animals but everything within reason.
i did not realize his back end was that off as i cant see it. like i can see something is not right but i cant pinpoint where. he is more prone to front end lameness but that has since vanished and replaced with this. as i said most horses out here are off in some form or another (or we get people out who work the CRAP out of their horses once a month or every other month then let them sit in their stall the rest of the time). i will see what i can do. i already am trying to plan a chiro visit but need to get 6 new tires on the truck, trailer needs new tires, truck needs emissions done and new tranny lines. THEN i can start saving for the actual chiro visit. i MAY get more people in on it and they may wave the call out fee but it will wtill take me a bit to recover from my hours being cut at work and being down to one job instead of two.


----------



## Tazzie

I did finally take a minute to watch the video. He is very much off on that right hind. I literally agree with everything AnitaAnne and Tihannah have said. I'm glad you are going to hold off on the martingale. I think it's the absolute wrong move for this horse. You'll either entirely shut him down, or you will cause him to flip since he'd have no where to go.

What the heck is going on out there that *80%* of horses are lame and working anyway?? We literally live in the hills of Kentucky. The pasture the horses are in have a VERY steep hill they climb multiple times a day to their water. Aside from my dingbat mare needing chiro adjustments, no one has EVER been lame from just existing out there. It makes me want to puke knowing horses are worked when lame. There is muscle stiffness that does need work to loosen, but then there is real lameness that ultimately needs rest and diagnostic work. We are fortunate that our chiro is so close. But when he retires, I'll be hauling my horse(s) well over an hour as well for a new one. If my vets can figure things out, I know of incredible vets, two hours away. And I would haul there if needed.

Horses aren't cheap. Diagnostic work isn't cheap. But you have two lame horses and no answers. I'd be saving my pennies and finding them both a GOOD lameness vet. Even if that means you need to haul a distance to get them there.


----------



## PoptartShop

I wouldn't keep working a horse that is lame/off. It will not end well. He looks to be in pain, & working him will not solve anything. It will only make it worse. It is not his fault, he's green & trying his best, despite his lameness. Glad you are holding off on the martingale. Definitely wasn't going to help!

I was never allowed to ride a horse if it was lame/off. Once ANY sign of lameness was shown, it was a NO. You can't ride a lame horse.
I would look around for some other vets, since the one you use isn't really giving you an answer. You may have to travel (see if you can borrow someone's trailer if needed?) but it will be worth it. You need answers, & it's not fair to the horses!  I hope you can find a GOOD vet even if it requires some travel. 
Horses are definitely expensive. It can be tough when these things pop up.
But it'll become more expensive if he is worked & the issue is not resolved with his lameness.

I still can't believe horses out there are worked when lame. :O Boggles my mind! :sad: Like, even humans don't want to exercise if they have a bad leg or arm etc. Horses don't either...& shouldn't have to!


----------



## Tazzie

Ok, I'm moving a quote from @Tihannah 's journal over here since you were wanting to quit derailing her thread. Who is your trainer? Because this:



KigerQueen said:


> my trainer is an amazing trainer who dose not normalt believe in gadgets and is one of the top trainers in the state.


Does not match the description for this:



KigerQueen said:


> Also my trainer is selling her dressage horse. she just want one horse not two. she has a full sibling who is only 3 or 4 now. if anyone is interested.
> https://www.dreamhorse.com/ad/20949...2007-chestnut-hanoverian-gelding-arizona.html


That horse is in no way a Second Level horse any more than Tihannah's horse was. It's possible Forrest was at one point, but he's been so beaten up since there is no way of telling at this point. That gelding of your trainers is Training/First at most. There is no steadiness in the contact and the transitions are very rough.

Being in the Dressage world, I DO keep tabs of good trainers since I have friends everywhere. I'm very curious of what her name is (you can PM me this), and what credentials make her the top trainer in the area.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I didn't look at the videos, and won't comment on the lameness issues. But I will comment on keeping horses here in the southwest. It IS different. You must look at horse keeping in a different way. During the years I had to board, I made a lot of extra trips. I am not going to get on the owner's case here, because she is doing the best she can. 

Despite the difficulties, horse keeping here has many advantages, but only if you can keep your horse in your back yard. It took me a long time to be able to afford to do this, but when kigerqueen can eventually do this, she will see that it really can have positive benefits.


----------



## KigerQueen

people have told me to ride my arab and i refuse to ride her because i can see she is off. with odie its hard because on the ground he looks fine and under saddle he dose not FEEL off so unless someone says something i cant honestly tell. he had over a months stall rest then a month of turnout on and off after he had the almost fall incident. i plan on trailering to a better vet. it cant barrow a trailer as its my TRUCK that is down, not my gooseneck. and not many people want to take several hours out of their day to trailer your horse to BFE. now as said i MAY get the vet to come to the barn if enough people want the chiro adjustments from someone LEGALLY aloud to do so. The local vets thing a horse who is as lame as him is fine for just trail riding or for the weekend warrior and say they are fine. unless you are at a expensive show barn they let lame slide. Durango is the vet clinic i hope to use and they host educational LAMENESS seminars and seam to know what the heck is going on with a horse. 

the only better vets are a state away and that will COST ALOT of money i wont have for a while! more so if i keep wracking up medical bills or my car and truck keep trying to fall apart. its an uphill battle im not necessarily winning. im going to urgent care today for yet another issue but i luckily have insurance this time (i did last time but they refused to cover my bills) that will cover it. infections moveing up into your kidneys is not fun. 

on a side note can a vet safely adjust a horse mildly sedated? i dont know WHAT the people at the horrible barn did to odie but when a stranger tries to even touch him he flys off the deep end. last time he slammed my fiance AND the vet into the wall and tried to jump the fence. they had to snub him to a support beam and satate him to even take his blood. happened again and the next visit and the vet had to sedate him just to stay within 4 feet of him...


----------



## KigerQueen

righ here is when i realized my vets in the area where craptastic. i called the vet for both odie and negra when negra was this lame




and odie was having debilitating headshakers





he told me my arab had dsld (after palpating 2 legs) and told me to bute her and ride her.

with odie he charged me an dental exam (an expensive one too) just to stick his hand in his mouth to see if a fox tail or something was stuck causing it. he charged us for a antibiotic ointment he put in his ears and said to ride him he may always head shake like that. he is a well meaning vet but this was the last time i used him. he charged me a FULL lameness exam to pick up and palpate two legs while my mare was TIED TO THE HITCHING POST. you can see what im dealing with...


----------



## KigerQueen

between work gas and feeling depressed i have not gone to the barn. im thinking of just giving up riding at this point. no matter what i do all my horses are apparently lame. and the vets out here dont seam to care of know what to do. most people out here shoe their horses every 8-9 weeks. their feet make me cringe. they come out once or twice a month and run the crap out of their horses. no one knows what a warm up is and hardly anyone cools down. horses spend their entire lives in stalls and yet people ride them and the seam fine. people can even show them and they place. i just dont get it. i take care of my horses. i dont run them into the ground. i trim them no later than 7 weeks if im not feeling well at 4 or 6 week mark. they get out more than once or twice a month. they actually interact with other horses. i dont hop on them and run them up and down the mountains by the barn when they are not in shape. i try and get the vet out when my horses are off instead of makeing them "work though it" and here i am with 3 lame horses who i should not ride and one horse who i cant ride because she is nuts. 

maybe when i move to Kentucky in a couple of years (if things actually work out for once) maybe things will get better. maybe its just the horses from here or the fact they are born in stalls, live in stalls and die in stalls has created crippled horses...


----------



## Dragoon

Forgive me if you've already explained the answer, but I'm really missing something...
Why are the horses in stalls?
I look at your pics and don't see any snow, ice or extreme mud which are the only reasons we stall up here in Canada. And even during mud season, most are out 24\7 and only in once in a while for their feet to dry out. ??? Do you have predators?

I'm so sorry your horses are having lameness problems. Don't give up on horses, they have so much to offer. Perhaps four is overwhelming, especially financially...having less may give more pros than cons. Keep your chin up, and don't make any decisions in the heat of frustration.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I don't think you have read this journal. There is no pasture here in the south west for boarders. Boarding here is extremely difficult for those who really care about their horses. And if it is in an area that owners don't care, vet care will be poor also. A good vet will go to where those who care will pay for their services. I finally was able to buy a house that I could keep my horse in my back yard, and that is easily workable, but the situation here will not improve until KigerQueen is able to do that, or move to another part of the country.


----------



## carshon

@KigerQueen you hit the nail on the head in your post. My family takes extremely good care of our horses - BUT we seem to be the ones that have lameness issues, a sick or hurt horse and people just up the rode from us don't do anything with their horses but throw out some bad hay. It just seems unfair

With that being said - I would add this perspective. Those other horses may not be fine - they may be lame or sick and since you cannot see them up close or ride them you really don't know. You have put yourself out on a forum where many eyes can see many different things. And everyone has an opinion. And we all live in different parts of the country, different horse keeping situations. So those that say "where I live" or "what I do" are just opinions. Situations with work or boarding availability are different for everyone.

I see you are a kind and loving owner trying to do the best for your horses. Keep up the good work. And I hope you get to move to KY and things will get better.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, I was going to put that in my comment, but try to keep my thoughts compact. Where I live I see horses kept in small spaces, tossed alfalfa twice a day on the ground. But most of the people around here ride quite a bit, you see horses everywhere on the streets on their way down to the trails.


----------



## Golden Horse

OK, I don't follow your journal closely, and don't know your horses, but am I remembering right that at least two of your horses are older? The older we and they get, the more issues we have, its to be expected.

I don't know how you manage having 4 at livery..I struggle to keep just one.


----------



## KigerQueen

3 are older but my arab has been lame since 18. and it was not a gradual issue. it was i went out one morning and my horse could not walk and i have been doing the same song and dance for the 4-5 years with her and her lameness. Rocket is 33 and besides giving himself a stone bruise or having an off day he is my sound horse. and notty is 28 but she spent the first 25 years of her life as a speed event horse so anything but full speed is not a gear she has... yeah im good.

odie has lameness issues but he is only 11 and its been on and off since 9

And yes here it is stall board or nothing. if someone lives on one side of the state it makes NO sence to board on the other side (or a state away)

for perspective 
chino valley is 101 miles ONE WAY from my house. i think there are 2 pasture boarding places there.

camp verde has some but its not only 84 miles away but most of the pasture places are 10-5 acres of land with like 15-20 horses on it sooo not really healthy pasture.

show low is 190 miles from me and there is some boarding there but its $300 per horse. let me remind you this is 190 miles ONEWAY (that is aprox 305.775km for our metric friends)

This is as close to pasture as ANY of my horses have ever seen in their lives
this is a place i used to board at. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/d/horse-boarding/6483466815.html

And now comes the other issue with horses kept like this. they cant always play nice with each other. Notty has been knows to run horses though fences or over fences. she has chased about 5 different horses through the arena fencing or over it in her life. there are 3 horses we have found she wont try to actively kill. Negra and rocket and most of the time Odie. when she was younger she crashed him into the fence chasing him. Odie tries to randomly kill most mares as they walk by his stall. he gets along with my mares mostly but i dont trust him. he is pushy and will bully most horses. he RARELY gets turned out with other horses because he is a jerk. as long as a horse stays out of her bubble negra wont cause a vet bill. she has in the past and no it was not my horse she beat the crap out of. The only socially capable horse we have is rocket and i wont turn him out with strange horses because i dont trust them not to hurt the old guy. and 10 horses on 5 acres dose not sound like a fun idea.

Im hoping kentucky works out too. my horses will actually get to be horses. with how jobs are out here even with out horses i cant afford an apartment. my father in law pitches in for board since one is technically his. i trim all 4 myself. i try and turn them out, I foot the vet bills. i give shots myself. i worm myself. all i need to learn to do is float their teeth and i will be set.


i did spend several hours at the barn today. odie was fantastic. He was running and bucking like there was not a thing wrong. he was not even weird on his off side so who knows. took rocket for a walk and he was quite hyped. so i put him out with odie so they could tire each other out.

i trimmed negra and she looked as sound as i have seen her. as sound as she was when i got her anyway. ranch hand (who is maybe 130lbs sopping wet) offered to hop on her and see how she did. i figured why not. she runs and plays like a normal horse. vets cant figure out what it is and it has been about 5 years of no riding and basically stall rest. she was QUITE hot and a bit sour. she only looked off when he put her in a circle. once he let her run a lap or two around the arena she calmed down a smidge. she seamed no worst than she has the past couple of years. she looked bright in her eyes and just wanted to work (just in high gears because she is an arab and it has been about 5 years since she was ridden). the true test is to see if she is lame tomorrow. how this all started was she was sound the day ridden and lame the NEXT day. if she is more gimpy well guess she will sit and rot longer.

I wont post the vid because she was being a brat wanting to run (and apparently jump the jumps in the arena but he figured it out fast and stopped her). 

I know i will get some flack for the above but i have spent over 3k in vet bills with NO ANSWERS. and each vet just said to bute her daily and ride her anyway. still wont ride as i dont feel up to it and if odie is hurting that bad i dont see a point in fighting him. vet chiro is out for now as half the people at the barn dont think chiros even work or would rather use the illegal non vet ones. so no chiro clinic. 

I MIGHT be able to trailer them to the vet clinic but i wont hold my breath on that.

i also learnt my mare still refuses to lay down to sleep. she has been this way for years. the ranch hand dose a midnight horse check and EVERY time he comes through negra as propped up against the stall sleeping. apparently some times she starts sliding down the stall wall and just moves a leg and zonks back out ****! i dont get why she dose that. she CAN lay down and roll. just not to sleep. spent enough nights in her stall to see her do that but its kinda funny hearing it from someone else. apparently she sleeps though everything. he will play loud music and have a bright light when he checks the horses. he wakes them up to do a head count of horses to check for colic and such. apparently my horse sleeps though it.


----------



## Tihannah

It's hard with horses because they can't talk and tell you when something is wrong. Issues going on are not always visible on the ground. When I got Forrest, I thought we were just dealing with a training issue - that he just hated the bit, because he had been ridden with harsh hands and strong bits. We thought we could fix him in a couple weeks. It's been 7 months now and we're still working through it.

Here's a video of Forrest lunging on the day he arrived. He moved beautifully. No one could see anything wrong physically, but when you got in the saddle, he fought you every stride. He wouldn't even walk like a normal horse. When I got the first chiro out, he said he had 8 ribs out, his pelvis was locked up, he was stiff in his right knee, and was locked in several spots in his neck and poll. Now imagine being THAT outta whack, and then someone climbs on your back and tries to make you bend and soften and round. The owners before me jumped him regularly in this condition. I'm not a wealthy woman, which is why I only have one horse, but I do what I can to try and address his issues. I would love to do a total body workup on him with x-rays and the whole 9, but I simply cannot afford it. But I am lucky that I have vets and chiros at my disposal that have worked with me to kind of do a process of elimination to pinpoint the issue.






I do have one suggestion for you that a vet recommended to me with Forrest. He's an hour away, and I'll be hauling him over there to see him to make sure we haven't missed anything. But he is recommending an under saddle lameness exam, and then he wants me to ride him on bute for 5 days. He says that if he gets better in those 5 days, then we know there's another underlying issue. If not, then it's a training thing, and we don't need to move forward with more exams.


----------



## KigerQueen

i might do that issue is i need something besides bute. half a dose causes a huge ulcer flair up in odie that takes weeks of ulcer treatments. i do plan on getting a chiro out but i have to wait. i dont have a working truck and my trailer is an hour away at a family members house with rotten tires. I might have a person who is willing to drive me but most people bail at the last min so we shall see. 

i dont doubt things being out is painful. my back has been out for years and is extremely painful.


----------



## KigerQueen

so this weekend was a bit traumatizing. we got a call that my sister in laws 23 year old mare was down and acting like her back legs did not work. we told them to call the vet and we headed out there. the vet ran a crap ton of tests and narrowed her issues down to two things. Her symptoms were: Attitude change over the last week or so of wanting to be left alone by everyone. She acted heavily drugged and staggered around like she was about to fall over. She had no idea where her feet where and nearly fell when they led her out of the pen and she was not eating but not colicing.

So the vet said she either had a brain tumor or rabies...

so they had to put her down and remove the head for testing. we had to stand there with our backs turned while they did that to keep my father in laws mustang calm. he was able to see it all happen and that was stressing. they could not move her far as she could not walk that far either. Then when the truck came to take her away i turned a bit too early and saw some things i never wanted to see...

i had just trimmed that horse and i have known that mare for years. she has bounced between the siblings of the family for the bast 23 years. his sister got her as a 7 month old. then his brother got her for about 15 years. my fiance borrowed her for about a year or two when he had to put his old horse down because of gut cancer. this was a sad end to an amazing mare. 

at least i managed to NOT ugly cry... and i am praying it was NOT Rabies. ALL 4 children would need to undergo rabies treatments. my fiance and i may need to as well since we where trimming her not long ago and i know i had cuts and i believe she did lick my hand at one point with cuts. i honestly cant remember. the mustang is now all by himself and is probably losing his mind. he doesn't do well alone and that was his friend of two years. apparently he has spent the past two days screaming for her... its a mess.

im going to post happy things later. as this is just to sad to share with happy things...


RIP Marvelous Whispering Echos AKA Whisper own daughter of Marvelous Intrigue who looked JUST like your sire. You were loved my many


----------



## KigerQueen

so for the better news. turned Negra and Odie out today. both ran around like idiots. Negra was NOT off after her last ride so im super excited about that! AND she seams to be more active and happe when turned out. i had to turn her out with odie because she was bucking and rearing and notty and rocket where not into that today lol!





After she was done i put her back out with rocket and notty to cool off and socialize. then i turned odie out and just worked on the tricks he knows. i have not asked him to lay down in about a year. he got it first try and liked being loved all over. next time he refused because he smelt treats in my pockets and was leaning back trying to crab then and grabbed my hand once... i can tell people have been feeding him treats again....

once he gave then up i got him to do it a couple more time with treats each time he laid down. he dose not care lol! he started takeing a nap at once point while i was loving on him.

He somewhat remembers pray. he dose not like to do it so i only asked him for it twice. im trying to teach him to bow but the treat between the legs thing dose not work. he just picks up one and reaches under it ****! he is a bit silly XD!

there was a farrier trimming in front of negras stall and he threw some bermuda in her stall. i had to remove it all as best i could because she CANT EAT HAY! i had to write it several times on her stall in sharpie so people get it. if she chokes because someone felt she needed extra food (she looks 7 months pregnant she dose not need extra). but other than that today was a better day.


----------



## whisperbaby22

So sorry for the loss of the horse.


----------



## carshon

Just a comment on your lame mare. Our Navicular mare does not lay down to sleep (or at least very rarely) and she used to be really pacey in her pen and run. This is because of the Navicular pain and she knows she is the weak one in the herd and laying down would be her death sentence. This is instinct at its best - this mare has lived here for many years and used to lay down as her navicular progressed she started the pacing and not laying down. We were told like you Bute her and ride her - which we did for awhile. We had wedge shoes and Previcoxx and in 2016 retired her completely. Last spring we decided to try Osphos and Ground Control horse shoes - and I have to say it was as close to a miracle as we could imagine. My daughters boyfriend rode her all summer at least once a week. She still cannot do circles but we trail ride so that is not necessary. The Osphos almost completely stopped her pacing and the shoes helped widen her contracted heels. We are doing Osphos every 6 months and will put the shoes on again in April when riding season starts.

We too spent a lot of money on x-rays and chiros when we were originally told it was a muscle issue and not navicular. It took hauling her a couple hours away to an equine only vet wit better x-rays to see the changes in her Navicular bone and the inflammation of her bursa.

Many of us owners spend a lot of money chasing down what could be wrong. You have done a good job.


----------



## KigerQueen

its not navicular. another vet agreed. she is one of at least 15 horses that i know of that this vet has said had navicular in the last 2 years. one horse he was trying to get the owner to nerve his feet. a different vet came out and discovered he just had thin soles and she needed th harden them up. My arab can cross over her front end unlike a navicular horse too and we did do ground controles with her for a while. she whent from a 4 to a 2 on the lameness scale within one day when i remove A LOT of bar. after removing alot of it and digging it out she stopped standing weird. I think she dose not lay down from past abuse and torment and it has now become a habit. she also was NOT lame after being ridden for the first time since this all happened! so she may be getting ridden more. i mean the running around with odie like that was the most running and least gimpy i have seen from her is YEARS.

my friend has a horse with the worst case of navicular the vet has ever seen. the horse was completely crippled and his navicular bone has now fused with the coffin bone. and he lays down alot. my friends paint has more navicular changed than my arab and he is sound. 

in the x rays you can SEE the space where there is no digital cushion. its just a large empty looking space where her frog should be. THAT is ingrown bar. its like and ingrown nail. so she permanently feels like she has stones in her feet and it hurts because it has all but destroyed any digital cushion she had. now im digging that bar out aggressively and she is getting sound each time i do more. i trimmed her. lunged her and the bar had come down even more so i could trim more in just 1 day. so i am just going to keep aggressively removing bar untill it stops growing or falling our at a fast rate and she stops feeling pain. Seams to be working so far.

i will get her to Dr loom but rocket and odie are first in line with odie at the front of rocket.


----------



## Golden Horse

KigerQueen said:


> in the x rays you can SEE the space where there is no digital cushion. its just a large empty looking space where her frog should be. THAT is ingrown bar. its like and ingrown nail. so she permanently feels like she has stones in her feet and it hurts because it has all but destroyed any digital cushion she had. now im digging that bar out aggressively and she is getting sound each time i do more. i trimmed her. lunged her and the bar had come down even more so i could trim more in just 1 day. so i am just going to keep aggressively removing bar untill it stops growing or falling our at a fast rate and she stops feeling pain. Seams to be working so far.
> .


Sounds very scary, I've never come across this before, @loosie is this common, should we be more aware?


----------



## KigerQueen

i had never herd of it before either. i spent an arm and a leg on vets. one was convinced it was navicular. 1 was convinced there was not a single thing wrong with her legs and it might be in her neck or she has neuropathy. another thought she could just be fakeing. waiting on the opinion of #4 soon as i have the money.

a friend told me to post her issues on a fb group and i did with xrays and hoof pics. and it seamed to have worked.

in the pic i posted you can still see there was quite a bit more bar i needed to remove and i need to get it back to where is ends halfway down the frog. but between me, my father in law and the ranch hand we could not get more out as her feet are made of iron. got ALOT more out this time . im not cutting untill i see pink or anything just untill it is where it is supposed to be and down a smidge. she is doing ALOT better but still is not 100% right. then again i dont know if she ever was to begin with.


----------



## updownrider

I am so sorry for the lose of the horse. 

I am trying to follow along. Are those xrays current? The dates have me confused. 

Nothing new, I am easily confused about many things


----------



## Golden Horse

updownrider said:


> Nothing new, I am easily confused about many things


Don't think that you are alone...


----------



## KigerQueen

they are the most current for that mare
i need to get more updated ones but its not high on my list right now. she was A LOT more lame at the time of the x rays than she is now so so far i would assume positive changes.

with 4 horses unless its urgent i try and avoid the vet. getting chiro out for odie first is a priority. then i need to buy shots and give them. then find someone who floats to check all 4. my original vet charges $250 (when he first started doing my horses it was 150 about 5 years ago) a horse to float and i think that's a bit much. 


i was working with odie and his tricks since im not riding him right now untill i get the chiro out. today i got him to lay down first try with just tapping his girth and saying down. was very proud of him. now when he is just laying down by himself he is more graceful, he seams to forget where his legs are when you ask him to bow or pray or lay down. i did not have to try and pull him over or anything this time. he just want over on his own. i just stood there and he flopped over. quite proud of him. normally i have a rope around his leg and ask. i dont even need to lift it its just the que he learnt first.






love the fact he just laid there and was like "eh no. i think i might nap" lol we took a nap on tuesday when i was working on it then. he is a very chill horse. now i need other silly tricks to teach him. maybe sit. but i have no idea how i would teach that.


----------



## KigerQueen

UGH! well looks like negra and odie will have to wait longer for their vet appointment. i noticed a weird growth in rockets hoof and some people thought it was just from and abscess (that i never saw). well after more digging it looks like it may be a Karatoma... So yay me and getting an old horse surgery to remove it... im hoping its not or at least easy to remove. ugh im not winning in the vet bill jeopardy game. hopefully the vet gets back to me with a not crippling quote.


----------



## KigerQueen

well im looking at about $500 for the x-rays exam and possible removal, bandaging sedation and antibiotics. so nothing TOO bad. i might actually get to fix my car in the next 60 days too lol!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Good luck. I know how hard it can be to pay for everything.


----------



## KigerQueen

sooo this week has been craptastic. have to cancel rockets surgery appointment because i dont have a way to get him there and they wont do it at the barn..

i also now understand why horses can die just from gas colic. worst pain i have ever experienced. it was like a 4 hour long abdominal charlie horse... had to miss work because im still not better.

And the car... misfire on cylinder 8. so we need to replace spark plugs. hopefully i dont have to replace the ignition coils. thats 189.99 i really dont want to spend. and they are good for up to 500k miles and the car has 250k-270k (dont know as my odometer died a few months back and i cant get ahold of the person to repair it. and i cant afford my car to be down that long. if thats the only issue i can go back to trying to fix the other issues... i will NEVER buy another ford after this... i mean dodges have their issues. the electrical likes to fall apart with the interior... but at least i will still be driving down the road with my crappy interior and my half down windows...


----------



## horseluvr2524

Sorry to hear that you've had gas pain. I used to get it really bad (usually from lactose intolerance). The thing I found that helped was eating an apple. I don't know why, because it's not like the apple can reach the digestive tract where the problem is, it's in your stomach just beginning digestion. But it helped me, every time.

Also sorry about the mare. That was so sad. Did you ever find out if it was rabies?


----------



## KigerQueen

vet has not called and said it WAS rabies so no news is good news? and funny thing is about the gas is the apple juice is what caused that mess... yeah i dont think i will be drinking or eating apple anything for a while...

also FINALY i have all my ducks in the same pond! Trailer rental is reserved for monday the 12th. my friend is getting the day off to drive said trailer to the vet and back with rocket to get that foot looked at and the possible karatoma removed. i MAY bring odie along and get his hip looked at to see what the hell his issue is. i sware they hurt themselves to get more atention...

Also found the issue with the car. valve cover gasket leak is causing oil to pool on the plug for cylinder 8 causing the missfire. so once we replace that it may fix my oil leak AND the misfire issue. then i will only have 2 things to fix XD! slowly getting there. 


now im going to murder both odie and Negra. odie puts his but up against the fence and negra chews the hairs on his tail head that poke through... i SLATHERD the fencing with hoof flex because that will stick around and not taist good. im about to ask about putting electric fencing up between them at this point! leave his tail alone for crying out loud!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

odie has been lopeing alot better recently. stronger, not rushed and with his head lower. i did not have to remind him as much to keep pace. 





odie has had no sign of lameness so i decided to hop on him from the ground last week. did it today as well and he was fine. i dont plan on doing it alot. rode him around for a few with just a halter on. he did quite well, no silly business and listened though i did not have alot of energy today.





after finding nasty thrush in both notty and rocket i mixed copper sulfate crystals in a small container with rain maker and hoof flex. that way i can paint it on the bottoms of their hooves so its there when they cake more crud in them. cross your fingers it works!

and here are the older ponys spazzing out and playing the other day. rocket is lame because of the karatoma i belive. getting that removed monday so hopeing the old boy will feel better after that is removed.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=6F3Md2Hp0dA


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm following along on that thread about keeping horses in stalls and just wanted to say that when I encounter people on the internet who get on my case about how I keep my horse I just ignore it. Yes I know that it is just a conversation, but one of the posters on there seemed to be getting on your case. I couldn't care less how these "horses should only be kept on pasture" weirdos feel about me. I am keeping out of that conversation because I try to keep positive on this forum.


----------



## KigerQueen

i just CANT win! had to fix my glasses with glue last night. luckily im getting new ones tomorrow. BUT the fun part is that im sick. i hardly slept because i could not breath, or i hurt, or my fever broke then came back... and i still dont feel fantastic... 

on another note im really considering taking odie with rocket. i dont know the next time ill get a trailer ride out.


----------



## KigerQueen

almost $300 i got my new glasses and eye exam payed for. it hurt SOOO MUCH... but its done. i should be able to see better. so thats important. im slowly getting over getting sick. im dragging fiance to the horses tomorrow for horsie time. he needs it. and i cant finish trimming rocket. and odie... lord he can deal with odie being a farking brat...


----------



## KigerQueen

critter break lol. triedso rocket saw the vet today. its not karatoma but lord knows what it is. his gimpyness seams to be cause by needing his neck adjusted. man that was one happy horse to get adjusted. he is now holding his head lower too. hopefully with some carrot stretches (assuming he works with me lol) we can help his neck a bit.


----------



## KigerQueen

ok now that i had a nap. Took rocket to the vet and she did a lameness exam on him. on the straight he was off of his left front (the right one was why we were there). BUT in a circle he was only off on the right one. go figure. SOOO we did x rays to rule out the karatoma because even the vet agreed it was odd. does not show up on the x rays but you can see where she dug at it so you know where you should be looking. we are thinking some sort of granulated tissue. 

So to address the lameness. vet, who is also a chiro, said she would bet money it was just in his neck. so she adjusted him and OH BOY did he need it. she started at the si joint and Rocket, being the gentleman he is, was VERY helpful. its was nice considering this is his first adjustment like this is like 10 years. he has had minor ones but like what a vet can do. she then moved to his poll and neck. she put his head over her shoulders and streched it and kind of poped it. it was the loudest pop i have ever heard. his eyes bugged out for a second then he just sighed and looked happy. his eyes got even brighter and he was just happy. she started stretching his neck from side to side and it was apparent he struggled to bring it to his right very far. a few carrot streches later (he will do ANYTHING for a cookie) and he was a lot better. he was also out and very sore behind his withers. im not so surprised as he has shart withers from hell. 

the biggest thing i noticed was how he held his head after. rocket has always carried his head high, even when just chilling in his stall. once his neck was adjusted he carried it lower. more like a quarter horse and less like a park horse. even in his stall he was carrying it alot lower but in a comfortable way.

note this is the practice of the #1 reproductive vet in the state. so while we were getting him worked on inside they were also putting mares in stocks to check how the pregnancies where doing. less then 5 min prior to us going in they had studs being collected on the dummy we were 3 feet from. at one point a mare flew backwards out of the stocks in the MOST dramatic fashtion. she draged her hooves so much she caused the mats to smell like burning rubber. and here is rocket, in a new place with a LOT going on, standing on blocks for x rays like a good boy. and it's going on BEHIND him too so i was proud of him. he easily could have been a MASSIVE brat and honestly been excusable as a spook at that point.

THIS vet was also awesome enough to look to see if he needed his teeth done without charging me a full dental exam like a past vet. and she showed me what his vision issue was. past vet said uveitis. THIS vet pointed out that the fluid in the eye was becoming cloudy with age and thats why some days in some lighting he is better than others. 

now i need to keep and eye on his front teeth. the roots on a couple are kinda big and the vet said if they get bigger or abscess to have her out to remove them. BUT other than that his teeth look fantastic, they are still balanced and most are still there. 


here are the x rays. there ARE some bony changes but he IS 33. i also can see some in the middle of his pastern that is where they used a chain on him. it lines up with his scars too. so i wounder if they tried to use him as a big lick horse or what not but he just did not want to gait for it. he WILL gate on his good days (and may do so more now) but he prefers to trot.


----------



## KigerQueen

UGH I HATE BOARDING! Someone thinks odie is "cute", ok the entier barn dose, and they have been giving him treats. problem with that is that he turns into a mouthy bity jerk! he has bitten me 3 times in 2 days, he has tried to run me over, he has tried to walk over me, he has bitten at me when i told him to back off, he has started lunging at the horses next to him when i go to take them out or when they get treats (carrot stretches). its a nightmare. this happens every. time. he. gets. treats. its amazing how 3 treats translates into a lack of respect but with him it always dose. he is normally mild mannered on the ground but i find my hand or rope connecting with him frequently for nips of overly mouthiness. This behavior can only be stopped from no more han fed treats and A LOT of respect work. but as soon as he gets treats again from people who dont know better, we are back to square one. he apparently has been this way since a yearling and that why my fiance dose not do treats with him. he is like a gremlin feed after midnight. sweet and cute to pushy and dangerous. so now im trying to either make or buy stall signs that say no treats. issue is he will eat the signs so i have to get metal ones and that is easier said than done.

it just makes me so mad! dont feed other people horses! why is that hard! i honestly dont care if my other 3 get treats, they are not monsters about it. Well not true rocket bit me when i was ignoring him because he wanted more treats. he got in trouble for that. treats for carrot stretches only...

now that im done with THAT rant lol! i lunged rocket. he still seams off but not bothered by it and dose work out of it after 10 or so minutes. turned notty and negra out in the round pen and worked them. they needed it too.

maybe i will stick with mares... never had one of my mares bite me....


----------



## whisperbaby22

I don't think the "no treats" will work. In my experience, people either think they know better than you, or they just don't see the sign. I would instead try "vicious horse - will bite." If they think they might get hurt that is a better deterrent. Or put in an electric wire.

I was 45 before I got my own place and had to stop boarding. Keeping your horses in your own back yard is heaven, you will see when you can do that.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Good luck! Whisperbaby's idea is a good one. I don't see 'no treat' signs deterring people who don't think to ask first anyway.

This is why I board exclusively at private barns. The less boarders I have to deal with, the better. The only other type of boarding stable I would go to is the super expensive, super OCD type where no one feeds each others horses and everyone has their own tack locker, etc. But I can't afford those barns, so I just stick with private and try to come to mutual agreements with the few fellow boarders.

And yup, mares are sooooooo much better than the boys lol.


----------



## jaydee

*This Journal has been closed at the request of the 'owner'.*

_*This journal is now reopened 5/19/2018 at the request of "the owner".*_
*
*
*
*


----------



## KigerQueen

Not much has been happening as of late. Negra is getting better each day with more aggressive trimming of her bars and the ranch hand riding her. 

Odie is in good spirits but still off in his hind end so i wont ride him. working on getting him to the vet but my car has decided she wants her own "vet" bills. nothing like going from 20pmg to 5... no one can afford $80+ a week in gas to go 14 miles a day... So working on it. 
the treat signs have worked and odies behavior has DRASTICALLY improved proving i was right. people dont understand that he turns into an AGGRESSIVE monster when hand fed treats. we dont know why, we dont let him get away with it but after he charges me and BIT me i was done. As soon as people saw the signs he stopped ALL aggression and is back to being a love bug. he is a weird animal..

Rocket has been fantastic. almost finished his mister system finished. dealing with barn hardware issues but we can work with it. a friend and her boyfriend wanted to ride so they will be riding him on mondays. rocket would rather gait than trot with new people but he did good. my friend needs to work a bit on posting. she will hate me on monday because we shall be working on two point lol!

this was my friends first ride in like 3 years so i think she did good. rocket got her number at this point and as much as he likes to work, he is still a horse lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

so rocket was fantastic again. we cut it a but shorter since his back was a bit sore. he was happy as a clam getting to work.

Now odie... oh boy he is a mess.. trimmed his fronts last monday and he has been lame since. he can go 11 weeks without a trimm, messed up nightmare feet and be fine (was physically unable to trim him as of late), but god forbid i do a half decent trim and lean out all the over grown bar, wall and sole. i could have taken more off but he was not being helpful. and i hurt myself so yeah. he was not much better for his hind feet either. but now im noticing he cant back up... i cant tell if its lameness of neurological...

note it is not this dark out and there are lights on. it was like 7pm. and he was on level ground.


----------



## whisperbaby22

It's just too dark to see what's going on. Sorry about that.


----------



## KigerQueen

soooo. i have some family in town to my parents, brother and i went out to dinner with then on wednesday. i Put my husky in day camp since he cant seam to handle being left alone (and i would prefer my cats in one piece as i still dont fully trust him). $18 for 4 hours and i take home a tired out sleepy husky win win. WELL as we know how my life likes to go... i get a call JUST as we stand up to leave dinner. Apollo had an "incident". him and another dog where playing, other dog playfully grabbed at his ear and activated apollo's "spin like a reining horse on meth" button. WELL Derp + Derp = ouch. his ear ended up getting ripped. it looked a bit nasty at first but was not life threatening and honestly we all thought it would just need some antibiotics and painkillers. took him to our vet the next morning and after they shaved the ear they found it was QUITE bad and had to be surgically pieced back together. a lot of the cartilage was exposed and they could not leave it like that. poor guy is in a cone for 2 weeks along with pain meds and antibiotics. he is so groggy he keeps of slowly falling over. Sooo that was a $613 vet bill for me... it would have been more but we got 128 knocked off because we have used them for MANY years. 

The owner of the other Derp (i mean dog) felt horrible and said she wanted to help. the place cant give out client info so im going to stop in tomorrow and give them info to give the other lady and see if she wants to pay $300 of it. some people are saying i should demand her to pay all of it but it was a freak accident. AT the same time it required surgery. it it just needed antibiotics and pain meds i would have dropped it. sooo we shall see how this plays out... He was the second ever incident they have ever had and they see well over 100 dogs per day since they are open 24/7. Of course my Dingus has to be incident #2... with a $613 vet bill. i think i need an all expense payed vacation...


In other news i get to get a BUNCH of blood work done to see what is wrong with me (well i dont think they can fix whats wrong with me ****!). im being tested for diabetes, thyroid function and a couple other things that are gibberish to me. all i know is that i can sleep 20 hours and still be almost narcoleptic tired. i have been getting worst and worst for a couple years and now i honestly dont have enough energy to tack a horse up AND ride it. half the time im almost beyond functioning by just turning them out in the arena. another issue is my vision is rapidly failing me. i got new glasses in march and within a week i suddenly could not see in them. i jumped 4 prescriptions. was fine for a while. within the past 2 or 3 weeks im starting to have a hard time seeing things 10-15 feet away. like i can still drive but i cant read things i could a month ago or should be able to see. Im also constantly tired. ever been so tired breathing was almost a conscious effort? like staying up 24 hours tired? every day. every day i feel like that. dose not matter if i get 4,5,6,8,10,12,15 hours of sleep. on my days off i cant get out of bed. i can go to sleep at 9pm and wake up at 4pm and still feel dead. i am SOOO tired of being tired. im almost 26. i should not feel like this. I also get to get tested for crohn's too. im SOOOO EXCITED over that test... im looking forward to 3 days to do nothing but sleep. i mean i do enough of that but i dont have energy for much else most of the time. 

Fingers crossed they find what's wrong with me and is easily fixed or managed so i can function for more than 5 hours a day. And also cross your fingers that the lady is willing to help pay for the vet bills. i will be feeling that one for months.


----------



## KigerQueen

rocket was a good teacher as always this past monday. towards the end he was being grumpy because he wanted to WORK so the Fiance hoped on. i explained to my friends that jons riding style is not something that would work in the show ring but was developed working RANK horses and lots of cattle work (fun fact rocket was his go to ranch horse when he worked on a ranch for a couple of years). it may not look purdy but he has yet to be bucked off and even when a horse slams themselves on the ground with him he comes back up with them (or he steps off if they try to run into a fence and kill themselves. luckily crazy horse was ok and so was Fiance). Rocket was not as fired up as i have seen him in the past when jon gets on him but he DEFINITELY livened up and was VERY happy and excited to work. for being 33 the old man still has his sliding roll backs good from his keyhole days. poor Fiance was SORE after since he has not ridden more than two or three times in the past two years.


----------



## whisperbaby22

He looks pretty sharp!


----------



## KigerQueen

trying to get my friend lessons with my trainer. the heat is getting to me and im tired all the time. found out recently that im pregnant. yay me but horrible timing soo yeah. at least i have an amazing friend who can help me with the horses.


----------



## lostastirrup

I was just scrolling through the new posts and saw your thread. And scrolled back and read a bit about your health stuff. You sound exactly like my boyfriend, down to the genuinely unusual declining eyesight. He got diagnosed with CIRS, or Chronic Inflammatory response syndrome. Definitely worth looking into. Here's one link on it... there's probably more across the interwebs
http://www.stayinghealthytoday.com/cirs-mold-brain-function-jill-carnahan-md/


----------



## KigerQueen

Thank you! i was thinking it was just a thyroid issue. all my testing got put on hold since i found out im pregnant. As it is im going to ask an already over booked who just takes care of pregnant women if he can squeeze a thyroid test in my blood work. i will also ask him about CIRS too!


----------



## KigerQueen

one more week for the drs appointment and probably another week from that untill odies vet appointment. farrier visit is cutting into the vet fund (he seems sound if you are not riding so not in a huge hurry). i can't really trim any more (well wont be able too. need to settle on a good farrier now before i physically can't trim myself anymore).

Rocket has been a fire breathing dragon full of too much go for a 30 year old ****! my friend is still mastering contact and posting while NOT takeing her hands with her. and rocket will tell you when you dont keep your hands nice and yank on the bit hard and unseat her a bit. i hoped on to show her the posting and i was getting ALOT out of the old guy. i could get a nice extended trot with him right on the vertical (and quietly i might add) and i was able to slow him WAY down to where we where almost trotting slower than a walk and it was smooth. i have to keep checking his teeth (well the dont even touch now) to be positive he is that old. we rode almost 2 1/2 hours last night with lots of trotting and that old guy hardly broke a sweat and was still rearing to GO. might ask my trainer if i can get a lesson on him. i wont do any cantering as he gets a bit to excited. but im cleared to ride him since he wont actively try and kill or hurt me lol!

here are a couple quick clips from last week. the "spook" was from a borders mini bolting before she could finish getting him hitch and the old guy has some major floaters so things at night spook him more. that was the "worst" spook i have seen so i was not too worried.






other clip was the ranch hand takeing rocket for a spin. a reward for rocket is letting him lope or run under saddle. He LOVES it but i cant deal with that level of excitement and my friend cant handle that yet. the ranch hand had to circle him quite a bit to get him to calm down. he just gets going and just wants to GO. and yes thats rocket makeing that noise. when he gets excited he makes ALOT of noise. would be concerned about him being a roar'er but its only when he runs/excited and runs, so im not worried. dose not slow him down anyway lol!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Kinda hard to see the video, but enough to see that he really is moving out under his own steam.


----------



## KigerQueen

i dont know if you can hear but the poor guy is saying woah a good part of the vid XD! ok for a good part of the ride. he opened him up a bit and got more then he bargained for. he rides rank horses so i was not worried. rocket will run off with you but not in a dangerous way. he just will stay in a lope regardless of speed lol. i can lope him next to a walking horse and not out pace them... its a "talent" of his.


----------



## KigerQueen

Rocket, Notty and Negra got trimmed this weekend by my coworker. He did an AMAZING job! i COULD still nit pick but there was like 2 things that were preference not dire. the true test comes next month with odie. i will also get him to put shoes on rocket. not metal ones but the ground controle shoes. he showed us the nails he uses. they are copper plated so no bacteria getting in the nail holes. that kinda blew my mind lol! was going to see horses today but its hot and my fiance has the car because i could not be bothered to get up today (my day off i can be a vegetable if i want to lol). Rocket will be on a 3 month trim cycle at this point. he got trimmed last in march and he looked like he was at the end of a 7 week trim cycle. i dont know if it was because he was barefoot or because he is old and his feet are slowing down. will keep an eye on it. everyone else will be on a 8 week and its more affordable and honestly they dont grow that fast in the summer. we shall see.


other good news looks like fiance, our friend and i will be renting a 3 bedroom 1 bath hours together. 1k a month so split between them (i make like 150 a week at this point so my money is food) is 1 paycheck. so say another for bills and 4 more pay checks for what ever (1 of fiances will be savings. T can do what ever he wants with his). cross your fingers it works! 

my sister in laws patent is going VERY well. hopefully things work out and next year we all will be moveing with them to kentucky and away from this bloody state. seriously its HOT. i cant take another summer of this. i dont want to raise a kid in a place where they spend more time INSIDE in the summer so they dont get head stroke. or horrible burns from leaning on something like the house. done. i want a place that is green, has TREES and GRASS. where they can go play and be. a place for our horses. we will be running cattle and using that as suplimental income. give the kids a job too helping and working fencelines. gives them an excuse to ride too. cross your fingers for that too! hopefully good things are coming out way.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sending good thoughts on all this.


----------



## KigerQueen

well more good news. looks like Kentucky is happening! dont know how much the patent will sell for so waiting for that but enough t0 fund the move and such.

today has not been a fantastic day. found out a family member was inappropriate with my little sisters (10 and 11). that has thrown us all for a loop. said family member will never be spoken to again and im hoping he rots in whatever hell karma is brewing for him. They live in PA so im hoping to get this move going asap to kentucky. once the farm is mostly set up my sisters are hopefully going to spend some time on it to be kids and play with horses and have wide open spaces. and Basset Hounds make everyone happy so there is that too. hoping once we move to get a couple of camp horses for any person or kid to ride. that way when family comes to visit there is a reliable horse to put them on. Odie can be a bit head strong and not for a novice. and rocket is fine in the arena but NOT on trail. he turns into a barrel horse about to run the pattern... for the ENTIRE RIDE because he wants to run... Fiance is the only person who can contain his level of over excitement on trail. from what the ranch hand is saying negra is rideable and after about 10 min of over excited stupidity is perfect to ride so NOT for a new rider.


working with rocket is going well. my friend will start working with my trainer after the end of this month. last time we worked rocket he was playing the whole "can you KEEP me trotting?" game and makeing it complicated to work on hands and seat lol. I ended up hopping on him and schooling him for a second. love this horse. he is SO light in his mouth. got nice 20m circles with just a SLIGHT squeeze of the inside rein and he moved mostly off my legs. worked on extending the trot and working him all the way down to a SUPER slow trot with some half decent action to it. then spireled him in and out of the circle to get him thinking. When she hoped back on he stopped being SUCH a brat. he still gave her some crap but not as bad lol. my friend also got to use the one rein stop for the first time. rocket did NOT want to come to a halt and was irritated with my friend because her hands are not perfect yet. She is not hard she just brings her hands UP with her posting. she is getting better but after a while rocket kinda just finds his own way to tell his rider to **** off. So he started trotting off and getting faster when she was asking for a stop. He was thinking of just running around with her since no one has canterd him in the past two weeks (oh the abuse!) so one rein stop she went. he stopped the crap after that because he realized he was working and she was his rider. i may ride tomorrow just so he dose not get so sour about hands.

pregnancy is going somewhat smoothly. my issue is food goes in A LOT faster than it works its way out. that is the #1 issue. otherwise im fine besides my chronic fatigue kicking my butt worst than ever.

keep sending good thoughts for this all to work out.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## KigerQueen

ok so vet came out for odie yesterday. he was way out of wack so the vet adjusted him and he felt soo much better. apparently he also had fly parasites in his eyes. idk HOW she spotted that just at a glance but glad she did. apparently its the same ones that cause summer sores but when in the eyes the body classifies them so basically creating eye perls. so she numbed his eyes and removed them... with tweezers and her fingers... she put her finger up to her second knuckle in his eye socket to feel around to get them all... and he let her without any sedation... it was as fascinating as it was disturbing ****! I guess he would let her do anything after adjusting him ****! he fell in love with her. so i have to put a steroid in his eye 2 times a day for a week to suppress the calcification response so the bugs fall out. that will be fun. the vet also told me if i EVER needed to rehome him she would take him in a heartbeat lol. there he goes again working that odie charm.

meanwhile while this was happening the vet glances over at my arab who has her but to us as sees a white worm crawling out of her butt... i wormed her 2 months ago... SOO the vet gave odie and Negra Quest plus to kill worms and odies eye bugs. She told me to get a different wormer for my oldies (that they got last night). she scanned negra for a chip and she dose NOT have one so we have NO idea what the weird thing in her neck is. won't find out either because i won't have it cut out if its not causing issues.

lunged odie today briefly to get him out and moveing. safe to say he feels good. note he dose NOT want to roll as i left him alone for a few min to do just that. hopefully i will get his feet done on friday and then be able to start riding him next week


----------



## KigerQueen

UGH! 3 steps forward 2 steps back! odies head shakers is back with a vengeance! this means i cant give him his AM eye meds. hopefully i can get the meds in this evening. but if its now back i might not be able to do 2 times a day. and holding his head still wont work. it causes him to jerk his head hard almost like it builds up. i wont risk puncturing his eye with the med tube. i swear i just can't win...


----------



## KigerQueen

so on Sunday night my fiance and i went to the horses at about 10 pm. i walked to the other barn by my tackroom to use the porta potty since i needed to pee (tiny angry bladder small child = peeing ALL THE TIME). i herd a loud slam and bang behind me and wondered what the heck Sierra (the arab who is in the stall behind the porta potty) was doing. i went out and looked at her. she was standing though she did not look right. she was coated in sweat but grabbed a bite of food. i noticed she did not eat all of her dinner. I walked back to odie and put in his eye meds and told jon to check on the mare again. He turned the light on and i walked over. poor mare looked like she ran the derby 3 times and WOULD NOT GET UP. had to grab a halter and beat her with the lead untill we got her up. she could hardly stand and her head was down. fiance started walking her while i called the ranch hand (4 times) the barn owner (5 times) and we even knocked on the house door to see if the owners son was home. We could NOT get ahold of a single person. I called my trainer since her horse is across from the mare. she luckily found The owners number and called him. When J arrived he did not know what to do. I luckily have WAY too many vets saved in my phone so we started with my old vet (who i wont use anymore). To our shock (insert MASSIVE sarcasm here) He was out of town (every single time i have called him in the past two years he is out of town fyi). So we call the big clinic Chaparral. you would think that a vet who sees to over a thousand horses in the valley metro area would have more than ONE emergency vet on call. nope. And they where on a call. We call another vet. they dont do emergencies. SOOO we finally Get southwest Equine to come out.

In the meantime we are walking the mare and im spongeing her off to cool her down. we cant hose her as to after about 15 seconds the water runs hot. it has not dropped below the 100s for most of the week untill about 3-4am so everything is still hot. she was not steady on her feet and was getting caught up on her own hocks while trying to turn. We figured she had to be colicing since dinner since she never leaves food. soo from a round 5pm. this horse had been colicing for 5 HOURS when we found her.

Vet gets there and gives her banamine and sedates her to see if she is impacted. she was but they could not reach it. so they tubed her. looks like she has breakfast and most of dinner STILL stuck in her stomach. all they where getting was pellets and pellet mush. they did this for about an hour and a half. once she looked stable they put her back in her stall and told us to monitor her and they would come back to tube her again in the AM. they said it could take a couple tubeings. no food for the morning and none at night unless she passed the blockage. she layed down and took a nap since she was so tired. Fiance and i were going to stay untill two. J was going to come back at 4am and check on her then come back at 6 again. At 1:45 she started rolling. but it started turning into thrashing. I go in her stall and put my leg against her neck when she was sitting up. she has started to sweat on her neck again. we sat like that untill fiance got back from getting food. I left her be but she started thrashing again. We called the vet and the vet said to walk her and call us back. Fiance has to force her up. she get ups and farts and then farts out of the stall. she seemed ALOT better after that. when we left she was standing and looked relaxed. She was normal and fine at 4am too.

My trainer gets to the barn and 6am and finds her down and cast. looks like the Ran the derby again. This time she was just too gone. poor girl had to be put down. she had been at our barn with her owner for 25 years. it was heartbreaking. My fiance was ****ED that no one noticed the horse was off for 5 hours BEFORE we got there. Words where had but they have fallen on def ears. 

It has been 116F for two days in a row. its 11pm and its still 101F outside. this is the time of year for impaction colic caused from dehydration. we have been checking on our horses nightly since. Hard to do gas wise though. car needs an oil change and shocks. (thats happening friday). fiance has spent $400+ in repairs for his truck. Still had death wobble but it may have been from mud on the tires throwing off the ballance. he is getting the tires balanced and an alignment this weekend to. on top of all this we are TRYING desperately to save money. we are trying to get into our own place ASAP.

In other news monday was my 13 week ultrasound. Kid is growing strong. definitely ornery like its dad. decided it was done with being poked and rolled over in the end lol! (No one get ****y on me calling it and "it". im not calling it He or She since i dont know yet)
They tried to take my blood for the genetic panel... I may or may not have a MASSIVE phobia of needles... i warned the girl but i guess i cant prepare people for how badly i react. i cant control it. it is embarrassing and it makes life INCREDIBLY complicated. I will hold still as a statue. i WILL NOT MOVE, but lord it sounds like im slowly being dismembered. Im not entirely coherent when i get into that state but apparently i almost dislocated my fiances thumb while holding his hand. i screamed and cried enough to freak out the DR and a few of the other techs (no one was in the lobby thank god). Girl missed and said she could not do it. I also almost went into shock... yeah none of this is good... and it gets worst EVERY TIME. Last time my heart rate was 192 bpm and stayed there... Dr agreed to me getting all the blood work at once NEXT week since my fiance said there was no way in hell i was getting poked again this week. that level of stress is NOT good for the baby.

So the last few days have been a rollercoaster. hopefully i will find a place that can give me a sedative for bloodwork. i have fought with this issue since i was 10. NOT getting better.


----------



## Dragoon

What a heartbreaking week for you! I'm so sorry you tried so hard only to see the mare die...I'm glad you were there to try and help her. 

I only liked your post because by sharing your story, you've maybe helped some others keep a closer eye on their horses. Heat is dangerous!

I hope you can get some sympathetic help for your needle phobia. i don't understand how those work but it sounds awful...
Best wishes!


----------



## Knave

I am sorry about all of this! I am sure it was hard to be around the mare and then for her to die in the end must have been heartbreaking. I am so sorry.

The needles thing I understand, although not because of myself. My littlest girl is like that, and she always has been. It is terrible, and it’s not just needles with her, but tweezers too or really anything coming at her like that. 

So, two things happened. She won this horse training competition (I was very proud, she is a little girl) which opened up this training program for her. Then she grew a tumor on her toe. At the time the tumor grew she was at a spot in the training program about desensitizing. It was about bringing a horse up and bringing him back down. He discussed human behavioral therapy. 

So, she started. She had to be awake for the first tumor removal surgery. You can imagine how awful that would be. However, although she still went there a couple times, she was able to bring herself back down. Another surgery is coming up for her, but at least this one she gets to be sedated for. Of course there is a needle in that too, but I think she is actively practicing bringing herself back down every morning.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have a problem with having stuff drawn, try asking for the head nurse or most experienced person to do it.


----------



## Dragoon

Wow Knave, this is the same little girl with the big business plans, big books, and big heart for the old retired horses? And she's actively trying to cure her own phobia? She's inspirational! I think I'd be honoured to know her...


----------



## Knave

Oh @Dragoon, thank you! I am so proud she is mine. She thinks in a different way and is so big hearted. Today we are on the way home from another dr appt. Elvis (the tumor) doubled in size yesterday. Hopefully next week it’ll actually be the end of Elvis.


----------



## KigerQueen

she is tougher than me i can say that! 

Well the Dr has agreed and im getting all my pregnancy bloodwork minus the glucose test on monday AND they are testing my thyroid! Maybe i will get to the bottom of my weird health issues!

I feel bad for fiance... He gets to listen to me scream for about 10 to 15 min while they drain me... AND i might accidentally dislocate his thumb... 

Another annoying issue im having is UTIs. i mean i get them ALL the time but now im more concerned. Did pee test and the DR today and NO uti... sooo WHY do my kidneys hurt and why do i have the symptoms of a UTI (minus blood and pain)? i mean i was up all night "peeing" every 20-30 min! i COULD NOT empty my bladder! still having some issues but not at bad so who the heck knows whats happening. this is a frequent thing that i have had since i was 13. If it is a thyroid issue that might explain that as well.


Fiance ACTUALLY wants to go riding tomorrow! im shook! idk if we are just saddling rocket and taking turns or if i will put him on odie. odie needs a trim but the farrier was in CA sooo that was not an option this week. Might trim him myself. IM not going to ride odie though. i love him but he has not been ridden in about 4 months (or so) and he can act a bit green. Fiance and i have agreed i only ride rocket as he is non complicated (and when he is its not bad. his "buck" is laughable). Will try to take vid. 

Hopefully it is nice tomorrow... i mean it was only 107F today (ugh that's just gross to say). We get to do an oil change on the Crown Vic so im hoping its not a nasty mess. can say goodbye to a good chunk of my paycheck because full synthetic, oil filter, 1qt of lucas and a new feul filter are not what i call cheep. that not even including the shocks that i need to buy... but i will go another 5 months on my dead ones if i have too. car has shock/struts so she still rides better than the truck lol.


----------



## Dragoon

Sorry you're having the health issues...it does sound hopeful that everything could be explained by a thyroid issue. I hope it is, because that can be easily managed. And you have enough to deal with going through a pregnancy...

Awww, I love hearing about Rocket! Correct me if I'm wrong, but he's your oldest horse and also the soundest and most versatile? He can be used by novices for lessons, your fiance for speed work, and a pregnant lady who wants some saddle time! Wouldn't it be great if he were there to give your kid first rides?
I'm in love with my horse, he is a senior too!
Cheers!


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah Rocket is! We are hoping he is still doing just as well when it comes time to move to kentucky. would LOVE him to spend his last few years on pasture and being a horse! 
We did not ride yesterday because we had some amazing storms blow in. rocket has had a week off (friend is in colorado at the moment) so he will be quite fresh and add a storm in... yeah NO thank you XD!
im hoping to ride tomorrow but idk how it will go after losing THAT much blood (doing ALL pregnancy blood work minus glucose tomorrow). its almost 4:30 am and im up getting panic attacks about it. one the plus side i just made a BOMB salad (it was a normal salad with ranch but it tasted 5X better for some reason today ****). im still kinda hungry so thats surprising. last few days i can hardly eats. had a horrendous migrain earlier and had to sleep it off. another one of my "mystery" symptoms came back too. out of nowhere my right arm hurt like hell. i mean like bone pain. like i got kicked by a horse in the elbow and the pain radiated to my shoulder and fingers pain. i could not grip anything or stop my hand from shaking. normally its my left arm so it was a bit different. It went away with my nam. came back after said nap but it went away shortly thankfully. 
Im starting to think its a symptom of my anxiety. these weird issues seams to happen with stress so who knows. i can smile without half my face not working so its not a full on episode. will see how i am after tomorrow am. Pray for my fiances hand and leg hair. both may suffer some casualties during blood work ****!

Here are some recent vids of the old guy lol. 
this is Fiance on rocket. the pattern he set up was for my friend to work on direction control. he was showing her that eventually she can do it at a lope. also the old guy was itching to run. The heavy breathing is normal for him when he runs and gets excited. we dont know WHY he dose it but it has never negatively effected him and only happens when loping or when he is excited.






him doing a roll back. this is what rocket won many a buckle with. note no one has asked him to do this in at least 3-5 years.





and this is my friend's boyfriend. this was his second time on a horse in his life. first time is many years. gave him a rundown lesson and let him wander and enjoy. he got a bit over confident and asked rocket to trot, surprisingly rocket did (normally wont for first time riders lol) and i told him to shut it down lol! he can do that in a more confined space where I feel better about it lol! rocket being a good boy did as asked and shut it down. 







And here is Rocket schooling odie. Rocket is 33. Odie is 11. Odie is LAZY and either wont or cant keep up with rocket XD!




note rocket threw his hip out a but at the end (too many quick turns) but he was fine the next day. Just and old man not knowing his limits.


----------



## KigerQueen

WELL no blood drawn because the dr office sent me to a lab that did NOT take my insurance. after 3 hours of BS im getting it done next week. my DR said i can get it drawn all at once but the tech has said they cant take THAT much from the vein or it will collapse sooo i get poked twice. UGH! fiance was Very late to work (did not get in untill 2pm when he was supposed to be in normal at 10:30) but luckily his boss knew what was up and was cool about it. fiance was still miffed at the lack of cummunication by the Drs.


----------



## KigerQueen

so i dug up a good vid of rocket gaiting. some people on here dont think he is gaited, that he must have lameness somewhere... ummm yeah no he just PREFERS to trot but he can gait. lord knows WHAT gaits he is doing. im seeing some sort of stepping pace and a running walk? vet said this horse is more sound then most 15 year olds. i have to ASK him to gait because he would much rather trot. i dont know if he had the gait trained out of him or he is one of the gaited horses who just prefers to trot.


----------



## KigerQueen

last week was NOT my best. hoping this is better. Chris (my FILs mustang) broke his panel AGAIN. this time it was beyond repair. Now this reinforces our belief of him not being to bright. his stall was like this for about a week and a half. he could have stepped out at ANY TIME but just could not figure it out. the family member who's house he is at was half hopeing he would and we would all be free of him. dose not work that way and i dont blame the horse for how he is. he is not right in the head and its just sad. That said hoping this week is better. i contacted skydog to see if they can take him. no rescue out here will take him and only kill buyers want him. we are getting ready to put him down if we have to move because no boarding place will take him either. as you can see he is destructive. 

Other crap news is that my steering rod is bent. it is a recall issue so it goes in tomorrow morning to the dealer to be replaced so fingers crossed they dont try to BS me. AND i will need a new tire by friday. my last original tire is not holding air well at the moment sooo it may go soon. i have ol'wobbles in the trunk so if i need to i can change a tire.

Odie was NOT right in his back end on friday. so he back to square one with his back. think his headshakers is whats destroying him slowly. he was kicking and swishing his tail if i touched his loin (where he is out) so its obvious where the pain is. SOOO i get to scrounge up money for another vet visit, and getting shoes (ground controls, i have them already) on rocket and getting the girls trimmed. then everyone needs wormed again. i also need to order a UV fly mask to see if it helps. dont think it will but vet wants that before blood work. 

and rodents need another bag of food. at least im getting more hours...


----------



## KigerQueen

OH BOY. Hold on for this one! im just going to copy and paste my review i just finished because i dont feel like rewriting it all over again.

On 8/21/18 at 7:32 am i dropped my 09 Crown Victoria p71 off to get the recalled Steering Bolt replaced. The car had a oil change the week before, the oil was full and she ran fine and quiet. the Oil pressure sensor was going out so was triggering the oil light. again, oil was fine, just a $15 part and we where going to replace it this weekend. the airbag light was on because its an retired police car and the crush plates are slightly crushed triggering the light. again still functional, just triggering the light. the ONLY other light i had was a tire pressure light and thats because im missing the tire air pressure sensors on my rims. again, still not an issue. 

when we went to pick the car up at around 9:40am on 8/22/18 they expressed the sound the timing chain was making and where really concerned about it. we thought that was odd considering it NEVER sounded off. more so the day we dropped it off. But we figured we would take a look at it that evening and be on our way. they pull the car up for us and we can see it HEMORRHAGING oil all over the ground. we quickly shut it off and looked under the car. there was a large puddle under the car and a noticeable trail going back from the car to where they had parked it. AGAIN this car had NO oil leaks when we dropped it off. the only one it HAD once upon a time we fixed as it was a valve cover gasket.
i checked the Dipstick and after wiping it off and reinserting it came back DRY. there was NO oil left in the engine. The oil looked to be coming from in front of and above the oil filter.
Bell ford reps said several things. "That it must have been from not getting the oil done right." well it was done by a CERTIFIED MECHANIC. AND if that where the case it would be leaking either FROM the oil filter of the oil PAN. "the oil light was on and you had numerous oil leaks when you dropped it off" umm. no. the oil light is on because a $15 oil switch needs replaced. The car had no oil leaks and the spot the car was previously parked in is CLEAN of any oil. "The car was leaking like that when you dropped it off" AGAIN clean parking spot! the parking is concrete NOT asphalt. you cannot hide THAT much oil within an 24 hour period. and there was a car parked in that spot so they did not magically pour more concrete there and magiclay match it to the other parking spots. 
Bell Ford REFUSED to take any type of responsibility. they refused to actually get us a manager and they had a horrible attitude about the situation. they were about to let us drive off the lot with a car that was pouring oil EVERYWHERE and empty by the time it pulled to the front of the building.

The kicker is that im pregnant and they KNEW that. and they willingly put us endanger by trying to give us a car in that condition. Had we not have seen the oil or i less car savy i could have tried to drive that home. 

The car was towed across the street to Big O tires where we were approved for Snap to have them asses WHAT happened. HOW if happened and repair it if they can.

AS you can see i am having a WONDERFUL time here. have to reschedule my doctor and hope Big O can fix my car. Im currently driving my fiances 97 (well MINE but we traded cars sooo). The 97 dodge is currently having a death wobble issue. anything over 40 can trigger it and it is TERRIFYING. and once she gets going its a bit hard to stop. i had her do it to me 3 times last night and twice on my way home today. SUPER FUN! Ill post some vids so you can all see how FUN it is...









Here are the pictures. they claimed all our oil was "on the ground" well that dose NOT look like 6qts to me.


----------



## Knave

That is terrible! I don’t have much faith in the dealership mechanics. Ugh. I know of a couple people they have lied to.


----------



## trailhorserider

KigerQueen said:


> so i dug up a good vid of rocket gaiting. some people on here dont think he is gaited, that he must have lameness somewhere... ummm yeah no he just PREFERS to trot but he can gait. lord knows WHAT gaits he is doing. im seeing some sort of stepping pace and a running walk? vet said this horse is more sound then most 15 year olds. i have to ASK him to gait because he would much rather trot. i dont know if he had the gait trained out of him or he is one of the gaited horses who just prefers to trot.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghpobEoLgno


Hey, that looks like a gait to me! It looks so lovely and smooth! 

I am totally NOT an expert in gaited horses, I've only owned/ridden a few but my guess is that is a nice little running walk. The reason I say that is because it's lateral like a stepping pace but he's got a head nod. (They say if it's not nodding, it's not walking, lol!). If it were a stepping pace, the legs would be moving about the same but his neck would be rigid and not nodding. So that's my guess based on what I've learned over the past few years. 

That looks like more fun than a barrel of monkeys to ride! I know when I hit a good gait (I have Missouri Fox Trotters) I just grin from ear to ear. And then wonder why everyone isn't addicted to gaited horses, lol!


----------



## KigerQueen

I do love his gait. there are people on here who say he is just lame and not gaited... ok you can think that.

ALSO Ford responded to my review on BBB. they said they replaced the bolt via going INSIDE the car. one no, they are not pulling the entier staring out through the firewall like that. two we where told and i believe the paperwork reflects that they did NOT replace the bolt but had ordered it. im being lied to by someone here and there will be a lawyer involved.


----------



## KigerQueen

SOOOOOOOOOO still no car. AND the dealer DID crack the oil filter/cooler housing. and fun fact they do NOT make that part anymore. so off to the junkyard the man goes in the am to find it. no car for over a week. no ponies for over 2 now. i feel horrible but i cant make it out there. they are getting fed and their stalls clean so i get comfort in that at least...

So the day came and we went with my SIL to pick up their foal. I. love. this. breeder! she is a vet and she has some NICE horses! she likes to breed for champagne and duns. She has some nice studs too. this foal is 5 months old and been halter "broke" for maybe a week and can load. she has never ridden in a trailer. within 15 min she settled down and just enjoyed the ride. she just munched away on her hay happy as can be. she hoped out of the trailer, lead like a champ and into her stall. no crying, no pacing just acted like this was a normal thing. we where all VERY impressed with her. she got her first bath and was "tied" to the trailer and acted like she has been there done that. the owner was trying to get me to take her other buckskin tobiano filly... DON'T TEMP ME! **** i dont have the time, money or space right now or i would lol!
Only down side to sky (Majestic Desert Sky) is that she dose have a notable parrot mouth. now there is a CHANCE it can grow out but she can eat and get into trouble just fine so they are not concerned. as my sister in law said "we are not riding her mouth". in az yearly dental checks/work is the norm so her getting her teeth done yearly is not an issue. breeder sold her dam and the stud. not something she wants cropping up again. cant say i blame her either. she was selling sky for 2500 but dropped her to 1500 because the mouth. most important thing is that she can eat, and the rest of her confo is good.

https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/majestics+desert+sky

anyway here is her pics


----------



## Knave

She is cute! The parrot mouth isn’t so noticeable either. I’m with the sister-in-law, as long as she can eat I wouldn’t be too worried. My daughter had a horrible parrot mouthed sheep (much worse than the filly) she showed in 4H as a breeding project. Horrible I know, but she was a nice lamb and already tagged for the project before we noticed funnily enough. After the three years in 4H that sheep won her the buckle. She was a nice sheep parrot mouth aside. 

I am sorry about the lack of transportation still.


----------



## KigerQueen

one of the reasons they got a paperd filly is to show and eventually breed. from what i looked up its seams more congenital than hereditary. SIL thinks they will breed her once and if she throws a parrot mouthed foal they plan on keeping it anyway soo. idk. i can say im looking forward to showing her next month in her first show. after we know how she handles the kids will take over. so need to get notty ready to show so the kids can practice with her and show her for the first time. 

im also excited to get my car back at some point...


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, she is a beauty.


----------



## KigerQueen

im going to cry or scream... this part is no where to be found! it NEEDS to be from an 08 or newer P71 and we cant find one in the junkyards. UGH!!!! we are finding non interceptors or older models but the bolt patterns do not match!


----------



## knightrider

So sorry about your car. That is SO frustrating. I hope you can find the part soon!


----------



## KigerQueen

well an old friend called me and he had managed to find the part! he is pulling it off the engine right now and says besides being dirty it looks perfect! i could cry im so happy!


----------



## KigerQueen

thats it. im setting the car on fire!!!!
SOOOO apparently the police force put an after market oil filter adapter/oil cooler on the car. THATS why the parts we got were "not the same". The part is off a Boss 302.... if i was not pregnant i would replace the darn thing myself!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

FINALLY! I got my car back tonight ( well last night since its 1am). She runs amazing! And shocks really do make a huge difference with a car. NOW I can get my horses feet done (over due and I hold my own horses). We also find out the gender of our baby on Monday so thats super exciting. 
Fall is in the air. You can tell because its staying in the 90s lol. I finally went shopping for more shampoo and such (was kinda low). Found the BEST body wash. I'm not a person to get excited over things like this but holy crap. Its coconut and coffee scrub. It smell Soooo good. I mean I may have washed my arms more then I needed too just to keep smelling it ****. Been a good day. Now to get shoes on rocket and get negra trimmed. Odie and notty are next week.


----------



## KigerQueen

Soo when it rains it pours. Will cost me $200 and some for tags and emissions on my car this week. My dogs eyes are a mess and now he acts like his mouth hurts. AND the cam sensor on the truck died to now it won't start and we are taped out. And I'm hopeing to eat this week. Luckily family member insists on paying for the horses so I won't look a gift horse in the mouth. Just need a brake from the money issues. 

I'm hopeful going to get my bloodwork done tomorrow. They get scared and give up after misding once... Mom is going with me and she is scary when she needs to be. 

With the car and truck we have drained our savings. AND its dead at work so no hours for me yay! My last check was like 228 for two weeks... And not like I can find a better job while preggers. No place will want to hire someone who will need time off in january/Feb. 

I have never wanted to drink more in my life than I do now. But I cant.

In other and better news we finally know what we are having! Its a boy!


----------



## Knave

I’m sorry. Ugh, being pregnant was hard enough if I remember it correctly. I hope the storm ends soon.

Congratulations though on a son!!!


----------



## KigerQueen

Thank you!

And no blood work. They gave me a list of labs that DONT TAME MY FLIPPING INSURANCE AGAIN! AFTER I verifyed they did... Sooo I had to go to ANOTHER lab and ask them at the desk if they take my insurance. Sooo take two is tomorrow at 3 30. Ugh... At least I get to sleep in tomorrow. Maybe I can go see my horses.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sorry about your insurance woes. It is a real problem. Takes a lot of perserverance to get things done.


----------



## KigerQueen

Had to leave work to day because I was in sop much groin pain I could not walk and I was almost crying. Go to my drs after being told to come in. Dr could care less about the pain and acted like I was there for a normal monthly. Umm thats planned for Monday. I'm only here because I'm learning how to hop on one leg from pain at 5 months preggers... Soo Dr Google is more help than my actual on (per usual since they tell me nothing. I mean lime how much caffeine or fish I can have had to be googled because the dr never went over it). Looks like I have spd. Or magicaly pulled a muscle there that mimics all the signs. Basicaly the cartlage that holds the pelvis togeather at the front is overly relaxed and alowing it to move too much. Makes standing up, rolling over when sleeping, ajd walking incredibly painfully. I cant sleep because of it. Sooo I have to Basicaly give up riding by the looks of it. And the only way to stand up or sit down is with my knees togeather to not torque my pelvis. Yay!

Also my 8 month old tire seporated and blew on the freeway... Sooo there is anotyer 160 we dont have.

And now to odies first ride in over 8+ months. I lunged odie in side reins for about 10 min and then my friend and insaddled him up western and I kept a halter and lunge line on him JUST in case. So I get my friend on him and im walking him to the round pen when she said she dose not feel well and dizzy. I know she has sjogrins and hypoglycemia so I told her to dismount. Glad I thought not to bring her to the mounting block. She was able to stand for .5 secobds before she just fell sidways into odie and ended up under him. He lifted his back leg, taped her with it and as soon as he realized she was under him stould still as a statue. He would not put his foot down untill he looked back to see if she was still there. Got her up and in a chair. Unsaddled odie and gave him all the treats then put him away and got food with my friend. She just ate prior so was shocked that this happened. More so without her normal warning signs. So new rule. Bring food/snacks to horses just in case. After an hour she was fine and we tried again. She was fine and odie was PERFECT. He was sop good that I hoped on him. Again, he was still on the lunge line just in case but he acted like he never had a brake for most of the year. He was light and willing to move out but would stop from just squeezing the reins and my seat. God I love that horse. Between acting like people passing out inder him is a normal accurance and that ride makes me love him more. I'm now sad that I can no longer ride because of my pelvic issues. But at least I know my friend can and if something happens he wont react or freak out. People always though my fiance was weird by some of the desensitization he dose with his horse including sitting and "falling" around and under them. This right here is why. And as he gets more dead broke with age he will likely become my sons horse. I mean in 5 years he will be 16 so hopefuly he is past shinanigins. 

So mixed bag this week. Good and some crap. But inhave a roof over my head and food so it can be worst. Now to live on tylonal for the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sorry your pregnancy is so complicated. And yes, a good horse like this is one to keep.


----------



## KigerQueen

Did not do much with horses recently. I can hardly walk so cant do too much. Rocket was feeling amazing with his ground control shoes on. Super spunky. My issue is that I know he is out of meds and the guy givo g them has said NOTHING TO ME! I'm not even going to confront him. There is no point. Idk what I'm going to do. The place is going down hill and its slowly turning i to a self care place and its too far for me to self care it. I need to buy more meds for him this week. Idk if he will actualy get them but i can hope. Need to pay the only good ranch hand to blanket him. And with a baby on the way thats spmething I can TOTALY SWING! (Incert massive sarcasm here). 

So here is a vid of rocket being a spazz. 






I tried to pull odies mane. He was bwing a baby and flinching before I even pulled. I gave up and banded his mane then trimmed it. Turned out good imo. I mean I have seen worst back jobs lol! 

Our tranny in the truck is dying so thats down. Put my old 99 dakota back on the road. No heat or a/c but its nice out so its not miserable. And fiance is the one useong it so Idk lol! 

My baby shower thing is this saterday. Its more of a family and friends party since some people dont drive so their kids and husbands have to tag along anyway. So figured since I have more guy friends Any way I'm makeing it a party more than a shower. But im poor so please bring baby stuff ****! 



So back to the barn issues. The good ranch hand who feeds my horses extra has moved in to the house with bos son. Issue being I can garentee some illegal substances are being used and that is becomeing apparent on some behaviors and lack of care. My mares have been standing in mud for about 5 months. D keeps saying he will dig the stalls out. 5. Months... I cant do it. I'm not aloud to breath in the mold and amonia from about a foot of compact ****, crap, shavings mud in my arabs stall. Nottys stall needs more bedding. I'm getting crap hours at work (my mannager quit and the store manager coppied this schedule over to the next two weeks... Including time off for drs apointments... I'm getting like 25 hours for 2 weeks...) So I cant afford pellets bedding. Also this is a full care facility. I should not have to do all this. 

If anyone knows a place that is cheep and not crap boarding in the phoenix metro area let me know. I'm kinda done with the crap.


----------



## tinyliny

@KigerQueen


I have NOT read hardly anything from our thread, in months. Please forgive me , but I didn't even realize you were expecting! Bad on me!


So, your description of the pelvic pain REALLY rang bells with me. I had the SAME THING!!! yes, it's the hormones making those joints loose. totally, totally sucks. 



But, the good thing is that, none of it is 'wrong'. All of it is to help you birth go easier. So, while it hurts, please take a deep breath and let some anxiety go out . . . nothing is 'wrong'. really. this is nature's blessing to you.


you will have a BIG challenge ahead of you. Birht is a big job. They don't call it 'labor' for nothing. This is one of the most important jobs you will ever have, and a huge privilege, too. So, please pause, take deep breaths, and know, in every part of your body, that it WILL change. It WILL go away. And, it is there for a GOOD reason.


Lastly, acupuncture helped me a lot at the stage you are at. if you can afford it, give it a try.


blessings,


Caroline


----------



## Knave

My like is for the baby shower and the pulled mane. 

Being pregnant is just a hard thing; the payoff is so spectacular though.


----------



## KigerQueen

The pain in the pelvis has lessoned so I can now function lol! And I'm not too axious about that. It was more of a huge isaue with functioning. Hard to "stay active" when walking felt like your pelvis was grunding in the front. But now I can do things again so I can actualy walk and not sit all day. 

Baby shower was amazing. I have anxiety so large groups of people are not my thing. Luckily my fiance entertained most the people so I did not get overwhelmed. My amazing sister in law decorated the house and everything too. I got almost everything I need too. Sop many cloths, the reusable diapers I wanted, a carraige and carseat, two baby carriers (one for fiance and I so we dont have to readjust them), portable crib with bassinet, diaper bag, a bouncer and swing, a standing toy for when he is older, and other misk baby and nursing supplies. Alot was from brother in law. Our youngest nephew is only 9 months old so lots of handmedowns. My grandmother gave me money for the crib and mattress as well. So imeadiat nessesidys are had. My mother told me she will get anything elce I need. Fiance and I are in a spot with cars and trucks going down and money so she is determined to get the stuff herself. I sware I have a. Entier village helping us. I cant even express how happy I am with that. 

In now 25 weeks so I gues thats 3rd trimester? Idk my book says one thing a d the internet says another. All I know is that he kicks a lot and I'm having a harder time sleeping lol.

Now I get to call me dr tomorrow. I'm haveing issue breathing and I am coughing. Had this beginning od the year and it was a uri. Hopeing its not that but dont want to rule it out. Also been itching like crazy on my ha ds and legs. Might need a blood test to rule out that being an issue. Hope ita juat hormones. 

As for the accupuncture I wish I could. I could see if a place dose acupressure though. Dont do needles. Luckily mom is a hypnotharapist and has forced me to fiddle with empty suringes to help with "behavior modification". Basicaly desensitizing me like we do horses ****. I mean its worked. I have not screamed or massively freaked with the blood work or the flu shot. Now need to get the Tdap can next and a glucose screening. Then hopefully no more pokes or prods untill I'm in the hospital. 

Also this kid is huge. Last ultrasound (24 weeks) he was around 2lbs. My book sayd he will be 2 1/2 lbs at 28 weeks... In Purdy positive he is already there ****! Will found out on Wednesday when I go to the specialist. Giacomo is most likly clubbed footed. It runs in both our families so I'm not surprised. But dr said I need to go to a high risk dr about it to varify. Thats fine I will get a dafinitive answer on that and how we will correct it. Wither surgery or casts. Hoping the last one as I have seen the pain from surgery. My step dad is in constant ankle pain. And aparently that is more common with surgicaly corrected clubbed feet than cast corrected. 


Have not seen the horses. I'm going to see them tomorrow hopefully. I may end up at the drs all day. I'm not able to breath well. The last two days have been hard to function. So seeing horses may not happen. Driving me bonkers though. I need horsie time. 

98 days untill D day. The count down begins.


----------



## KigerQueen

So I lied about my pelvis ****. I rode rocket Monday and that caused me grief. I was fine untill 20 min after. Then my pelvis told me whats what. Sooo gues I am 100% done riding untill lil boy is born. 

Spent time with Metra on Monday. Her feet are. Ot progressing with current farrier. So good barefoot trimmer is coming up to trim her and Odie since they are both a mess. And she is going to give me pointers on trimming myself when I can again. She was quite full of herself though lol. Had to let negra run like an idiot before I could get good movement vids. 






After I slowed her down 






A difrent friend came out to ride rocket. She used to jump and do speed events so she knows what she is doing. Old man likes that since he is very much over walk trot only ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

Rode again Monday. A lil on rocket and Odie. Was regretting it today. But learning dose not take place so I will likly ride again on Monday ****. My baby is fine and I'm cleared for riding in that regard. But its me who hurts. 

Rocket is so happy to be ridden by a more balanced person. And my friend loved Odie.he is ALOT smoother than rocket. Unlike rocket Odie is more sencitive to ques so he he is more complicated tonride at times lol. I'm ok with that though for me at least. Notty got a spaw day with my friend and I. So now rocket is due for his own spa day then I'm all cought up.


Odie won a equafuse contest to I got to try some of their product on odies tail. Its like cowboy magic detangler and shine but less oily. 

Took odie for a walk while waiting for my friend. There is a spot with two hills that I can lunge Odie on and get a lot of hill work in. Odie is such a child ****. He got to the top of the him. Stoped. Then bucked/hopped off the hill like a sealing ****! He just stoped and looked at me while I laughed at him. Such a goober. Got some "majestic" pics of Odie. And some not so flattering photos of him ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

So got a new trimmer out for odie and negra. Odies feet never looked so good! He is a wee bit tendsrfoot but he is normaly lame after a trim soninwont complain. Negra was crunching gravel right after so ill say she is fine lol! 

I helped my fiance trim and shoe rocket. That was an all day affair because his back and rocket is a jerk. He loves to take his feet back all the time... He is quite happy with his shoes though. Since the last farrier hacked the shoes good I need to buy a new pair of ground controls. 

Now after trimming notty I'm really concerned. She LOOKs good but them you realize its all hair. She is SOOO Skinny. I can feel every vertabry and rib. The shelf where her ribs meet her spine. Her neck stores alot of fat so her neck looks good. Finace this ks she is depressed. This happens to rocket when he is not ridden. At the same time he stops eating. She is a pig and eats anything and everything. I'm worried she wont make it to next summer. I'm hopeing in can shove alot of food innher and do an ulcer treatment and that fixe the issue.


So far since that one mare sierra died we have lost 2 more arabs to colic. Monday the one behind rocket died. She was 16 I believe. This time of year kills horses. Its in the low 50s at night and high 70s to almost 80a in the day. They dont drink enough and are fed dry pellets. My collic prone Arab (who has issues drinking enough) has her food soaked for multiple reasons. That being one of them. I feel so bad for the owners. And I worry about my horses. Mostly Negara when it comes to this. So I'm keeping a look out for self care options

Found a place that is an entier horse facility for 550 per month. Holds up to 5 horses and hase a round pen, arena and turnouts (all sand or dirt). BUT its like over 30 mioes round trip from my house. My crown vic had decided its getting like 14mpg. Its supposed to get 19 to 22. So I have to keep looking. Anyway here are pics of odies feet and rocket being cute.


----------



## greentree

Is the picture of the white hoof with glove before or after?


----------



## KigerQueen

After. His fronts normaly look way more oval. Lots of bar smear needs to come off but he was only slightly sore after this trim. He is normaly dead lame after a trim for about a week. She will address the bars next trim in 3 weeks. If not ill take care of the bar myself.

Here are some old hoof pics. The bar was more trimmed but the hoof was still a mess. My last farrier was not adressing his toe at all causeing tendon swelling. So MY pregger butt has to chop toe on him each trim but I could not do the best job because bending over is getting complicated. 
Again these pics are from the beginning of the year. I forgot to take before pics so this is what I have. Same hoof shape. Slightly better bar.


Besides bar what are you seeing that needs done?


----------



## KigerQueen

Oh lord make it stop... So since my sister in law got her filly she has been reaserching studs... The filly is not even a year old and is parrot mouthed... But she has this weird thing with baby everything and breeding everything. Well she calls and said she just picked up a 6 year old not broke maybe halter broke supposedly from good lines and she wants to register her. Lady who "rescued" them knows sire and dams sire. Lots of no name horses untill way back. Only thing this mare has is blue valentine alot on sires side and Zippo pine bars on dam sires. She is convinced this thing will look like a tank. No. She looks like a bay dun tb... And needs about 200lbs. She thinks she will be easy to.work with because she has a kind eye and is sweet. No she is 200lbs under weight... THE HORSE IS NOT ON HER PROPORTY AND SHE IS LOOKING AT STUDS FOR HER! She cant register her apha because no stud report and no dam info. Maybe buckskin association but that is not a breeding registry... 

My fiances back is SHOT after two horses LAST weekend. We have to trim the mustang next weekend. BUT because SIL only has mynfiance Grimm that filly has not been trimmed in at least 3 months. And the rescue is hopefully going to take the mustang so SIL is flipping out because the fillys feet look bad. Well poor fiance with his shot backnis going to have to trim both horses and try and fight with a foal who has not had her feet messed with. And how much do we want to bet the new half handled 6 year old will need trimmed too... 

I need vodka... I cant have vodka... 

Here is a pic of the new horse she picked up... I cant even right now... Might I mention she has no shelter for these horses either. Its not required by law...


----------



## whisperbaby22

Ooff. That horse is going to need a lot of work.


----------



## KigerQueen

She is convinced that horse will lock like a stocky cutting horse. Thing looks like a th with Odie butt. Aka white boy butt. She keeps going on about how sweet and kind the horse is. Ummm all half dead animals act like that... My fiance is ticked because 1, HE is going to have to trim that animal. 2 HE is going to have to fix what they do to it training wise. 3 HE os going to have to train and brake BOTH their horses. She cant even get her filly to trot in hand. I had her doing it with in 15 min and I'm preggers. She can do it. But she wont listen to anyone.


And again she sent me like 7 studs asking witch one she should pic. And then went of about if it was a stud colt they can use it when they move. Ummm NO how about not? I can't see a single breedable quality about that mare. And we are not going to Kentucky. She fell hook line and sinker for a scam and wont listen. 10k into this patent company and nothing but a crappy Photoshop to show for it... 



In other news negra is doing good. I have yo keep up working her in side reins. Stops her from hollowing out when she moves about and makes her come out more sound. My not crazy sister in law took this pic. I'm the size of a house ****!


----------



## KigerQueen

had another drs appointment today. they found glucose in my urine sample. NOT pleased. i did my glucose test friday so they do not have the results back yet but from my understanding i most likly failed. SOOO yay gestational diabetes... right before the holidays... 
I also got my Tdap shot. im getting better and better each time. mom still goes with me for needle things but i stay calm and i only broke out in a cold sweat this time. no hyperventilating or screaming so ill take that as a win. my arm feels dead now. i mean it farking HURTS! i can hardly move it. and i have to CLEAN the entire house over the next two days. my parents and brother are going out to New Jersey to see family over the thanks giving. they leave tomorrow morning and wont be back untill friday afternoon. So im having a small thanksgiving at home with my father in law, a friend and my grandparents. But the house needs cleaned still. tomorrow at like 8:30am im dropping my husky off at my friends salon to get groomed. you cant tell we vacuumed yesterday. he is blowing his coat and doing so BAD. im not bothering with floors untill he is at the groomers tomorrow because the hair lol. then i work wednesday and have to cook after since some things can be made the night before.

sunday the "rescue" came out to look at the mustang. they said they where full but they knew a guy who might like him. THEY did not know that sister in law runs a few of the livestock selling facebook pages. she knew the guy the "rescue" was talking about. he is a horse trader... yeah no not happening.
her filly got the second trim of her life the same day. that lil horse is amazing. she gave very little fuss. and she has never even seen the stand before and just was like "ok ill keep my foot on here". 

my sister in law did get that horse. it showed up today. looks like an appendix more than a QH. Needs about 200lbs. its 6 years old and been haltered for less than a week so i would not call it halter broke... yeah that will be fun...


saturday my sister in law came out and rode rocket. he was a saint per usual. my fiance hopped on him and he was quite happy to go. my fiance did ask him for some roll backs (that was part of keyhole and that's rockets sport that he loved and won in). He was happy to do it but fiance has decided that will be the last time he asks him for that. he looked amazing but my fiance could feel it was hard on him. He will start hitting the trails with him again soon though. old man HATES the arena. Notty is putting on weight so im happy. Odie has been getting treats and has turned into a WORLD class jerk again. He had to get reminded SEVERAL times to mind his manners and to not bite me. he gets INCREDIBLY mouthy and bitey when given treats by hand. NOT amused in the SLIGHTEST.


----------



## KigerQueen

forgot to post pics of the mare my SIL got.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Not a really bad looking horse, but this is a real project that's going to take a lot of work from what I can see. Her feet look bad.


----------



## KigerQueen

yep. so instead of just going to their house on saturday for family thanksgiving he is going to try and trim that. so rope halter, gloves and two leadropes. he is fully expecting a rodeo but hoping for the best. going to email the vet about a gel sedative too. yes she needs to learn but safety is important and her feet need fixed asap. and im not aloud to help so yeah...


----------



## KigerQueen

i am REALLY NOT amused by my dr... i was looking for my glucose test results (wont be ready untill tomorrow) and decided to read my blood test. He could have possibly mentioned how high my white blood cell count was. i mean being pregnant it will be slightly elevated but this was more than slightly. i ended up in urgent care with an upper respiratory not long after this test soooo... ALSO you'd think that maybe testing at crazy high numbers for Herpes simplex 1 (HVS 1) would be SOMETHING you'd tell your patient?! i always suspected i had it since i have had like 5 cold sores in my life but it was never confirmed. THIS IS IMPORTANT! if i had not known and kissed my baby there is a chance i could give it to him. HVS 1 and 2 will KILL infants! like within days it kills them. so that just MIGHT BE SOMETHING IMPORTANT TO TELL ME! 

AND to continue the incompetence i had to all but throw a fit to get the information needed to register at the hospital. i was asking and of second trimester. dr kept saying " you wont need to worry about that untill 3rd trimester". i FINALLY get to the page on the hospitals site. WHAT DOES IT SAY? "you should register by the end of your FIRST trimester". im done. i just cant... i. And to top it off their site is broken so i CANT register. looks like i might have to go in person after all. NOT AMUSED AT ALL!

only good thing today is that i tested my blood sugar this morning before food and it was normal (95). and an hour after eating it was in normal range too (139). Sooo ill keep monitoring it. All i have to say is that i have NEVER wanted vodka more in my life than right now... ill settle for cookies. 

Now off to pick the deshedded husky up from the groomers.


----------



## KigerQueen

woot glucose test was good! not i can eat all the sugary holiday things! 

some of you will remember my FILS mustang Chris. Well after a couple years of TRYING to find a rescue i FINALY got skydog to take him! they will be getting him next weekend! he will be going to oregon to live out his life loose and free like a mustang should. he will live in a herd of other mustangs and burros and just be. im so happy i can cry. he will not be stuck in that tiny pen being harassed by SILs kids. he will not have to stand and endure the elements with out being able to find a tree for shelter. he will not just sit and rot in a tiny round pen that is too small to lunge a foal in. They will start fundraising for him tuesday. i dont care how they word it. i do not care if they make us all out to be the bad guys. this is about this horse, not us. this horse should never have been in captivity. he cant handle life as a captive horse. sad part is he was born in holding and spent his entire life in captivity. he will never be happy being in a pen, or ridden. 
We will also not have to deal with SIL and her drama about that "stupid horse". My FIL pays for our board on the horses but that was HIS decision and he INSISTED upon it. My SIL is feeding her horses AND goats with the feed he buys for the mustang. the original agreement was she fed her 1 old horse (who he helped raise and train and has been in the family for 20 odd years) what he would bring up as a "board payment". a horse for feeding a horse if you will. now its a feed 2 horses and 4 goats for one horse to occupy space. and she wants to breed this thing and get more horses. she is takeing advantage of him. and the issue is he is not doing to well in his daily life. He MAY need assisted living by the end of next year. 

we can make the boarding work if we need to without his help. it would be extremely hard but we can if we NEED to. she is just takeing him for a ride and its makeing us all mad. if FIL could not afford board we would take over. she CAN afford feed but is just getting free feed for everything. if she could feed pellets to her dogs she would. 

Fiance can tell her to get her own farrier too once chris is gon. he cant do it anymore. his back is SHOT. he put shoes on rocket and for 2 weeks he was in extreme amounts of pain. he trimmed the filly last weekend and his back hurt for days. he cant trim her AND try to trim a not even halter broke 6 year old mare. he will be doing just that today and he will be miserable. but once that horse is gone he can say he dose not trim anymore and she can get her own farrier. and if she throws a fit she cant have Chris being there to hold over our heads.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm glad for the horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

so played with odie and jumps on the ground. since the grumpy boarder left jumps can now be left up in the riding arena. said boparder would throw the jumps and was destroying ranch and private property by busting them. not like he could not ride AROUND THEM. all he did was lope the horse for 30 min around in circles and then hand walk the thing for 45 min so no one could ride in the arena...

ANYWAY i asked odie to trot over them. he can easily NOT jump these jumps and i was fully expecting minimal effort from him. i was NOT prepared for him suddenly taking off at a fast lope on the end of the lead rope to propel himself over the jumps ****! needed a longer lead XD! i got crappy vid of it but im happy that i got any vid. youtube now sucks and i CANT rotate the vid! so had to use a crap editor and im not pleased. but it works i guess.


----------



## KigerQueen

so got my friend on odie today. rocket is a bit stuff so i just turned him out with the girls.
Saddled odie up english. he goes better english as he NEEDS the direct rein to figure out how to not fall all over the place. she has not ridden english since she was 12 (she is 28 now). last time she did she was jumping and came off her horse. fractured her back in 3 places. So she was a WEEE bit nervous about it. gave her an "Oh Crap Strap" on the saddle to make her feel better lol! She did amazing and so did odie! she needed a refresher on how to manage the reins but odie is a good sport. he holds his head nice. he will tell you when you when you need to figure your hands out. he also falls apart when you get it wrong but not horribly so. its easy to FEEL What you need to do and what works. took her about 15 min but once she had it they where doing nice posting and sitting trotts. she was SUPER happy and having ALOT of fun. she even saw what i meant when i say if he is going to do something stupid he screams it while thinking about it for 5 bloody min. Made her laugh when it happened. super easy to redirect him.

i also had to laugh at their ADD moments. i now know how my trainer feels. they both kinda slowed down and stopped riding to zone out at a random light in the sky. yeah... so she is SUPER excited to work him next week. Will get vid and post it. she wont EVER do jumping again but thats fine. she is thinking of doing dressage and odie likes dressage so i guess it works.


----------



## KigerQueen

So Updates galor about the mustang. sky dog came and picked him up. he is now i oregon and in their coverd arena. he is slowly getting used to them handling him though he looks freaked out about it (normal for him though). they are fighting 4 years worth of thrush in his feet and a current abscess. We tried out best to help with him but SIL would not stop her kids from dumping 55 gal every few days INTO his stall. so his stall was constantly a BOG. They would also not clean his feet. they would just bute him when he was lame (so at least once a month and not tell us of course). We treated his abscess and wrapped it before he left. Once he got there they trimmed him (we could not because he could not stand on that foot at the time) and are waiting for his feet to heal. once they do and they see if he can acclimate to the cold winters (this horse has NEVER SEEN snow so that will be fun) he will get turned out with the gelding herd to live out his days as close to wild as he can ever get. 

Here is what we had to go through every time to catch him. this was actually rather fast for him and he was being calm. most the times there is alot more dramatics from him. 





here is us loading him up and talking to the hauler. you can force this horse into the trailer. and he has not even left that small pen in 4 years so im still surprised he loaded so well.





his leaving Skydog California and heading to Skydog Oregon with a couple other of their rescues from this year. note the appy was found starved in a kill pen with a vid of a man jumping up and down on her back to show how broke she was. They said she was 10. her brand says she is about 28. poor girl can now live out her life as a mustang should.





and this is him after he had a couple days to settle in oregon. he is such a good boy. if he was not such a spook he would have been an amazing riding horse or pasture pet. but he has 0 self preservation so he will slam into fencing and try to kill himself on a weekly basis. not easy to rehome a horse like that. 







in other news im now seeing the DR weekly. As of monday Lil boy is about 5lbs! oh lord help me im going to end up with a 10lb baby! my dr made a comment about having 4 more weeks to go... im 32 weeks...SOOO Unless he magically forgot the jan 27th due date or he also thinks i will go early. and i kinda hope i do go into labor around 36 weeks. he will be term and if he gains the "normal" 1lb a week from this point on he will still be around 9lbs. i am the size of a house. My fiance likes to remind me im the size of a TWO story house lol. he is lucky i still have a sence of humor or he might be dead by now XD! So weekly ultrasounds. get to see how he is developing, check size and weight/growth and to monitor if anything goes wrong (like getting the cord wrapped around him or a plethora of other issues). I also get to be hooked up to a machine for 20 min each time. the machine monitors if im having contractions and the baby's heartbeat. 

During the last ultrasound he ACTUALLY copoprated. only because he was sleeping lol. BUT i had to wake him up so she could see if he was practising breathing. SOOO i took a huge breath and held it for 5 seconds. apparently he takes GREAT offence to that because i payed for it for the next 5 hours. Good news is yes he is practising breathing. bad news is i got my insided beat to crap because i woke him up. So during the contraction test thingy he was MAD. It was pushed up against my belly so he could feel it. so he spent almost the endier 20 min KICKING at it ****! he even set it off a couple times because how hard he hit it. Dr laughed at that and thought it was funny... funny when its not your insides...


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thanks for sharing this good story about the horse. It's so nice to have a happy ending for this horse.


----------



## KigerQueen

This week... it is 110% not my week. fiance and i got in a tiff (and im pregnant so nothing turned into something) and i shut my truck door slightly harder than normal. not a full on slam but it was forcefull. as soon as it shut the window shattered.... so now the dakota only has a windshield, a back window and a driver window... 3 down 3 to go... UGH that made my mood SOOO much better. one of my rats developed a URI. Nearly died but luckily mom and i have a slew of antibiotics and a nebulizer on hand. she is doing ALOT better. still staying on doxy for the next week of two. My dog is still blowing an abcess out of his foot. he is getting better but we all know abscesses get nasty before they get better so he is a miserable walking cone of shame. And now my cat. she developed a UTI last night and is trying to pee on EVERYTHING cloth every 5 seconds. had to lock her in a corner of my room with her tree and her food, water and litter pan. she was NOT happy and mad a few escapes. finally made her containment escape proof. she is not happy. she is now on doxy and D-mannose. UGH! 

i was supposed to work 4 days this week. i was excited for the extra pay since we have had horrible hours at work. WELL i get there and my store manager is standing at the posted schedules with a sharpie in hand... i now only work monday (yesterday) and friday... so 11 hours this week... hurray me... and i woke up sick this morning... Can this week just not?! My old manager was just going to give me time off when the baby came. no leave of absence or anything since i dont qualify for maternity leave. just taking me off the schedule for a couple months like he did a coworker (who has two jobs so she did not come back to this one for almost 7 months) im trying to keep being cheerful and what not and get my room set up but this week is just beating me down. BUT my new manager wants to do things right. so im getting 6 weeks of leave of absence. issue is they need to know a date to start it. Do i LOOK like i can see the future? my Son is on no ones schedule. he will come out when he is good and ready unless medically deemed otherwise. I can say "oh yes ill be delivering him at 11:45am on Tuesday january 22". it dose not work that way.. my boss set a tentative date of the 25th of jan. idk what will happen if he comes sooner i guess. i might loose my job because like HELL im comeing in after birthing a small human into the world. im not leaving my house for AT LEAST a month. its flu season and EVERYONE feels the need to come to work sick or go out sick and breath my air while sick. AND BREATH ON ME WHILE THEY TELL ME THEY ARE SICK! JESUS PEOPLE!

Oh and negra managed to eat most of nottys tail. i have no clue how. her stall is wrapped in so much fencing its scary. Drastic times call for drastic measures. im getting hot wire and i will string it around the two sides of her stall to keep her mouth to herself. the nice show arab next to her with the stunning tail is apparently not safe. she even managed a nibble at odies. you would not notice unless you are OCD about his tail like me. 

If there is EVER a time i wanted to drink its now... and i cant... so im just going to drink unhealthy amounts of decaf coffee with sugar and whipped cream untill i feel better...


----------



## tinyliny

hope you feel better soon.


Actually Having a baby really changes your perspective about what is, and what is not, important. Once your baby comes, his demands will trump all else, in a way that can really be exhausting. He can't help it. But, you will have to LET the cat pee on clothes, if that is what happens. You will have to LET someone else take the dog to the vet. LET your mom or BF's mom help you. LET them tell you to take a nap when you can. 



You enter into this Twilight Zone of helplessness. All you can do is provide for the 'thing' that cries for you. YOu have to LET a LOT go. The nice part is, you have a 'Get Out of Jail ' card, because you are helping a helpless being get started. It's a once in a lifetime . . . . no do-overs. The baby trumps ALL. 



ALL.


----------



## KigerQueen

oh trust me i know. my family are stepping up. they are takeing care of the dogs bandaging. vet is in NO ONES cards at the moment because of various animals deciding they want to visit the vet a few extra times this year... And i am making a solution to the cat peeing. she is getting a large corner cage that should be done tomorrow or saturday so she can be confined better. it will also prevent her from trying to cuddle baby while he is asleep and accidentally suffocating him. i have NO issue with them helping. thats kinda what the snit in the truck was about. someone was whining about wanting a nap instead of going to home depot. now he gets to replace a window so there lol. i have started to let alot just go as its not important. im too tired to care. the whole work thing. we cant afford for me to be a stay at home mom but my son comes first and i will tell my job where they can go if they wont give me more than 6 weeks. im not going to work in a place where sick people cough all over me and breath my air then go home to an infant. And i know i have many family members willing to baby sit but id prefer to have time for us ALL to adjust before hoising an infant off on my parents while i work a job that pays me $190 a week. 


the biggest issue is someone helping with the horses. i do not plan to even LEAVE my house the first month or two unless its a drs viset. there will be quite a few since baby will be clubbed footed so weekly casting them bracing. i have had two different friends come out to ride and help me turn out and pick feet. but one fell off the face of the earth and the other has less then reliable transport and cant always come out. SOOO thats fun. Fiance will be spending weekends home with me and our son and wont be able to go to the horses more than once. and he wont want to hang out while they are turned out in the arena. looking at them being stuck in stalls for about 2 months... that will be fun.


----------



## tinyliny

you've got a lot on your plate. Could you part lease out the two hroses for a half year? So, they get out of their stalls, and you get some financial help?


----------



## whisperbaby22

Leasing may work, but it could cause more trouble that it's worth. It's winter, so you are not dealing with the heat, just let the horses go for a few months. You and the baby are the most important thing right now.


----------



## tinyliny

Leasing does have it's issues, but she was saying the horse s would be stall bound. stall bound for a couple of months. that's why I suggested leasing.


----------



## KigerQueen

i have one rideable horse and the thought of leasing out a 33 year old makes me cringe. considering he CANNOT be trail ridden unless you want some over excitement and acrobatics. Odie takes full advantage of his rider and is known to bolt with new people to get out of work. leasing is not an option as NONE of my horses have been on the trail in a while or could be taken on the trail. that's why i have been having friends come out and ride and help so they know the two rideable horses and their quarks and they are ok with staying ONLY in the arena. and ill be honest. i dont like strangers handling my horses. i dont mind them turning out but notty can run people over because she lacks thinking abilities 90% of the time so you HAVE to pay attention to her and send her in and out of her stall or arena. Rocket can be a brat and if someone smacks him to correct him his WILL strike at you (found this out over a year ago, smacking with the lead is a last ditch correction though he rarely needs correcting). my arab is the only one who is NOT a massive brat ****! and odie likes to step on people and walk over them. HE gets smacked with the lead often.


i have thought about leasing alot. hence why i say no. my horses are the reason i cant have nice things ****! the only one with hope is odie but he is green and can act it. he also is lame at least once a month from hoof issues im working out. he is normally sore after a trim and just before a trim. trying to keep him on a 4 week schedule. this current farrier seams to be fixing his issues but getting her out to the horses is hard since she is 2 hours away. So i might have to pay someone at the barn to turn out. but that means odie may not get out as often as he cannot be turned out with others and if the person turning out wants the round pen he wont get to be turned out in it. i will have to ask around the barn or my circle of horsey friends. 


as it stands they get turned out once a week because of gas and arena hogs. 40 horses there. I can NEVER get my horses turned out on a weekend either.


----------



## whisperbaby22

People in other parts of the country seem to have a horror of keeping horses in stalls. Out here, most stalls are open and bigger than 12 x 12. I know KigerQueen is concerned about the situation, but she is having a baby. If she can get a friend to fiddle with the horse a bit, they should be fine. 

I see horses in small corrals that never get ridden out here in the west all the time, they do just fine.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah they are in 20 X 16 stalls. so not tiny. but id still like them to get out. but it wont kill them to stay in. alot of horses NEVER get turn out. dose not mean its right but their horses dont have vices and are healthy so one month mine will live.


----------



## KigerQueen

Update on My Father in laws (now skydogs) Mustang. this is his new buddy. they will be turned out together in a large pasture with other mustangs. if things go well it will be today they turn them both loose with the herd. im so happy for this horse. he is getting the best life possible for him. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTKbKhAjB7/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## greentree

You Will NEED to get out of the house, for your OWN mental health! We moved when I was 38 weeks. I then spent 5 weeks in the hospital, because the new Dr. was scared. In my son’s first week, he was sitting on a table at a sushi restaurant and rolling as fast as my c-sectioned self would allow through the mall! He was due on Jan. 22, but did not arrive until the 31st! It was winter in my new city, and WAY colder than my previous climate!

Sorry you are having a bad week!


----------



## KigerQueen

oh i bet ill want out but im a home body anyway so i can stay inside for weeks at a time before i go crazy. that said i may be able to escape to the horses for a day BUT i dont want to rely on just that right away since they are a 30 min drive away. ill also have weekly outings to the dr for baby because he is clubbed footed so weeks of casts and months of leg braces and such. but im trying to limit my people exposure because this back water has way too many anti vaxers and people who thing going out sick with lord knows what to eat and crap is ok. i get coughed on all day at work. i dont know how i have not caught something yet. i wont hid him in a bubble forever and i know he will need to be exposed to germs but not when he is a new born and simple viruses and such can kill him. 


in other news they Renamed the mustang From Chris Ledoux to Braveheart. eh. fits him better than chris. He got to run for the first time in his life though. This horse was born in BLM holding. he lived in arizona and had nothing bigger then a small arena to run in. he has NEVER been able to interact with more than one horse at a time. never been in a herd and never seen that much free space to run. it was beautiful to see.


----------



## KigerQueen

note. now that that mustang is in the best place in the world for him, i can breath easy, guilt free and dump ALOT of crap from my plate. SIL keeps going on about how WONDERFUL her rescue mare is, and how well she is built and how everyone loves her lines... She has blue valentine about 5 generations back, Poco Pine about 5 gen back and jet deck about 5 gen back... she is built like an appendix. no idea dams dam just dams sire. She CANT be registered, she is tolerant but not trained. and she is still half starved. Fiance and i can see this mare will be "fun" to work with once she is at full health. She will breed this thing. she is convinced they will keep the foal... because she can see the future (insert eyeroll here). But see now that the mustang is gone we have no obligation to partake in anything horse with them. we can if we want but they have no pull. my father in law wont need to take fiances truck once every 2 weeks to bring a crap ton of feed in out sad lil dakota. no calls about the mustang braking things or being lame. We can walk away and breath easy. 

we will be building the cat cage/containment today. my cat is SUPER lovey and lays on us and cuddles all night. she also chews on fingers because she is weird. that said she CANT do that with a baby because she could acsidently smother him. i also do not want to wake up to blood curdling screams because needle teeth nibbled on baby fingers. she is not mean about it but i swear she never lost her kitten fangs as they are sharp. She also gets upset about anything and is known to pee on the bed of cloths and im REALLY tired of that. so at night she will be closed in her huge cat palace. her tree will be in it, extra shelving and toys built in as well. it will have a cat door i can open or close so she can come and go as she pleases untill its time to close up. once thats built i can put in our new bed into the room and then get the dresser in. then i can clean out the closet and set up the crib and then the room will be done. we are still currently staying with parents so mom can help me with the baby and baby sitting when i start working again. Fiance will be finding a new job beginning of the year so we are waiting on finding a place untill he can that sorted. current job is under the table and he can work 10 to 12 hour days for $100 per day. sounds good untill you realize he is making less than min wage. he buys junk cars so he has cars on his trailer all the time. his boss never keeps the trailer brakes in good repair and that has led to a few accidents including points on my fiances licence. he is done. his boss cost him the ability to get a CDL in the next 3 years. As it is he is spending his own money to put brakes on his work truck so he doesn't slam into traffic... yeah its a mess and he is flat tired of it and not knowing when he will get home. or ever being home at a decent time.

ill post pics of the finished cat cage.


----------



## KigerQueen

so need to make 3 more parts to said cat cage. just need to cut out the plywood for the back two pieces and the top piece. im painting the finished ones today. just white. im going with mostly gray furniture so white and black pieces fit in. and i can use ANY accent color. the crib is gray and the dresser will be gray so it works out.

Jon rode rocket on the trail yesterday. he said rocket has behaved better lol! he tried to lope in place 90% of the ride. at one point he had to stop and give him a 20 min breather because he just over did it. the road up the mountain and back and tbird park. he was a little sweaty on his chest and where the saddle went. she still had lots of energy after and ran around with the girls for about 10 min. we left him turned out for 45 min total to give him time to cool off before letting him eat in his stall. i clipped his neck and chest so he could cool off quicker since its still warm out and he is a mammoth for once. Fiance will ride him again next weekend. I was funny seeing him rid up returning from the ride. Rocket had lots of pep in his step and Fiance looked beat up ****! rocket once again proved that age dose not matter and that just because he is old dose not mean he is a good trail horse XD! he is an amazing cattle horse and trail horse but its at a higher speed and gear than 90% of people want to ride for a couple hours. Fiance said he did not chill out untill he dropped the reins and let him go in the wash. he had to get the running out of his system i guess.

I worked with odie a bit yesterday. got the BEST lope out of him yet. going right he had LOTS of lift in the front end and it was not a face unbalanced canter. Going right was not quite as nice but it was not rushed. his head was a bit higher on that side so i think i need to add an extra min to my canter on the left side for him. one of the boarders asked if he was a show horse before we got him lol. he has a WP jog to DIE FOR. too bad he doesn't do it in the show pen XD! told her no but he will be after Baby is born and a bit older. 

Saw the Dr again today. for once lil one was coroportive for an ultrasound lol! but per usual was seamingly offended by the machine the hooked me up to and proceeded to kick at it. he did not set it off this time soo progress XD!


----------



## KigerQueen

so at 5am SOMEONE decided to turn himself sideways. THAT was incredibly painful considering he is almost 6lbs. After HOURS of his trying to decide if he wanted to go back to normal he turned. BUT i get a VERY strong feeling he turned the WRONG way. he has been head down since 26 weeks. to flip the wrong way at almost 35 (will be 35 weeks tomorrow)is incredibly stressful. i THINK he may have flipped or tired to again. he is somewhat sideways again. idk why. all i know is that i feel very bruised. my entier belly hurts. me poking at him trying to feel where is what hurts badly. AND the absolute best part is that my DR is closed untill day after christmas. i cant afford to nor do i think it will benefit ANYONE if i go to the ER about it. i just have to be incredibly stressed about it and in pain untill i see my dr after christmas. i have NOT let my bead untill now (so 4;30pm) because i hurt and because i was trying to get him to right himself. the harder part is its hard to tell feet pushed from hand pushes. his little punches have rivled his kicks since he first started moving where i can feel him. he is clubbed foot so i can feel for toes when he pushes on me. 

the kicker is that im being WAY overly emotional about it because im pregnant -_-'. though the combo of stress and pain dose not leave me stable on a good day. im not being a baby about the pain. im more concerned as to why i hurt. did something get messed up in there? after that flip did he get tangled in things? why dose it constantly hurt did something get badly damaged and should i go to the ER? am i now going to have a C section because he is breech? all the questions someone who is tired and emotionally drained dose not need RIGHT before christmas. this also makes cleaning hard to do. i have stuff i need to do and now i hurt alot so that puts a damper on that. AND i need to go shopping and fiance took the car to look at it. he was supposed to help his friend this morning and this guy is good at turning a 3 hour thing into a 12 hour thing and he NEVER lets Fiance leave. so now im here after promising mom we will run to the store (because her car has been dead for 4 years) and i only have a stick shift truck that wont hold the stuff she wants to get. and its chilly out and has only 3 windows. front, driver and rear... NOT my day.


----------



## KigerQueen

oh yesterday yesterday... where to begin... Well my day was packed. was going to take my father in law for his physical for the bus company. his hand "freezes" shut (from him walking with it in a fist all the time. this is a self caused issue) so i needed to fill paperwork out for him. I have to take fiance to work because the truck battery was dead. i get to Father in laws around 9am and he has a massive brake down because his had was so bad he could not tie his shoes. Note i was up at 6am with no sleep. i was not mentally or emotionally read for ANY of this. i felt horrible for him but i had no idea what to do. I calmed him down and we decided to head to the horses before i have to go to my Dr appointment. 

We get to the horses and im walking rocket out to the arena. he kept walking into me so i looked up at him to see what his issue was. i was NOT ready for what i saw. his entire eye was swollen shut! like he got stung by a bee or something! then i realized the entire side of his FACE was also swollen! i did a quick check of him but he was jigging and i knew i HAD to turn him out as he was WAY to amped to sit still. i turned him out and he was acting 100% normal running around having a good ol time. i tore his stall apart to see WHAT the hell he managed to hurt himself on. Once i concluded that my other horses had more potentially dangerous things than he did (i found NOTHING in his stall) i played with odie for about 15 min while i tried to figure out WHAT we where going to do as we are on a shoe string budget. FIL said he had the vet bill and to just call the vet. Tied odie up and used the bathroom before calling the vet. THIS is when my NEXT crisis reared its head. I had started (and mostly had) lost my mucous plug! OH farking FANTASTIC TIMING! So i call my vet. they said they could not come out untill 1:30. my Dr appointment (that i was NOT going to miss come hell or high water now) was at that time. So i called a different vet that i have not used but had out when that mare colliced months ago. They where out within 45 min!

So i put odie away and tied rocket up waiting for them. looked him over and his eye itself seamed fine so i felt better about that. he was antsy so i turned him out in the round pen while i searched his stall for the unpteenth time. the ranch hand came out and was SO upset that he did NOT see rockets face. Rocket HAD to have been like this for at least 2 or so days. i CANT get too mad at him as its still darkish out when he feeds, rocket is a black horse and he tends to keep that side of his face facing towards the other horses so it can be missed. more so when you are in a hurry to feed because its cold.

Vet came and sedated him. he was not willing to sit to still because his face hurt. cant say i blame him. She flushed his eye, and dyed it to check they eye it self. Eye was healthy. She then shaved under the eye and got a better look at the "scrape" under the eye. looked like a puncture that healed closed. so it healed from the outside first and traped the infection IN. Hence the ballooned face. She checked his temp and it was 101.5F. So not a HUGE fever but considering it was cold he should have been closer to 98 or 99. so low grade fever. She gave him banamine then scrubbed the wound. it did ooze a bit after but its closed so she cant really tell how bad it was. she took a small blood sample to see how bad the swelling is and so we know how long to keep him on meds for. She gave me banamine past to give him daily after takeing his temp to help with swelling and fever. he is also taking antibiotics that need to be soaked to mush and put in his food 2x a day. 

The ranch hand volunteered to give him his pills 2x a day. i gave him the first dose and i can say despite his face the old man is his ornery ol self. he was trying to grab the food before i could dump it in his bin. 
for ALL that including the emergency call it was $418. I could cry! thats one of the CHEAPEST vet bills i have had in a long time! 

Went to the Dr and the ultrasound showed that the baby has dropped. The machine caught a contraction and the Dr said i was 2cm dilated. YAY! 

Then i had my Wic appointment and then off to pick up fiance. FIL wanted to take us out to eat so we went out with him to Golden corral (one of his fave places). there i filled Fiance in on how bad his dad was this morning. He called his siblings when his dad was not around to fill them in and tell them to spend time with their dad. I FINALLY convinced FIL that fixing the 06 cummins is NOT worth it. its better to sell it for 2k (and we have a byer) and take that 2k and get a nice lil chevy s10. Its not to tall for him to get in and its still a truck. We have the 89 cummins to pull the trailer if needed. the 06 has a dead tranny and a crap ton of body damage. its toast honestly. not worth the money put into it for him. he cant get in it anyway.

after dropping him off fiance and i ran up to walmart. i needed to get a thermometer for rocket (the one thing i dont seams to have at the horses) and the items needed to make Padsicles for after birth (aloe vera juice and witch hazel). then we went to go check on rocket since fiance wanted to see how he was doing himself.

Rockets swelling went down. his temp was 98.5 so A LOT better. he ate most his dinner (it was gone by this morning). 

I did not get to bed untill 9pm. i was sore. my back was killing me (not from standing but from small contractions and braxton hicks) and i was a whiny miserable mess and ready for sleep.


Got up at 5:30am and we left by 6:20am to drop fiance off at work since we are not trusting the dakota at this time. After dropping him off i headed to the horses to give rocket his banamine and check his temp. Half way there my Vic starts over heating. like ALMOST red lining it! i do not know how i got it there with out over heating it and blowing my engine but i did. i parked in front of odies stall and popped the hood and killed it. out of water. IDK how as we are normalt religous in checking fluids but it was dry. limped it over to the wash rack and filled the reservoir with water and left it to idle and filled as needed untill it stopped dropping the level. did not see any leaks but will keep and eye on it. meantime i checked on rocket. 

Bright eyed and bushy tailed. demanding cookies as normal so that was good. Ranch hand fed him with his meds and by the time i got the stuff to check his temp and give him his other meds he ate half of his food so that was good. his temp was 96.8F He WAS laying down most of the night so im not surprised. he was acting normal so i gave him his banamine. LET ME TALL YOU! if you want to see what an insulted horse looks like rocket was a good example. after sticking a thing in his butt a shoved past in his mouth. he sulked in the corner of his stall and did not want to eat for a solid 5 min. he was fine when i left but boy the butt hurt was strong with him ****!

Back to the car. The car was still idling at the wash wrack and staying at the middle line (normal temp). water level was good so i headed home. did NOT take the freeway either. She was a normal temp all the way home (all 15 so miles). Checked the water level again and it had not moved and the temp was perfect all the way home. Im going to have lunch with my fiance at 12pm then check the horses again. hopefully the car is normal and i do not need to add to the repair list.


I am also putting in my 2 weeks notice tomorrow at work. Dont think i will make it the full 2 weeks though. there are multiple reasons for this but mostly my boss. my old boss was just going to take me off the schedule for how ever long i needed like he did another women i work with earlier this year. My current boss needs to "do it by the book" and only give me 6 weeks of "a leave of absence" well HR wants to know the DAY i need to leave. You know because i know the EXACT DAY AND TIME my baby will decide he wants to come out!. well she told me over a month (or two) ago they need to get some info from me and would send me an email. I go into work on the 2nd and she gives me a sticky note with a phone number on it saying i need to call HR BEFORE they can send me the email. WTF! you waited THIS LONG! i call, no answer so i left a message. Still no call back either. They have been going threw and firing people left and right recently. All good employees too. they fired my friend (who fall off odie). they said she was a no call no show. WELL she put in for 2 days off MONTHS ago and got them. she was on a hunt in the middle of the woods. They changed the schedule overnight and scheduled her to work. Well they "called" her but she was in BFE so could not answer. So they fired her. another co worker went to quit and they fired him and had him fill out paperwork. SO. I am fully expecting them to pull something similar on me when i give my 2 weeks tomorrow. BUT unlike my coworker ill just walk out. cant fire me if i quit first. Fiance got a better job at Walmart and is getting 40 hours at the moment. about the same pay as his last job but he is getting hourly instead of salary. so he works 40 hour weeks as 70 hour weeks for the same pay. He is QUITE happy and more so to know WHEN he is getting home. 

been a busy week. now if i can just get everyone to help me finish setting up the room BEFORE the baby gets here i would be happy...


----------



## Tihannah

Good grief, what a day! Poor baby! Hope he's better soon and you better take it easy!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, no wonder you were freaked out. Hoping for smoother sailing for you.


----------



## KigerQueen

so rocket was looking REALLY good yesterday afternoon. the swelling on his face was all but gone. it was restricted to his eye and the small sound under it. looks like the healed cut was oozing a bit. i could touch his face without it bothering him and feel his cheek bone again. Also he was felling QUITE himself. I APPARENTLY was NOT paying enough attention to him and he bit me -_-'. brat got a whack on the nose for that. He was quite nippy and ornery so safe to say he felt JUST fine. 
His temp was 97.7 so a bit low still but he was acting normal so i am not too concerned. i am almost thinking i SHOULD Blanket him but i have no one to take it off soooo.... He was also insulted again about the banamine. he sat and sulked for about 5 min while i talked to a couple of the other boarders.

In other news mom and i are going to rip apart my room. Told work they wont see me for a bit as im having contractions. Nothing close but i have been dilating a bit and i lost the rest (did not know there was more to lose eww) of my plug. Had one HELL of a contraction this morning that lasted almost 20 min. having another one as i type. family is taking bets and my "sister" is saying 3 days max so yeah. once i pop ill let them know im not comeing back at all. but i did not have the energy to tell them that this morning while in the middle of a contraction. Finished painting the Cat containment. It will be assembled today. then the closet will be cleared out and the bed taken down. Then the new bed (sharing a twin with a 6'4" cowboy is NOT fun) will go up next to the cat cage where the trink was. the Crib will go in the closet so i can walk around my bed but still keep him close to me. we will put the louver doors back on it so when the baby is not in the crib i can close the closet to keep critters out of there (and so the cat dose not need to be locked up longer than necessary). then the dresser will go up and the cloths will be separated out (for once!). THEN the cube shelf will go in under the tv that still needs mounted to the wall. that way our game systems (i collect retro consoles and i still play them) have a place to be and be organized. 

then the car needs addressed... its a mess and im about to throw several large heavy items belonging to fiance AT him so they get the HECK out of my trunk! 

i am NO LONGER leaving my house untill i give birth unless ABSOLUTELY necessary. after the last couple of days running all over creation im DONE. No more! i need rest and to get this crap done. though the 10 hours of sleep i got was FANTASTIC.


----------



## KigerQueen

Rocket update. Swelling is drastically down. its just a little puffy around the eye now and its open and he can see A LOT better. the cut is oozing nastiness but that's good. 98.5 Temp last night so we are normal range! hopefully he dose not need any additional days of meds. Fiance said he was quite feisty last night. that makes me feel VERY good considering his age now. 

ME on the other hand lol. The Office has been turned into a nursery/ breastfeeding room. Baby will sleep with up but the office houses some of the other items we needed. and its the only animal free room in the house and will stay that way. Either later tomorrow or tuesday. I was woken up by a rather painful contraction (felt like my back was on fire for several minutes). i AM having contractions but they are still all over the place. but im also getting the beginning labor shivers sooo. Not active labor but absolutely prelabor. ill say within the next 48 to 72 hours. excited and scared lol. Room is almost done. need to get the bed out and switched. then the crib up then the dresser in. im kinda thinking mom and i can disassemble the bed and the other bed is easier to move since its a sleep number bed. 

Hospital ad baby bags are packed and ready. will clean the car and get the carseat in (has a level built in so should not be to hard).


----------



## KigerQueen

so Fiance spent time with rocket yesterday. He noticed they cut was oozing QUITE a bit so he sent me pics. i asked him to clean it real quick. WELLL lets just say its nasty. there is a VERY deep hole where the tiny scab once was. its oozing quite a bit too. Rocket is still feeling normal though and was NOT pleased to have it cleaned out. Fiance turned him out in the sand for a bit and had to re clean it since rocket rolled and stuffed the hole with sand... So Fiance put a fly mask on him to keep dirt AND flys out of it. Emailed the vet pics too.

Come this morning the vet called and said they wanted to recheck him and look at his eye today. fiance was heading to the barn anyway so he is there now waiting for the vet. Rocket is currently takeing his mid morning siesta and did not care if Fiance was walking around his stall or not. Surprise surprise his fly mask was missing. it MAGICALLY appeared in odies stall... Brat. So rocket shoved dirt, crap and shavings into the hole... told Fiance to wait for the vet to come out before cleaning as she may have a better way or want him to do something other than a sponge and water. Good times...


in other news my room is 80% finished! new bed in place and the crib is up! Almost went to the hospital last night. i was having "contractions" 3 min apart constantly out of nowhere. Took a hot shower and was going to get ready to head to the hospital. But they stopped after the shower. i layed on the bed while mom and Fiance assembled the crib (with "little" difficulty ****). Between 11pm and 10am i have had like 10 small hicks. nothing like what was happening before my shower. they where takeing my breath away and they HURT! sooo false alarm. yay lol. The cat containment is getting bolted to the wall and her shelves are getting put in today. she is a weird cat and was VERY upset about all the commotion untill i propped up the sides of the cage in place around her cat tree. she feels safe in it so there is that. Then the dresser will be assembled and i can have cloths NOT sitting in trash bags but folded and put away! SO excited about that! Then the tv and cube shelf so the various consoles are not in boxes takeing up space in the office.


----------



## KigerQueen

so after the vet got to the barn she cleaned it very well. its blown out in two holes now. she wants fiance to flush it with betadine twice a day and try to keep a fly mask on him. Well odie took it off while the vet was talking to fiance. I swear im going to muzzle that horse... So tomorrow morning (assuming im not in labor) i get to go and braid odies tail and put it up so negra can't get it. Then he is getting switched with notty so we can keep a fly mask on rocket. he is staying on antibiotics longer too. yay... this will end being a $600 vet bill. at least the old guy is worth it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Cat containment is done!


----------



## KigerQueen

Thursday Jan 10th at 2:45am my water broke. I had 0 warning either. No Braxton hicks, no contractions no major nesting, nothing. Just laying in bed and felt a weird pop. I magicaly mannaged to NOT get it on my bed so im happy for that. We got to the hospital at 3:30am and my contractions had just started but where ramping up fast. By 5am I was writhing and SCREAMING for a (insert colorful language here) epidural. Once that happened I was QUITE content. I told the nurse something felt weird by 9am and she dismissed me. They checked me at 10am and guess what they saw. There was a head! I flipping TOLD them I felt something! By 10:26am we welcomed our little boy into the world at 7lbs 7oz. I mannaged only 8 hours of labor and about 20ish min of pushing. Dont know what god was smiling upon me but I'm thankful. 

There was a slight issue. He was born so fast all the fluid from his lungs did not get out. So for the next 15 hours they moniterd his breathing and I could not hold or feed him. That was he'll right there. Then after I FIANLY got him back (in the middle of the night with no instructions or help besides a 3 min explination on latching) I was happy to have him. The next moening they did blood work and took him away again for jaundice. They then had me feed formula to flush his system. That has had lasting impact on brest feeding. He now refuses to latch more then 3 min and SCREAMS and turns read and works himself up because sucking from a boob is harder than a low flow bottle... Picking my battles. Ill just pump and feed him with a bottle. I do have to supliment with formula since I'm not producing the amount he is wanting and needing to eat. 

But we are home now and he is a happy and noncomplicated baby. Only cries for gas or if he is hungry or needa a diaper change.

Thats fun though. Since his first change he has decided that is the WORST thing and must fight and scream the entier time lol. 

He is too advanced though. He can hold his head up and look around. He CAN slightly crawl, he can lift himself up and he can roll over... He has been able to do this since day 3. I'm positive he shoukd NOT be able to do all that yet but ill take it as a good sign.

He will be getting casts on this week, poor guy. He likes to sleep curled up on us and the casts will ruin that for him. I also feel bad for me. His legs are strong now. We are now going to weponize his legs. Diapwr changes will be painfull for us ****!

This also means we need to bring 90% of his cloths to other mothers. He needs leg snaps on all outfits and pants. Cant bend legs out of onesies with casts. 


Updates will be sporadic since I dont get to sleep. He is being good so far tonight but I would not bet the farm on it staying that way.


Rocket is doing amazing. Almost compleatly healed up. Idk when I can go out and see the. Next. I'm still sore from birth and needing to pump frequently. Id post baby pics but this forum is open sooo yeah no...


----------



## whisperbaby22

Congratulations, and yes, keep your privacy.


----------



## greentree

Congratulations!,!! I am so happy for you! Glad he is somewhat uncomplicated!


----------



## KigerQueen

Well not much to update on. I get little sleep because SOMEONE wont sleep in his crib more than an hour. Unless grandma is watching him... So he is mostly aleeping on me. But we are slowly gettong better at sleeping in the crib and NOT on mommy all night lol. 

I developed a cyst is an VERY unplesent area today. Aparently can be caused by child birth... So Yeah that made my day... Have not seen the horses in a hot min. Fiance checks on them but my friends baild on me with helping so no horse has bee. Turned out in a while. They will live but still.


----------



## KigerQueen

So update (late) on the cyst. It was a hematoma. Aparently I had a small amount of internal bleeding aroubd my bits that had to be drained. Let me tell you id rather child birth again then that fun experiance. He numbed the hematoma but there was ALOT that was NOT numbed...

Anyway thats taken care of. The small child as of yesterday is in casts for his clubbed feet. That was the day he found his voice. He is ****ED. My normaly quiet and agreeable baby is now a angry screaming mess. Cant say I blame him. He is better today. He got some sleep "training" in last night. He refuses to let me sleep unless he is on my chest. I hate co sleeping as its dangerous but my need to sleep over the weeks made it be a thing. But last night he wanted to eat untill he puked (he is known to over eat. I know how much he can have before that happens). I told him no and to sleep. Inknow he is 3 weeks old but he cant eat more than 6 oz in 10 min or he spits up and he was ADIMENT he wanted more. So he ended up crying and throwing a fit on me untill he zonked. He is not starving. He eats 4 to 6oz every 2 to 3 hours. Sometimes I can get him to sleep for 4 hours. But he is a chunky monkey. Tonight ia tye night. He is going in hia crib and he is going to sleep in there. I got my bonding in and let him adjust by alowing the cosleeping but its really hard with casts and again its not safe. I also would REALLY like to sleep on my side.

I am itching to see the horses and ride. Now that my ppd has disappeared and I can eat and have energy I'm ready to do more than sleep and change diapers lol. I dont know how that will go as the hematoma is still slightly there. Hopefully ita gone by the 20th. I really dont want it drained again. 

I'm thinking of getting a job at state farm or farmers. I hope I dont lose my insurance but as long as the baby can keep his in ok with loseing mine. Weekly castings and then brace changes for the next 3 years will not be cheep.

Rocket is as good as new. And I need to pull his shoes and trim him and odie. 

Now here is my nessisary stress I'm dealing with. As I have saod my father in law inssists he pays board. Thats fine. One horse is his and we cant afford the horses otherwise. He is a horder so he cant let the horses go so in reality its a win win for all. He "keeps" the horses and I do to. Well he failed his DOT because he cant open his right hand or make it work most the time. When the mustang broke his ankle instead of takeing pain meds he clenched his hand all the time. Fiance worned him his had woukd get stuck like that. So here we are. He spent the past 2 weeks working on it and its improved. We will be takeijg him back to a dr to get him to signoff on his Dot paperwork so he can go back to driving city bus. If not some hard desisions will be made and the remaining horses will go out to sister in laws unless I can get a good job asap. I'm looking at putting my Arab down as she is not really ridable, rehomable and if we have to downsize I'm putting oldies down. I want to avoid euthing but I'm not a fool and know that finding a lame 22 year old grade Arab and a 34 year old gelding a home is not happening. Nitty would go to another family member. And ill try and float odie as we are determined to be his only owners. 

To top it off fiance took a pay cut to be able to be home more. We cannot pay FILs bills either. He is now getting super needy and needa fiance to spend time with him or help him with arbitrary things. He keepa telling him to leave him out in the desert to die... He has other kods who need to step up. Fiances brother is starting to see JUST how bad FIL is. We are NOT set up to care for him by ourselves and everyone is just letting that fall into the youngest sibling (fiance). We JUST had a baby and are poor as crap. NOT what we need right now. So between ppd, stress, not being able to eat for 2 weeks and a rought start in the hospital my milk has dried up almost entirely. That means most the money is going to formula. Ugh. Been a rough month. Hopefully things get better soon.


----------



## KigerQueen

I'm going to go postal on fiances family REALLY quick! His sister in law keeps insisting on seeing our son. I would normaly be fine with it but not when 3 kids and the parents are SICK! they are saying things like "you cant shelter him from gerns forever". He is 3 bloody weeks old! Poor guy got casts but on a couple days ago! He is miserable enough as it is! He has his entier life to be exposed to things. Colds suck and he doae not need his first one when he is so little if its avoidable. I cant even... I am so mad I'm seeing nothing but red. They are being underhanded and insistent on seeing him. No one in the family got to see her last kid untill he was almost 6 months old! They are pushing some very firm boundaries and I'm about to compleatly lose it on them. They have never taken great interest in our lives but suddenly they need to see THIS nephew (there are like 13 kids innthe family between my fiances sibling. There are plenty to go around) badly. They wanted to see him in the hospital while he was in the nicu. I told eveeyone PRIOR to his birth I did NOT want visitors and they tried to manipulate fiance. 

Am I being unreasonable? Is it unresonable to try avoid a bunch of sick people with a newborn? 

I feel betrayed in a way by his family's blatent disregard for our wishes and our sons health.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Hold your ground. Be firm. Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## tinyliny

your fiance needs to tell them 'No'. Not yet. He needs to be there, running interference for you. It's his job now.


I'm sorry, that sounds awfully blunt. My bad.


First, congratulations on your birth! I laughed when I read that you said you had not gotten any 'warning' before your water broke. But, you'd been having warnings for days prior; all those contractions, the mucuc plug. those were your warnings. and, yes, that's a not too long labor and birth. its because you are young and strong


I am sorry about all the challenges of dealing with your in laws. It can be very hard when a young family is stuck between caring for their own children and their aged parents. My kids are more or less grown up, though both still live at home currently. And, I have aged parents on three sides; husband's, my mom +step dad, and my dad's widow. So, just as we are retiring and seeing our kids off, we realize that we are 'on' for parent care. Fortunately, we are not struggling for money, like you are. I really wish for at least one of these sources of stress to ease up, so you can enjoy your baby a bit more. 



And, I'd be the last person to judge you for putting down the old horses now.



I


----------



## KigerQueen

Thankfully faince is being firm. My fiance is the youngest of 5 siblings. It shoukd not fall on us when there are more financialy stable siblings who can step up. Not the one who is struggling, just had a baby and has been telling them for a long time FIL needs help sooner than later. 

BUT father in law saw a difrent dr who passed him for his DOT. FIL has been working his hand so it works as long as he dose not look at it or think about it. So he goes back to work Friday. I'm going to go back to work in a couple weeks I think. As much as I dont want to. Then after my son is 3 or 4 months old I'm going to gind a full time job. Most likly at farmers or state farm. Then we can save up and I may be able to afford us to rent horse property. I have decided that I will not have more than 2 horses at a time either after the oldies go. 

Also Finaly! We got sleep! Little one HATES his crib. But he only woke up 3 times in the night for a change and food. I got to sleep untill 11am! Hazzah! Small victories. 

In hopeing to get some pony time in Thursday. I may also be doing a thing that may irk the man ****! A friend had an opps litter of pet rats. I recently lost one of mine and decided if the opertunity fell into my lap I would get another. My girls minus one are all old and I dont want to leave juto alone. So after ponys I may be bringing home two lil ratties. Wont be any more work than they are now. Fiance is dont fond of rodents but allwhell. Not like he has to interact with them. And its like $30 for 4 months of food.


----------



## tinyliny

I love domestic rats. they make very nice low care pets. 



You know, it's the mother in me, but I have to say, . . .please take it easy with the horses. This time in your life is not like any short illness, or vacation, or being laid off work or any other reason for laying low at home. You are a mother now. this is a very important job. It's not just a two week , put up with time. It's a very special time. Your son will never, ever be this small and dependent again. It's his one and ONLY time to be this way, and you are his world. please, take your time if you can, revel in it. Pat yourself on the back for all your hardwork, and really, really, really look at him, the miracle that he is. It is so short that if you even blink, it will be gone. this time.


----------



## knightrider

@tinyliny, you are so right. My memories of my babies are so precious!

When my youngest was 3 weeks old, my son brought home a "little cold" from school. My baby got pneumonia from that "little cold" and was hospitalized for 6 days. @kiger Queen, your little one doesn't need to be exposed to those germs. I pray your fiancé makes his family stay away.


----------



## KigerQueen

Oh his family is staying away. So I won there.

And I'm not going to spend too much time at the horses. I got pony time on wendsday. Rode odie for like 15 min. I'm sore but I needed it. Odie was a dream for once.

And dont worry I wont be staying away from my son too long. Thatbwas the first not doctor related excitation since before I gave birth. All I do is hang around the house all day and care for baby and do laundry. If I dont get some sort of outdoor time I'm going to go NUTS. and I may see my horses once a week at most. I'm relying on my mom to baby sit and I dont want to abuse her willingness to do so.

Rocket needs his shoes done so fiance and I will be bringing our son to see the horses with his stroller and such. He dose not ger much outside time because I dont have reason (or time) to just sit outside. So he can get some outside time. I can sit with him while fiance shoes rocket. Then we switch and I get another ride in. 

And I got the lil rats today! Omg they are TINY! I was bad. I got two. So my total is 7. But my girls are all 2+ years old so idk how long I will have them all.


----------



## tinyliny

my little brother had a twin. At the age of 6 months, they both got pneumonia. One twin died.


----------



## KigerQueen

So been busy. Today showed my sister in laws filly fir the first Time. She took 4th out of 7 mares. Not bad for her first show. My nice wanted to show so we brought notty. Notty took 6 out of 7! For beijg a fuzz monster and out of shape I was quite proud of her. 

So lets go back to the Thursday. I spent the night at my sister in laws soni could spend the entier day fixing her foal up. Her farrier sucks and left her longer than odie and did NOT fix her flairs. Said bs about slowly fixing it. His slowly cahsed it to get so bad her feet where starting to turn outward on the fetlock. Good way to destroy a yearling for life. So i started by doing a FULL TRIM on her. And she was NOT still. I mean she was not horrible but it took longer. Then she had a bath. She also did not stand still for that. That was fun. Had to brush her out quite a bit. Then clip her legs. I had trimmed her mane the previous week so that was already done. Took over 5 hours! She better have placed ****! Found out AFTER the show that they no longer work with the apha so her points wont go towards her ROM. Kinda ticked but what ever. It was good experianced.

I am going to have notty body clipped this week. Get her fitted for next show.

I start back at work tomorrow. That should be "fun".


----------



## greentree

Congratulations! She is awfully cute! So, you got her papers? (I thought there was some question about that....)


----------



## KigerQueen

No this filly was baught with papers. She has a parrot mouth but there may be hope she grows out of it. She looks really immature imo for a yearling (her birthday is on may 3rd). Their dun mare is up in the air. She is from registerd stock but was removed when the elderly owner injured herself and was unable to care for them so they all startred starving. 

The fillys name is Magestics Desert Sky. 

Looks like ill be getting notty bossy clipped this week. It was 80f today so she is a hot mess.


----------



## KigerQueen

Nitty got shaved today. Payed somone $125 to do it! Holy cow she looks so diffrent! 

Bur before that I gave her a bath and used a dog grooming dryer to dry her off. She took it very well.






She had to be twitched for her ears. Was quite impressed with what my groomer used for a twitch. 

Looks like notty will be a long time customer of this lady! Now to get a wee bit more food in her and start fitting her.


----------



## KigerQueen

Missed these pics


----------



## KigerQueen

So I Finaly found a doctor who listens to me! She orderd me a MRI, blood work, and a pelvic scan. At least this doctor understands how scary random and unresolved vision changes are. And after 6 (or 7? Lost count) gyns ignore or dont care about my pain I have had since I was 19. Its honestly a medical I got pregnant because of it. Not looking forward to drinking 32oz of water an hour before the ultrasound... I'm going to pee myself. I need to pre within 5 min of drinking 8oz. I had poor pladder control before I got pregnant. Now... Yeah this will be FANTASTIC! but I'm glad its getting done.
Small child is doing well. He is a funny and opinionated child. He already is hoocked on sesame street. He has insisted on being in his swing but he is finaly willing to be put on his back or tummy for more than 5 min without screaming or having a fit. He even fell asleep during tummy time for about 45 min yesterday. Thats huge for him as of late. He recently started grunting and crying in his sleep. Like the past 2 weeks. He normaly does that 20 min before waking up. So now I dont sleep lol. He starts around 4am. He does not wake up to eat untill 6am so thats a long time of me sitting there with a pillow over my head (to soften the grunting. I can still hear him cry).his feet look 100% normal. He is getting over his issues with the bar. He is still ****y about sleeping in it so some nights i pick my battles. 

Anyway I am paying a girl who lives where I board to lunge notty $15 a week. 3 times a week for about 14 min each time. Think thats decent. Going to show her how today so she knows what to do. Will have to leave a halter tied to her stall now. Need to see if I have a cheep one I dont care about. Got vid of her lunging. For such a downhill horse she can bring her front end up nicely. Poor old girl got tired after 10 min of trotting. But she sits all day sooo... Trying to help get her fit for showing. I know she is old but it dose not take much to beef her up. And now that she is shaved she won't sweat all her feed off. Also itscsuposed to be 97f today... Glad I had her shaved


----------



## KigerQueen

So my SIL thought her rescue mare was preggers. She ordered a livestock pee test to see if she was (still planned on getting the vet out but did not want to waist 300 if she was not). Looks like this mare is preggers. They got her in late November and she was with a stud in early november late October (the owner she was rescued from had at least one stud and he may have been tirned out with the mares). So looks like the vet will be comeing out after all. Glad my SIL saw something in this mare because she came out a lot nicer than I thought she would. Sil says she is starting to feel something in her flank area (what prompted her to get her checked). I feel she does not look particularly large but who knows.

Also notty is looking amazing.


----------



## KigerQueen

So. We did not go to the show. SIL cancled last min. She does not want her daughter to have fun or get attention (she is a narsisis). She said it was a money issue and I had told her I had agreed to pay for all of it. It was a doube judged show and counted as 2 shows since one was canceled. I payed for notty to be clipped. Exta for her face and outside of her ears. Then I payed a girl to lunge her weekly and notty was really beefing up. 

I spent the night at their place to fix the trailer, trim her filly and get her show preped. I then got bad food poisoning (not surprised. Not the first time her food made us sick) and pucked in front of our car. But no I went though all of that so her daughter can show like she wants to. 

Done. DONE with a capital D! 

In other news MRI was normal. I have brain lol. Ultrasound showed ovarian cysts so that's a thing. Nurologist Thursday then off to the pelvic pain and surgical center on the 29th to figure out my pain.


----------



## KigerQueen

WOOT! vet came out and said the test must have been faulty and that the mare is open! one less thing to worry about!


----------



## KigerQueen

i have not bee bout to the horses for a couple weeks because the baby and my doctors appointments. i went out yesterday to have pony time and trim negra and was disgusted by what i found!
a couple weeks ago when i trimmed odie i saw negra was a week thin and i asked them to up her food. i got attitude from the feed guy and he said she looks "normal" to him but he said her food anyway. WELL Negra is now about 200lbs UNDERWEIGHT!. she has been recently wormed. she eats mush so its not her teeth though i did check them anyway. there is NO EXCUSE! i am so farking TIRED of this! i can NEVER have all 4 of my horses look good at once i swear!. i asked him to upp odies feed and he did. odie was THIN. he needed a good 100lbs on him. he has it now and looks better. rockets FAT so im happy. Notty looks really good after MONTHS of me complaining. nw my arab, my air fern, is emaciated. i dont know weather to cry or scream or what. im on the look out for a new barn but we HATE moveing barns all the time. i dont know what to do.

in other news i rode rocket last night. he was fantastic and very forward. so at lease he made me smile.


----------



## KigerQueen

note. he said he did not notice her lose weight. im just so done... i hate this state and the "horse people" out here.


----------



## trailhorserider

Awe, poor girl! 



I don't know how they could let that happen, unless they are just so cheap they don't want to spend money on hay. I know hay here up in the white mountains is close to $20 a bale. But down in the valley it is cheaper (I would think). Still, that's NO EXCUSE to let the horse get so thin. If they let her get any thinner, she will be a neglect case. :frown_color:


----------



## KigerQueen

they dont feed hay where i board. she eats soaked pellets (she is prone to choking). so EVEN IF her teeth where an issue she eats mush. They asked if i wormed her... REALLY! yes! she has been hit with several over then past 6 months because no one cleans up after their horses in the turn out space...


----------



## greentree

Poor Negra....geez. How can they not notice??


----------



## KigerQueen

its official. horses are getting moved on the 30th. this was the last straw. i have to feed and clean in the am so that will be tiring with a baby but its has to be done. BO will feed in the evenings for me. $100 per horse per month and we supply feed. with gas it will come to about the same as we where paying but at least i wont have skinny horses again. she also turns out so my oldies will get turnout time. not odie though. he causes fights and someone will get hurt. so arena turn out by himself.


----------



## KigerQueen

lord i HATE barn Drama! feeding guys wife texted me and went off on how its my fault my horses are skinny, and how when i horse thurns their heads you can see the first 3 ribs and blah. LADY! that is PAST the firs 3 ribs! thats ALL of them AND the spine! you going to tell me THAT'S normal too! i just cant with these people. i want to move my horses sooner but apparently BO had no idea what was going on (i have told her but she is on so many pain meds she never remembers) and she has known fiance for ever so we will stay our 30 days. 

NO ONE caught the fact Negra was dehydrated yesterday and starting to collic. no I caught it when i saw she wanted my attention and i could tell something was wrong. Bos workers are telling people that the horses who have died have just "moved". ummmm. no. no one moves overnight after being there 20 years. horses are colicing and no one goes and checks on them after feeding unless their owners come out. so from 5pm to 7am no one looks at the horses. and now that feeding guy and his wife are on one (because i complained) im afraid something will happen to my horses. i just want to pay her a months board and just leave. but we cant afford it... ugh i hate this.


----------



## KigerQueen

so. went to the neurologist a couple weeks a go. got at eeg. had to reschedule the fallow up but they gave the results printed out. looks like partial Epilepsy. 3rd diagnosis this week. 2 others are about my pelvic area. only 2 doctors treat it and the only one i can see is a bit or a jerk it seams. if his treatments make is worst and dont work he calls is "therapeutic discomfort". he believes his treatment is the only way... there are like 7 meds and a surgery to treat this so this will be fun dealing with him. i see the eye doctor on monday to see whats going on there. my vision cut out last night while driving and that scared the crap out of me. so glad my mom had the baby. i drive as little as possible with him.

Negra still looks SAD. the others are starting to lose weight now too. cant wait untill the 25th when they will be moved.


----------



## KigerQueen

so According to the EEG i have epilepsy. that is fun as hell. the meds they gave me triggers some serious issues. i was FINE before hand thank you! but i dont feel like getting into that because its depressing, stressful and something id like to not dwell on.


So we moved the horses this weekend. Rocket and odie also look sad though not as bad as negra. they DRANK like crazy. dunking their heads in the water as well. apparently the auto waterers where not cutting it for them. Rocket got but next to Conway the Andalusian Stud (he is pricked for "quick sale". 35k. because that's cheep....). he was whispering sweet nothings to rocket ****! but rocket is REALLY good at just ignoring studs so that works perfectly. Odie was freaked out but got over it. the girls where like "ok we live here now. where is dinner?" Fed and cleaned this morning. baby was content in the stroller. cleaning was quick and easy and the horses looked ALOT better just from water. 

Note the bay filly with the roached mane is a andalusian import from spain. MAN to have the money to afford that.

i need to think of a plan B on how to get there daily besides driving. with what the meds are doing to me i may loose my licence for at least 3 months.


----------



## KigerQueen

so negra did not finish her dinner by this morning. she was listless and her gums were pale. but she had gut sounds and she was hydrated. so i turned her out with rocket (who was all but climbing the stall to get out). Darn mare ran around screaming and kept testing the arena fence closest to the stud. had to chase her away a couple times. i mean as much as id like a Conde foal, not my by arab, i dont need 5 horses and i CANT afford a 5k stud fee! so after Negra and Rocket ran around like deranged loons she was fine and happily ate. thinking she is having a bad heat. she has been in head for what seams like 4 weeks now. or she went out then RIGHT back in. she has never had issue around studs before. non of the other mares care. but then again mine is a hussy. i see raspberry leaves in her future.


----------



## KigerQueen

this week has been a dumpster fire. so negra is STILL refusing to eat. she is picking at food. she is ACTING normal. drinking and has healthy gut sounds as well as pooping. i have to smother her not even soaked pellets in molasses to get her to even pick at them. 

anyway im cleaning and feeding yesterday and i smell smoke. turns out they where welding on the old studs stall (because he was trying to fight the other stud across from him he is busting his stall up) and the ground was smoldering. that stall is filled with uneated hay. that would have gone up like a tinderbox. so i put it out but i can not get ahold of BO. calling texting nothing. i leave and may have left a slightly passive aggressive text because i was freaked out that the farking BARN WAS ALMOST ON FIRE!

in the same breath she thanks me she raises my board. you know because i did not just save 200k in horses from going up in smoke and maybe your house with your kids in it or anything... she wants an extra $100 a month to feed at night for me. i have it in text the agreement and she offered to feed at night no extra charge. she is also adding an extra 8 stalls. umm there is no ROOM! so red flags galore. actively looking for a new place AGAIN. 

also this past week my ANTI seizure meds caused me to have upwards of 30+ Myoclonic Seizures a day. from one side of my neck spasming its ripped. like i decided to only work out one side of my neck. and im so sore and in so much pain. im still getting like 5 a day 8 days post meds. im having more focal awareness seizures now to. i had like 2 or 3 a year. thanks to the meds i have lost my licence for who knows how long and for a SOLID week i could not even care for my own child. i looked drugged and like i had a stroke. i have felt normal for 2 days. im exhausted still. i want to take the meds and throw them at the doctors head... WHO the HELL puts someone with a BABY on KEPPRA! that med is KNOWN for KeppraRage. "just avoid stress or situations that cause irritation". Lady do you even have kids? i LOVE my son but stress and being driven insane is par the course. these meds could have caused me to hurt my son! they nearly caused me to kill myself from the extreme depression... and i was only on it for 2 days. yeah nope im good. ill take CBD and you know, not have more issues than i started with...


----------



## KigerQueen

SO. lots to update. lady went nuttso and put my horses in uncovered stalls in 112F heat. rocket started to heat founder. she said since i was a self care boarder my horses did not get shade... she was demanding more money from me than was EVER agreed upon. she did NOT get it. i moved my horses to a full care place with fans and misters on every stall. all are doing good. lots of stress and crazyness. back to "normal" now that the meds are out of my system. my chronic fatigue has come back and the thought of walking across the house makes me want to cry. Dr appointment on monday. so much funness.


----------



## waresbear

So sorry to read this Kiger, hope things get better soon.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, I am sending good wishes that things get better soon.


----------



## KigerQueen

so negra looks like a horse again. still SLIGHTLY ribby. thinking they all could benefit from a ulcer treatment. also notty grew her "winter" coat back and is shedding it everywhere... after i had her shaved end of april... idk cushings horses dont shed so she is throwing me off here. rocket is still lame. working with that. busy and dealing with crappy neurologists. i called 6 times and was on hold for a min of 10 to 15 min each time trying to cancel an appointment. waiting for a referral for a new one. hopefully fiance can get the job he has been waiting for. then we can buy or rent horse proporty. we have FINALY forced father in law to sell the 06 cummins. the ONLY thing worth anything is the engine. tranny is shot and the body and interior are destroyed. our friend is going to pay 3k for the trashed 06 so FIL can buy a s10 pickup and drive around and deliver feed on his time scale instead of screaming at us because we have to get tires first.


----------



## KigerQueen

so lots going on. fiance and i are going to a new nuro. we are both getting mris and eegs. he is getting this done because of the extreme head trauma from his accident in 2005. has not seen a dr about it since so they figured they should PROBABLY check to see if things are still working right. me, well its because im a hot mess lol!. fiance just finished his sleep study. im going for one soon. Fiance told walmart to shove it and got a MUCH better job with a glass and door installation company. one that will work with him and doctors appointments. Small child is NOT small. he is over 21lbs and the solidly in 24 month cloths 0.0' SLOW DOWN child! hopefully we can find a house or something to rent. i LOVE my parents but we are ready to expend and need our own space. but in this economy easier said than done.

notty was shaved AGAIN this year. hardly a month later and she is already looking to need another shave! but the lady has been shaving horses for YEARS and many cushings horses and she said she dose NOT have cushings fur. and she still sheds like crazy. so i have no idea. she is a odd horse anyway. Rocket is doing better but still slightly gimpy. may need to go back on privacox for a few months. odie has his head shakers in full force poor guy. and Negra is looking FANTASTIC. super happy with her past trim. its NOT perfect but i think its half decent. im more happy about the bar FINALY being wrangled.


----------



## KigerQueen

im at a loss. odie's head shakers has made his "shoot me" lame again. thrush in his back feet most likly did not help but im tackling that. should be resolved within the week. There is NO hoof tenderness. testing prodding and what not got 0 reaction out of him. no pulse in his feet. no heat anywhere on his legs and up. failed the tail pull test again like last year. this started thursday. car was down so had no way to see him untill yesterday. i LOVE the place he is at now. super nice. they turn my horses out for me and even offered to use their own thrush stuff on him. i thanked them but let them know the thrush stuff i have in there is IN there and not going anywhere for a couple weeks. this happens to a lesser extent every year because how violently he tosses his head for MONTHS. i mean my back would be out. hoping a different vet can help. 110% positive its hormonal. he only starts in the spring. its starting to wind down now and should completely stop by next month. 


this was before i cleaned his back hooves out WELL and removed lots of over grown crap that was trapping thrush. he walked a bit better but not great. he is also having MORE peeing issues. he has not dropped to pee since he was a foal. he always pees from in his sheath. i joke that the vet accidentally cut it off gelding. i have seen him drop once or twice. issue is now he has a trail of dried pee all the way up to his girth area. i did my best to wash it off but its so encrusted in some areas i may need to shave the hair to remove it. tried to clean his sheath. it was nasty but not as nasty as i have seen for horses with less issues. could not find his penis. i was NOT sticking my arm up there to find it honestly. im so at a loss. good thing is that no more triple digit temps and its 80s next few days. i can start going to the horses with the baby to check on them. they get turned out a few times a week now so im not worried about them getting out anymore. i mean rocket gets a hock sore i get a text and pictures. i REALLY love the place they are at now. just hope i can help poor odie. 






i do have a post wash and clean up vid where you can see he is a wee bit better but not. its on my friends phone so im waiting for her to be able to send it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well it looks like Odies journey may be coming to an end and I am NOT ready for it. He came up unable to walk and we thought he was dead lame. Vet came out and reviled he cant feel his legs. He is EXTREMELY neurological. Vet thinks he injured his neck vertebra from head shaking (he had hit his head on stuff because of it but never seen him hit hard). His head shaking is not allowing it to heal and it causing all sorts of issues. He got IV DMSO and something else to see if we can bring down the swelling and get him comfortable. Unless a miracle happens Odie will never be ridden again. And if we cant get him to a point where he can be happy just being we will put him down. His quality of life is important and I wont force him to exist if I cant get him better than this. I have two shots to give him over the next 2 days. The vet comes out Monday to reevaluate him.


----------



## whisperbaby22

A hard decision, but one that those of us who do not simply toss unuseful horses has to face. Sorry about this.


----------



## KigerQueen

Odie is doing MUCH better! this vid was from yesterday. will get another today as well. there IS hope!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, a lot of improvement. I wonder if, like when my back goes out and it just takes a while for it to come back, something like that may have happened here. Looked bad on that last videos, but to have such dramatic improvement means he may come back after all this.


----------



## KigerQueen

pasting some of my post from the headshaker nuro thred. not all as its not needed here.

today more improvement but far from 100%. odie tried to trot to the turn out past me in excitement when i grabbed him today. so i asked my fiance to have him trot. my fiance thought that meant lunge... ment straight but odie tried. DEFINITELY not ok on a circle but he is far from the horse who could not walk and we had to drag forward. as stated Fiance and i believe odie may have been born or had this since a wee foal. possibly wobblers caused from a neck or back issue. he goes sound after a chiro adjustment so ill talk to the vet about that. maybe a chiro anti inflammatory plan will be needed on a scheduled basis long term. holding out hope that he can be rideable as rocket is officially retired and odie was my last rideable horse (well notty is but i will admit when im over horsed and i dont want to go there).


----------



## LoriF

So good to see improvement. GO ODIE!!


----------



## KigerQueen

we have decided to put odie down. we will be doing that next month. may put rocket down shortly after as he lost weight and we cant get any more back on him. he looks like a walking skeleton with a hay belly. i have been unable to see him since these vids. i cant drive. Fiance still hates the horses and makes my life a living hell over them. it is better for them honestly. looking for a rescue for negra as well.


----------



## knightrider

Oh no, so very sorry. How heart breaking.


----------



## waresbear

So sad, hugs for you.


----------



## KigerQueen

odies story will be ending on the 25th around 1:30pm. he is going to midwestern. he will be teaching the next generation of equine vets. i get to be with him when they put him down. they will perform a necropsy and maybe we will have some answers. not that it will matter. rocket has gained back most of his lost weight and is still his perky self so guess he may be sticking around a while longer.

ill post the necropsy results here and in the post in horses health. i may end the journal or it may get a name change. dont know yet. i dont know if i will ever have horses again after this (who am i kidding if i have it my way i will). im so afraid after all the crap between my 4. the only one who has not been complicated isn notty. trim her and throw food at her and she is fine. she took ONE lame step in the past 8 years and it was from thrush.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I am sorry to hear this, I hope that you find some peace somewhere.


----------



## KigerQueen

so yesterday my father in law called and said odie looked normal. so fiance stoped buy and saw him around 5pm. BO sends me vid around 7 of odie looking shoot me lame. so i saw odie myself this morning. he was ACTING his normal odie self. he was bad comeing out but started walking it out? it was weird. he also sounded like me on a cold morning. snap, crack pop. so at Fiances insistence we are getting a chiro (also a licenced vet so someone who knows what they are doing) to adjust odie. he has been a falling hazard in the rear end before but Dr loomer adjusted him and he was back to being normal. he has been violently headshaking for 8 months. that dose HORRIBLE things to his back. if he threw himself out bad enough and then pinched a nerve it could have been a big factor to his issues. also EDM sounds ALOT like him. one of the signs is standing on their own front feet. he has done that forever and even cracked his hoof open. he needs a trim. his hooves are starting to chip. i dont know how well that will work. 
we will also be getting a second opinion on him as well. the vets entier basis on the neck injury idea was because his neck hurts and he reacted when she messed with it or he could not vertically flex to his chest well. at the same time he has been head shaking since march. 

when we first pulled him out.





turned him out





bringing him back in





i have started him on buteless. maybe it will help too. will be ordering the Vit E as well. if he is a EDM horse we may be able to keep his symptoms at bay and keep him happy. i mean even today he was poking at rocket and they spent 15 min playing with a stick lol. small things. i have a little hope but i am still fully prepared to put him down if need be. im going to ask if him and rocket can be turned out for like the first half of the day since it seams to help.


other news. turned the girls out with rocket. negra is kinda fat. going to back off her feed. he is very sore in her hocks it seams but dont tell her that. she was a creakhead this morning. did some... interesting airs above ground XD. i died when i saw it. and yes i saved the clip of just her moment to share. rocket is feeling good and put on ALL the weight he lost over the summer. and notty is fuzzy. you can see where rocket grooms here over the stall side though XD

Negras "moment". she is glad its the weekend


----------



## whisperbaby22

This is heartbreaking. He's bad, but not so bad that you can't help thinking that there may just be something that will make him comfortable.


----------



## KigerQueen

well. looks like the chiro saved the day. odie is happy and doing ALOT better after JUST one adjustment. looks like we will keep fighting to keep him happy. still will keep him on the vit E once we get it in.


----------



## KigerQueen

odie is still doing fantastic. stiff off on his fronts but waiting on a few factors to settle before getting hoof x rays. no lines in his hooves, no pulse and no heat in his hooves so im not worried about it being time sensitive. Yes the goal is sooner than later but chiro, vetbills, Bills board, feed and whatnot kinda dictate on when funds for x rays are able to be done. Hopefully soon.


----------



## ACinATX

I'm SO happy to hear that he is doing better! I've been following this ever since you posted the "head shakers" thread.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, he looks great.


----------



## KigerQueen

so had a CRAZY storm yesterday. 3 f1 tornadoes his the metro area. LOTS of rain and flooding. got a text around 8 saying Nagra was SHIVERING. like very badly. it was like 53F and the others where fine. took the blankets to the barn. sunk very deep in the sludge while blanketing the poor girl. she is quite happy now. notty was wet but her coat is so thick she never gets wet to the skin. the covered half of her stall was a pond... same with rockets stall. he does not like being blanketed but he is old and he is wet and its going to be below 45f in the evnings so too bad for him. odie is fine. a PITA but fine XD. had to move the mud from one side of nottys stall to the other and get the water to slowly drain away. then 3 bags of pine pellets and 2 bags of shavings. we did the same to negras but did not have to move alot of mud around. as soon as i finished backing the shavings down a smidge so it was not soup under it notty walked into the nice dry spot and STAYED there. you know like a SMART horse. Negra did not so i tried. rocket was eating out of his FLOATING feed tub so we had to move that and move sludge around. he got 4 bags of pine pellets and 2 of shavings. he did NOT stand in the dry though. just RIGHT next to it.... Odies stall... oh odie... odies stall was not sludge in the covered half like the others so he got 2 bags of pellets and 2 of shavings. NORMAL horses move when you ask them to back up so you can pour the bedding. not odie. he just pulls hes neck up and back like a cartoon and looks indigent. he got petted in the face with the bag for his troubles. but the DINGUS tried to eat mouthfuls of the pine pellets. i had to keep telling him to ****** off while trying to spred them out. he spat out the mouth fulls of pellets but did not learn and kept trying. will say i yelled at him at one point and he half reared and jumped sideways away from me quickly. for a horse who could not walk a couple months ago i was quite pleased. i FINALY kept him away from the pellets long enough for my fiance to put in the shavings for me to spred around. YEAH odie kept trying to help to... super unhelpful. once we where done HE was standing in the dry spot... and eating the shavings... i give up on him. 
what i find quite amusing is how each horse works or dose not work with us while we put bedding in. negra stays out of the way and moves calmly when asked. Notty stands in the way and acts like we MAY try and kill her if we ask her to move... rocket wont move. i bumped into him and even fell into his chest at one point and he was a rock. like his feet where glued. that was better than notty at least. and odie... yeah he was the opposite of the other 3 XD.

we plan on getting 2 tons of shavings delivered for the 4 stalls week after next. i would next week but i go in Thursday for my 72 hour vacation- i mean EEG XD. hmmm Netflix, Disney+ and book. 3 free meals a day... 72 hour vacation right there. i dont care if there are wires hooked up to my head XD.
anyway plan on FILLING the stalls with shavings. it will be a wet colt winter and they cant live in wet sludge for the next few months.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, good idea, looks like we've got storms lining up, after it hits here it heads to you.


----------



## KigerQueen

yeah. we are getting hit with more this week. im not ready lol. BO asked if she can bath my horses before the 4h kids come on the 14th. i told her i would do it (i have a velocity dryer so they can be dried or i can avoid water all together with it). also negras mane is a mat. i can work it out without losing any but i dont trust others to do so. 

also excited and nerves for my 72 hour vacation. im also taking the plunge and going keto after xmas. good for my brain and body (not to mention my ever growing waistline). the upped Gabapintin is working (when i remember to take it...) so hopefully i can REMEMBER to do simple things 3 times a day and be able to safely drive next year. i HATE the insurance transportation. they have left me late or STRANDED 3 times already... NOT amused.

back to ponys lol. Fiance said the stalls look better. the plan is on the 14th having a guy deliver 2 tons of shavings (for $120 i may add) and FILLING the stalls with it. fiance has been saying it will be a cold wet winter. i also need to get a rain sheet for both odie and notty. the 3rd blanket i have is a WEE bit short on the boys. too heavy for notty (assuming it fits) so its the backup blanket i avoid useing. notty is fluffy (and smarter than my other idiots) but she will get wet from driving rain.


----------



## trailhorserider

I'm up in the White Mountains and we got 1 3/4" of rain plus about 3-4" of snow. My pens look like yours.......probably worse. I gave in and bought a bottle of Coppertox (I hate how the stuff gets everywhere) because I think my horse will be in the mud for quite a while. She does have a dry-ish shelter, but the pen that comes off of it is muck soup. :evil:


We always need the rain though, so I'm not complaining. But I really dislike mud!


Hold tight for the next round!


----------



## KigerQueen

im going tto use my coppertox dressing on their hooves. its pine tar and copper sulfate powder. is a little better about NOT being a massive mess and when you cram it into the grooves it dose not come out easily. and when they pack their feet with crap and mud it just holds it in. but no thrush because the copper sulfate slowly releases into the cracks and keeps it at bay. i HOPE it works in sludge.


----------



## carshon

I feel your pain we are fetclock deep in mud. Is it possible to fill the stalls up with more lime than shavings? The lime will raise them and water should drain off. The shavings will be good but get wet and really heavy


----------



## KigerQueen

not a fan of lime. it may dry out the stalls but in our experiance it makes the ground SUPER hard so that its prone to more flooding because the water has nowhere to go (or pee and then you end up digging out pee spots weekly). also i think i have 1 horse who can handle standing on hard ground for a while. negra goes 3 legged lame in hard ground stalls. same with rocket and odie. the pine pellets worked REALLY well. just want to get the shavings to build up the stall and mix with the mud so they stop sinking. we will be getting ALOT of rain this winter (and apparently snow! snow in phoenix az 0.0!) so im thinking the long game. wet is not a HUGE issue. its the sludge that is. my friend is giving me a waterproof blanket for Notty for this week so woot. at least untill i get a sheet for her and odie. they are fluffy enough to handle winter (more so notty) but getting soaked dose not help them at all.


----------



## KigerQueen

so if you go by jauary 1st then Rocket is 35! and as fiery and strong as ever. Notty is 29 and now looks like a wolly pony. negra is fat. just... so fat XD. she is already on a diet. she is 23-24ish? odie is 13. he is ALOt better. think i figured out his front end lameness and it makes sence now. either some sort of high ringbone or issue with his fetlock joint. there is absolutly 0 side to side mvement in the right front joint. it even turns SLIGHTLY inward when lifted. explains on why he is lame after a trim. he could go 10 weeks between trims and just get his toe rasped and hed be lame. NO WAY anything was too short. he could have the UGLYEST feet and be more sound. but if you picked up his feet for any length of time hed be gimpy. now he is just gimpy dispute everything. he can still run and what not but he looks off in the front. dose not help that they are still in 8 inches or more of mud so he is a nasty thrushy mess. hopeing to get the vet out this month. both for him and notty.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I use Jan 1, too.


----------



## KigerQueen

still muddy but slowly drying out. my horses are fat... like rocket is fat. it has been YEARS since he has been fat! i LOVE IT! on that note Rocket gave my son his first ride yesterday! i also got a ride in and despite a slight gimp (there is some arthritis but vet says to work him through it. he dose better with the soft ground controls so ill get him more soon) he was a fire breathing dragon rearing to go. more so than me XD. also did i mention he is fat? i needed to get out the really big girth XD! he was muddy during the rides. i cleaned off where the saddle and such went but i needed to bath him to get it all off. i did not have the time for him to dry so i rode first, bathed after. odie is still off but waiting for Father in law to get his ADOT testing done. he is the one paying for the horses unless fiance and i get an amazing job (yeah good luck in this state). once thats done vet will be out for notty (cushings) and odie.
my epilepsy is now controlled and i can drive again. just finished a 20 hour sleep study so things are garded but looking up. fingers crossed my father in law can pas his ADOT test with no issue.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EJkRYChfkdvxwo2D9


----------



## KigerQueen

the youtube link was supposed to be in last post so i will share it here. also FIL passed his DOT so end of next month we will be getting a vet out for notty and odie (his pay goes up to $27 an hour so he can pay for more upfront). also going to get ground controls for rocket. trying to decide to ask for more previcox or get some feed in asprin for rocket. plan on getting MSM for them as well.


----------



## KigerQueen

went offloading lastnight. found a mutilated cow... 1, cows do not go that far and on that side of the road at table mesa. 2 it was butcherd. meat along the spine cut out, front legs and read legs removed and skin looks cut. body cavity has NOT been cut into. this cow dose NOT looked scavaged on. and its been there for most likly a week (going by the bloating and smell). dose not look shot but there is a slash in its neck... very gross and messed up. trying to find who to report it to. it was not a big cow by any means (like a $1500 range cow) but it still belonged to someone and it was butcherd. i do have pictures but i wont post them as im positive no one wants to see that. i dont like the ranchers who get to overuse out already sparse range lands but that is still not ok either. so i now get to figure out WHO to report it to. police 1, wont care, 2 dong go that far out.


----------



## carshon

Yuck about the cow. I would also tell any local feed stores etc and the conservation officer and county health dept


----------



## KigerQueen

dont know the local feedstores there as its a bit north of me. and kinda out in bfe around some active mines. ill look to see if its forest serves or BLM land and call them perhaps.


----------



## KigerQueen

you can see its a bit out there. and the cows roam thousands of acres so no clue who owns them.


----------



## KigerQueen

had notty shaved yesterday. we have to finish her up Monday because her hair was just SO thick and it would not dry Even with my volocity dryer. so the wounderfull lady who trims is comeing out monday afternoon and ill get their first and wash and dry her again. we took scissors to her legs to get the length down so they can dry faster. next year if she is this fuzzy she may need sheep shears to trim her as her horse clippers where NOT having a good time. 110% positive she is cushings. going to get her on meds and hopefully lessen the crazy hair. ignore her feet. their stalls FINALY dried the day before it rained again... she is getting trimmed saterday. the mush is alowing their feet to grow all crazy. more so considering notty is a slow grower and she is 7 weeks out as opposed to her normal 9 to 10. she normaly keeps them at good angles and they just get a bit long but the past 4 months of SLUDGE dose not help. i dont even know what to do anymore for them. shavings, pellets, more dirt. all been done...




as you can see the current state of the stalls. rocket lost a shoe to it and we cant find it...


----------



## KigerQueen

dont know when we can finish shaving notty. have to wait for this covid stuff to calm down or i can grab a mask and go and we can shave her. my issue is my step dad works delivery and who knows if we are all just a symptomatic or not effected yet. dont want anyone to get sick because of us. and if we are not carrying i dont WANT to get it as 4 of the 6 people in this house have underlying health issues.


----------



## KigerQueen

ALMOST finished Notty yesterday. took 3 hours and she could not finish her legs as her face took over an hour lol. she was rotating 5 clippers and 15 blades trying to get though this fuzzy monstrocity. notty was a good girl about it though. notty never had alot of mane or forlock. kinda had the forlock of a havily dock bar bred horse. WELL i now look like i have a gray dartmore pony lol XD. 



















Love her mutton chops XD













































Rode rocket on monday. he was spicy lol. god a short vid but this was at the end of our ride and he had burn himself out a bit. note i managed to pull a muscle in my back/ribs. i have been in SOOO much pain so yay me. 



























pt 1 of 2 and i have too many pics lol


----------



## KigerQueen

part 2 of 2

Odies head shakers is back. when i mad an appointment to the vet they sounded like i was an idiot for wanting a alergy test and that its not worth it. that treating him with anything other than a fly mask... they are convinced its his feet because they are sore. the feet issue goes hand in hand with the HOURS of head shaking. cloud boots wont fix any of that. also things magically stop hurting, the sun magically dose not shining and his "possible cervical injury' dose not heal between October 31st and March 31st... going to hav them oficcialy diagnose notty with cushings so i can get the meds for her and x ray odies feet. ill have the chiro come out and try and help him again while i try the equimax protocal on odie and a few supliments recamended by other owners of HS horses. he is already acting nurologic again. hopeing to find another vet who will actualy be willing to try other treatment options besides a fly mask. there are sevral meds to try. gabapintin and a antihistamine are a couple.

THEN this brings us to negra... negra is getting round... but round in ways i have NEVER seen her. she has already had her feed cut back 2xs. we are cutting it back AGAIN. i have seen her fat with a crest an everything and she never looked this questonably round. her flank is compleatly filled in. i have NEVER seen that. her flank is level with her hip bone too and thats odd. she has blown up in just 2 weeks since i trimmed her too... but her neck is not fat and she only has some SLIGHT fat pads on her butt and you have to squint to see them... SOOOO somone is also getting looked at by the vet... i need that mare in foal like i need a hole in my head... grant me sanity as im running lower on that than i am on TP.






















































































this was her on April 2nd




















Other news is the Hematologist says i dont have cancer (yay) but they found a mass on one of my kidnys. my WB count is indicative of fighting off a viral infection. last i checked i have not been noticeable sick the past 3 years. my dr is giving me push back because she tested me (once) for a immuno dissorder panel. you can HAVE full blown lupus and still get a false positive from the blood tests because they have to get you during a active flair up. so i dont know. about to say screw it. my constant exhaustion is doing a wee bit better. saw a scishow on ADHD and sleep and how taking a melitonin at the same time every day can help with the Delayed onset sleep issues. it seams to be helping ALOT. i can ACTUAL get though a day without a nap! issue though because of course there is one. Im having more brake though siezures gjfkgjsdkgjsdfkgj...


----------



## KigerQueen

vets comeing out on Thursday. got so much crap from them over the phone. they think cloud boots will fix him along with a fly mask... they also acted like they thought i was a moron for asking for a allergy test on him saying its complicated and they need to do a skin test... no shiz... ALOT of SEASONAL head shakers are triggers by allergies. got push back when i asked about trying meds like gabapentin or a strong antihistamine on him. OR even check his hormones as ALOT of gelding HS have a hormone issue and a shot can save them. note on the cloud boots. i tried them for a little bit. did not help. and then it was mud for months soooo cant use them when the horses are standing in sludge. going to have them preg check negra, do the cushings test on notty and xray odies hooves and fetlocks. if they wont worke with me further ill take him elcewhare.


----------



## carshon

Keep pushing. You know your horse better than they do.


----------



## KigerQueen

vet at UC davis belives odie is also dealing with laminitus (that the other vet just said to use cloud boots and no checks for that). considering his violent nature of his HS i can see him causing it. like suporting leg laminitus but from him constantly swining his forward weight onto his front joints and hooves. going to try the equimax protocal and see what i can get the vet to do. we are all on board with ending his suffering if the vet cant/wont help and the equimax protocal dose not give any improvement. not fare to him to live like this.


----------



## LoriF

Take a look at this. I know it may be a longshot but a couple of symptoms of too high potassium with too little sodium to balance it out can be head shaking and laminitis. 

https://www.calmhealthyhorses.com/solution/salt.html

I don't know if Odie has salt available at all times or not but it sure couldn't hurt to look into it.


----------



## KigerQueen

his blood work looks good. he dose not have salt now as all mine are known for EATING salt blocks. or peeing on them. i can get him another one. he has one previously and still had headshakers. we will see what the vet says in the AM. also getting my arab preg checked as even with food getting cut down she has continued to get round. last noticed heat was June 7th ish and we moved her about a week later. honestly not fully on my radar untill now. i dont even know what i can do legaly about a persons stud breeding my mare.


----------



## KigerQueen

good news! odie is NOT founderd! iffy news is that the vet discoverd he has SUPER thin soles. we dont trim the sole. we basicaly take him down to where he self trims and round the toe. just remove the overgrown folded over bar. his right is the worst. he has only a sole depth of 4mm! again no rotation, no heat or pulse. just ICREADIBLY thin soles. thats why he has always done better in shoes. im starting to think he will just be a horse who lives in shoes. IDEALY he can have perfect feet and be barefoot. but he is telling me he cannot be happy that way and his quality of life is ALOT more important that the idea of what he should be. getting boots for him asap while he grows out. also a sole hardener to help. vet is thinking that the hoof pain, heat, flys and such are a recipe to cause extreme headshakers from him. so hopefully we can lessen it by fixing up his feet and getting him sound, then we can try meds for the other issue.

vet agreed notty has cushings but is doing the blood work to verify. then she can prescribe meds. bad news was she was NOT sweating today. she was all but dragging her head on the ground. poor mare looked so defeated! hosed her off and she perked up. when she was put in her stall she ran over to her fan. turned the misters on so that should help. will get One A/C for her asap. 

Negra... oh boy... once upon a time BOTH notty and negra could walk side by side down the isle way... not now. she needs a wide load sign. she is even bigger this week even after cutting her feed back. vet is leaning towards pregnant. doing a blood test as its more fool proof. she said palpating at around the projected 9 months gets tricky as the foal placement inrelation to the pelvis.so for everyone safety and to not give a false no, she just drew blood. so will get that within the next week. she said MAYBE sand could be causing her to swell up and look like this but its kinda a stretch. she has some sand but all horses out here do and she did not seam concerned about the small amount she could hear. suspense yall.

here is a picture of Odie after his xrays. it must have felt good standing like that. he stopped headshaking and just sat there like that for 40 min. no one holding him and the vet and i walked away to do blood work on the mares. poor guy. im super hopefull right now about his prognosis.


----------



## carshon

Fingers crossed for Odie. Could be the pain from his feet was causing the head shaking. Bodies are a weird thing


----------



## KigerQueen

the vet emailed the exam report but forgot the x rays. emailed asking for them so hopefully i can get them...


----------



## KigerQueen

OK! got the x rays! my email is doing weird things so i guess i have to type in the vets email to keep checking for bloodwork updates.

i also got vids of hand "walking" him last night. he wanted to GO. but the boots say light turnout and i think his acrobatics are NOT light lol. so for permanent shoeing im looking at pour in pads. kinda like the idea of formahoof but id rather find someone to do it. dont want to buy the 1100 kit for it.











also wide load is not carrying as high but is still wide. her flanks feel higher that her hip bone. i have seen her fat and she is NOT fat. if she is not in foal i have NO idea whats going on with her. she is acting incredibly lovey and her normal sassy self.


----------



## carshon

He is such a handsome fella. So glad the boots are helping so much!


----------



## KigerQueen

so the vet HAS the results but needs to tell them to me over the phone (unlike odies vit e test). they have had the results for almost 2 days... waiting still...


----------



## KigerQueen

so negra is just fat though her progesterone is high. POSSIBLY a false pregnancy. either way she needs wormed and sand clear to rule that out. NOTTY on the other hand is a MESS. according to the vet who did her cushings test notty has the worst numbers she has seen. she is quite literally off the chart. so far notty is not foundery so there is that. she is having some sweating issues so we got her some one a/c. nottys cushings meds should get here next week too.


----------



## KigerQueen

orderd the stuff for odies equipak pour in pads... mixing aplicators are on backorder so i wont get them in untill the week of the 10th... ugh...
also notty is doing good on her meds so far. 

dont know if i mentioned this but the transmisstion on my Crown Vic went neulear. compleatly shrapmetaled inside. so had it rebuild for 1k (ouch). WELLL we got it back.... AND there was a wrench symbol on the dash. sooo there is an issue. dont know if the guy built the tranny for the RIGHT crown vic. its not a normal vic, its not a taxi. Its a retired police intercepter so MUCH diffrent gearing. may also be a wiring issue also. sooo yeah. still no car.

also im excited! my coturnix Quail eggs are in the mail! getting the incubator going and hopefully will be starting on raising quail! will only get attached to my breeders lol! others are food.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I can sympathize with your car problems. My old truck has been in and out of the shop all spring. May end up getting another truck. 

Good luck with the quail. There used to be a lot of them around here, they seem to be gone now.


----------



## KigerQueen

SO notty had a massive lump on her face. vet came out and removed the infected tooth and dug out the bits of root after finding them on the x ray. they insist she is not sweating. she is COVERD in salt every time we rinse her off. also so glad my vet pays attention. she said i should put her on soaked pellets as her teeth are worn and she needs to gain weight... wen she diagnosed notty as cushings i confirmed what i was feeding her and if it was ok... she has been on the same diet of soaked pellets since 2016 -_-' SO GLAD THEY JUDGE ME AS NOT PAYING ATTENTION OR CARING ABOUT MY HORSES JUST TO TELL ME TO DO WHAT I HAVE BEEN DOING! really want to switch vets... i mean they argued with fiance about her snotty nose for about 20 min. saying "not its not from her playing in water". my fiance agreed. he said she has had a snotty ******y nose since she was 2. and they kept saying no its not from her playing in water... NO ONE SAID SHE WAS! also "keep hosing her off/misting her and give her a fan... i had already told them and they saw she lived under fans and misters all day... like what more do you want?! i doing ALL the things and you get ****y and tell me to do the things like im not doing them... im useing them because they are cheep (for a vet) but COME ON! excuse me while i bang my head against the wall...


----------



## KigerQueen

been a while since i posted. and i wish i had positive news. on sunday morning around 8:30am i got a call that notty collapsed. she was eating that morning and when BO went to the feed room and back she found notty collapsed and unable to get up. We rushed over and got her up and hosed her off. we called the vet and Nottys temp was 106 even after 15+ min of hosing off and under fans in the shade. we made the discussion to put her down. She has not been able to sweat since april and we tried dark beer, one a/c and i had JUST ordered platinum refresh (that arrived Monday). this year has been rough on her with the aggressive cushings, tooth issues and weight loss. We have not been out of the 90s for a low for a few days and thats what did it for her. sunday our high was 118F. My father in law and fiance was there for her when she passed. i was trying not to die with the baby in the car a/c. even with the ac blaring it was hot. 

notty lived to be 29. only lame 1 time in the last 15 years and it was from a rock in her hoof about 3 weeks ago. she had no arthritis yet. she was still herself just not happy with the heat. she did have some relief in the fans and misters. in her day notty was known localy as the Red devil. she was one of the fastest barrel horses competing in the early 2000s in the non pro gymkhanas. she could have done some amazing things if she had a more compitant rider. she was built like a brick house and put most hypp halter horses to shame with her build. She came from the San Carlos Apache reservation as a yearling and was purchased by my father in lay in 1993 as their first horse. she had quite a history. she puled down a barn she was tied to (pole barn), she pulled a hitching post out of the ground, broke someones arm. one time it took 10 people to get her in a horse trailer. fiances sister and his dad fell off her more times than can be counted. she was one HELL of a cow horse. she may have been 14hh FLAT but she could chase cows all over creation with a 260lb man on her all day and not tire. she knew her job and she gave it her all. over the years she got alot calmer when it came to her destructive abilities. she was retired after father in law broke his ankle. i have ridden her a handful of times but after 20+ years as a barrel horse she was stuck in high gear. anyone competing in the phoenix area in the late 90s early 2000s know her. mostly for her speed and secondly for the fact her rider always seamed to fall off at the 2nd barrel lol. She will be sorely missed. she was arguably the smartest and least complicated out of the 4 horses. i now worry how my other 2 oldies will handle her passing. rocket and notty have been close buddies for 10 years. rocket is also 35 an while he looks like your average 18 year old horse he is still a dinosaur. im contemplating giving him the refresh just to prevent him from having sweating issues in this heat.


----------



## tinyliny

Sorry for that. Sounds like a miserable experience.


----------



## carshon

I am so sorry for you loss. She sounds like she was a great horse!


----------



## Dragoon

So sorry. I can hear your love and admiration of her loud and clear. A lucky horse to be so cared for right till the end.....


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, sorry for your loss. What a great horse.


----------



## knightrider

Horses like that are one in a million, and you always remember them. ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## KigerQueen

Well long time no post. Wish i could say this year has been good but it has not. We made the stupid choice to move to alabama this spring. Got rocket, negra and odie their shots and coggins for shipping. Overnight rocket, at age 39 had a reaction to the vaccines, colliced and twisted. So we lost rocket in march. He was still sound, healthy and loveing being ridden. So negra and odie made it to alabama. We where told we could keep our horses on their pasture and stay on their proporty for free as long as needed. Well long story short after a month she wanted us off her proporty. Both fiance and i where working. But i had to quit. Turns out after drs saying we would not be able to have more kids without ivf i ended up pregnant. And let me tell you, first pregnancy was a cake walk. This one is HELL. unable to hold down food for 15 weeks, pelvis destabalized at 20 weeks. Im now 29 weeks and if i am not laying down for more than 20 min i start getting pain full braxton hicks and contractions. 

We moved off sil proporty in june and because of car issues (never get a durango) we where unable to come out. Fast forward to augest. Get a text that odie is "gimpy" and "probably needs wormed". I was NOT ready for what i saw. Odie was emaciated. Like a 1. His leg was HUGE. It was a friday night. I coukd NOT get a vet out. Aparently getting farm calls in alabama is basically impossible. I was lucky enough that a post i made on fb helped me locate somone local to bring odie to the vet. We also moved our horses to their proporty. Negra was also emaciated. There was still lots of grass but it was not enough. Sil aparently could not be botherd to walk onto her porch and look at the horses in her pasture NEXT TO HER HOUSE. 
Odie had a frog infection. Long story short odie ended up being hospitalized at auburn vet school for 2 weeks. Around this time we moved back to az as alabama was NOT working. I coukd NOT afford the vet care odie needs. So i signed him over to the wounderfull lady who helped me. He is in the BEST place imaginable for him. But it was just another stab in the heart. 








































































Note the pic of odie stalled is from today after his hospital stay.

While all this is goung on my grandfather ended up in the ER with heart issues and a broken back. First skilled rehab let him fall 3 times in 24 hours so now he is paralyzed. New rehab has punctured his bladder with the catheter and he somehow has broken ribs... his back has fully healed since his last xrays/mris and he did not have broken ribs then. Sooo thats a thing.
Oh and apollo our husky (who became my moms dog) died suddenly. He apparently had a mass on his spleen and it ruptured. My mom is devistated. And to ad insult to injury we just put down my grandparents basset a week ago for the SAME THING wtf...
Meanwhile the durango is getting repoed. We are so broke from all of this we cant make the 600 a month car payment. The thing is a pos so they can have it. Parents are giveing us their jetta they dont use. 

I regret all the choises we made this year. Before we moved we had a nice apartment, i had all 3 of my horses, got a car and a motorcycle and could aford payments. We where doing good. We tried to move somewhere quieter and more rural to raise our son. A place where our horses could live on pasture and not stalls. 

Now? We are boondocking in our camper till im ready to pop. Then we will move back in with my parents. Once the baby is old enough we will be getting a camper upgrade from my parents so we can continue boondocking. Its cheeper then rent now. I cant aford 2k-3k in rent righ
t now. Negra is comeing home vie equine express hopefully next week. My parents are paying for her to come home. Its been a mess of a year.


----------



## KigerQueen

But ill post some spam of jack riding "his horse" negra. I found out who she is finnaly after an aha dna test. Her registerd name is TF PARTY DOLL. She is pure bred and she is now 25. She has been ridable by jack and my lighter friends. Ill also post a pic of jack riding rocket and the pics of rocket the day before he passed.













































__





#arabianhorses #littlecowboy #horsesoftiktok | TikTok


TikTok video from Maya Beck (@inomay): "#arabianhorses #littlecowboy #horsesoftiktok". The Littlest Cowboy Rides Again - Chris LeDoux.




www.tiktok.com













Maya Beck on TikTok


#loss #oldhorse #horses




www.tiktok.com













Maya Beck on TikTok


#ThisisHowWeRoll #Oldhorse #arabi #littlecowboy




www.tiktok.com













Maya Beck on TikTok


#painthorse #arabianhorse #horse




www.tiktok.com


----------



## KigerQueen

Last year i also took in a rescue who was only 5 years old. Could not save her. So that was devastating too.









Maya Beck on TikTok


#SavingGinger #rescuehorse #horse




www.tiktok.com













Maya Beck on TikTok


#SavingGinger #rescuehorse #redmare




www.tiktok.com













Maya Beck on TikTok


this was suposed to be posted a while ago. it got saved to drafts.#equestrian #rescuehorse #SavingGinger




www.tiktok.com


----------



## tinyliny

oh. dear. You have been sorely tested this year. No wonder you are stressed. I know it doesn't sound good, but it's for the best that you are down to one horse now. There will be a time, in the future, where you will have another life with horses, healthy horses in it. For now, just caring for your growing human family,, and yourself, is a big enough challenge.

I was excited to see you posting again. please stay in touch.


----------



## KigerQueen

Yeah. As heartbraking as it is i am relived to be down to one horse. I still have my girl, and my kids still have a horse to ride. Once things stabilize i will have another horse again to ride. Ill try to post more. Just been a very stressfull year. Hopeing things can chill the f out soon.


----------



## knightrider

I can hardly imagine how awful things have been. I always followed your posts since I joined Horse Forum, and I was so delighted to see you posting again. And then heartbroken that you have had to endure so many losses and difficulties. I hope and pray that things will improve for you.


----------



## carshon

All I can say is that I hope things get better


----------



## KigerQueen

Things are slowly getting better. Fiance got a job. Its not any of the ones promised to him before we moved but its income. My grandfathers vitals and bloodwork are stabilizing and hitting normal ranges. We just moved our camper closer to my parents on state trust land for the next 14 days. Negra will be comeing home on the week of the 14th. Im prob going to sell some of odies tack. I had him nearly cart broke. But i now have no use for a driving harness his size. If i get a horse sown the line ill get them their own harness. Keeping my driving lines though lol. Negra loves playing with driving. After the baby is born ill see if negra will be ok with me riding her. I have hoped on her bareback and she was ok. But i weigh about 210 rn and while i think the 20% is bust i also think each horse can only handle so much. She has been fine with lighter riders. If she tells me she is not down for it thats ok. Ill still love her. She is going to board with the wounderfull people who we where with when notty passed away. They moved to queen creek. Negra will be getting her own large turnout to herself. It was going to be her and odie but well... i may look into a donkey to be her friend or something. Maybe ask if their older arab wants turnout with her so she is not alone. In feb we will be getting a camper upgrade. So we will have more space. My birds can come with us (much to my fiances dismay). They are at my parents and i miss my little crime bags. And we will be looking at getting a medium/large dog. If we are going to be boondocking a dog is kinda a nice security system to have. Besides the colt 45. 

My friend really wants to go in with me to co own a project horse and train it. Possibly for resale or to keep. She is the friend who rode odie alot. She loves odie and was also devistated i had to rehome him. So thats something to look forward to. Pony window shopping to keep me sane lol. 

Got to stay positive. We have food, a roof over our heads and family close to help us if needed. It could be much worst.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Good, I have been following your story. Sending good vibes.


----------



## KigerQueen

Welp. Today sucks. Fiance took the car to work because it was cold. Something told me to take the carseat out but i was too tired. Well it got repoed while he was working. So hopefully they let us get our crap out of the car... if not i need to reppace a almost $300 carseat for jack. Oy. I have also been sick since october 10th and i can hardly breath out of my nose today. Im going back to bed...


----------



## KigerQueen

Insalt to injury. My sons insurance application was denied due to a missed "PAS" apointment. Had no idea what or when it was. So i get to call them. Also the diper bag was in the car. The bank is not wanting to get back to us. They can keep the car. I just want the diper bag and carseat.

And because im coughing so much i keep peeing myself. So im ALSO useing the dipers. Im over this week...


----------



## whisperbaby22

This is outrageous. Is there some official's office that you can call to complain that you cannot get your baby items back? So sorry.


----------



## KigerQueen

My fiance is going to blow up the banks phones tomorrow. Its our proporty and they have to give it back. But its stressful now because i have 0 way to transport jack even with the truck. At least till we get it back. And i need to go to a dr but i need to deal with des. Im hacking so much im giving myself contractions. And peeing myself constantly from it. been sick for over a month now. Gets kinda better than worst. Last month they checked me for strep, covid and pneumonia.

Good news is my dad saw my grandfather move his leg and foot today. So he may be able to walk again. Also equine express confirmed the 18th for pick up for negra.


----------



## KigerQueen

Above was suposed to post lastnight. No idea why it didn't. Anyway called the bank. Apparently we have to wait 2 hours for that department to open. My right eat and jaw joint are killing me today. Like a solid 8 on the pain scale. I want to curl up and not exist because the pain. I cant stop hacking either. Id go to urgent care or what not but now with no car/carseat im sol.


----------



## KigerQueen

Good news! So sevral infections have been fround in my grandfather but are now getting HEAVILY treated amazing part is he is now back with reality. He knows WHO he is where he is and WHY he is there. He has been m9ved out of the dementia ward in the hospital. Still a long road but he is lucid and thats a h8ge improvement. Spent the night at my parents with jack and am now sitting in the small er by their house. We found out my grandfather has a MERSA infection in his lungs. So i have been exposed to it within the past 30 days. So going to get tested for that because im still getting sicker. So waiting for a room now. May spend the night at my parents again. My fiance may be salty about it because he misses us but depending on what the er says i may have him come to my parents to stay if im going to be kept. 

Other news is odie is doing VERY well. He gets hand walked and is spoiled. Negra will be comeing home soon too.


----------



## KigerQueen

So all the er did was take my vitals and listen to my lungs. So i was given antibiotics and an inhaler. They say i most likely have bronchitis so there is that. So got that today. Still dealing with DES. Aparently i need to call them to talk to q case worker but never was given notice of that so yay... i get to spend tomorrow doing that. Once THATS done i can get in with a new ob here in az and get jack into a dr asap. He will need a tdap shot (as will i). But he has HORRIBLE "growing" pains. Like wake up screaming in pain in the middle of the night pain. Thats a bit much for.growing pains imo. He begs for medicine and even ig its "nasty" he begs if he is in pain. Not normal. But urgent care is basically "see a primary and gtfo". Alabama really screwed us on our insurance so i was unable to bring him. Been trying to fight with it out here for a month. Once its setttled he is going back to his normal dr. They are awsome so hopefully they can figure it out. I need to go for obvious reasons lol. As much fun as boon docking is im ready to move into parents house for a bit ****! Its nice being able to be more than 20 feet away from the toddler XD.
Ill post a pic of .y mom deading a book with jack. Kids hair is just too beautifull to cut. Fiance agrees so untill HE wants it cut he can rock the long hair. Also i put my birds outside in their travel cage to get them some.fresh air. Left the cage open and my WEIRD cat decided to just chill in the cage XD. Not a SINGLE ONE of my animals is remotely normal. Not. A. Single. One.


----------



## tinyliny

I'm sure the Canadian and European readers are aghast at the way our medical /insurance system DOESN'T work!


----------



## KigerQueen

Right? I still have yet to do my glucose test. And i should be seen every 2 weeks at this point as im now 30 weeks pregnant. And daily painfull contractions for the past 3 weeks because why not. I get to spend the next 4 hour hours on the phone once lunch is done cooking. I got 3 hours of sleep lastnight. My ribs hurt from coughing. But there is not a room set up at my parents yet for us so i cant just move in right away like i want to. 
Good news is we are scheduled to get the stuff out of our car friday so yay. Im desperate for a nap but i probably wont be getting that.


----------



## Linoone

KigerQueen said:


> Left the cage open and my WEIRD cat decided to just chill in the cage XD.


You have been chosen, lol.


----------



## KigerQueen

Im always chosen by the weird ones! My birds are not much better themselves. Best way to describe them is pinky and the brain. BMO my cockatiel has 0 brain cells. He is sweet and loveing and the dumbest living creature i have ever met. And i have kept insects as pets. Zelda wants the world to burn. At least during the hormonal time of year. Then the cat is a weirdo. My horses have been weird. Once things are more stable we will be getting a dog. I can only imagine the level of derp that will be. If apollo is any indication.

News on DES. Called and was told to ‘clear’ off and call back tomorrow because they are too busy. Im fully expecting im going to have to go to one physically on friday. Im not enthused. Im hopeing the jetta is up and running tomorrow so i can have a car. Just needs the oil pan resealed and tires. Negra will be deliverd to the barn on the 20th at like 4 or 5 am. So i kinda want a car to be there and NOT ask bo to be up that early.

Here is some pics of the crime bags in question.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well the universe is not my friend aparently. It looks like imoseing my plug and have some bloody show... im 30 weeks as of yesterday. Im now just hopeing i can keep this baby in till christmas.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well good news is no labor thus far nore blood. The meds seams to be working too. Finally feeling a bit better so huzzah. But my mom caught what ever we have so she is not amused. 

DES still wont even let me sit on hold so i need to figure out how tf im getting to an office. The man ia dragging his feet on getting the jetta up and running. I get that he hurts from working. But we are in our 30s. We always hurt. I need a car sooooo... 
My grandfather is being moved to an acute care center. He still has MERSA and C.Diff in his lungs so he is in quarantine. I cant see him because he is hightly contagus. And well i have enough issues as is. But he still knows WHO he is so thats a HUGE plus. 
Negras transport is delayed a day but she is still set to come home next week. Im excited to see her. Lil boy keeps asking about his horse. Need to box up odies things. Ill be sending them to his new owner. I could sell them but id rather them go with odie.


----------



## KigerQueen

Talked to my trainer. She is the one who was braking odie for the cart. She is going to try negra out once she is healthy enough. She knows some people/students looking to do onsite leases. Negra LOVES being ridden. She is good with a light rider. So figure chargeing 155 a month for a lease would MAJORLY help me out. More so considering hay is $25 a bale. 155 is half a months board including feed. It will also help keep her in shape as well. She is going to be almost 2 hours from me and since im going to have a baby i wont be able to come out much. But i trust the BO. She is AMAZING and she took amazing care of all 4 of my horses when we where there in 2020.


----------



## KigerQueen

Well the universe thinks its funny. Im vrouched down starting a fire and suddenly i felt like i birthed fluid. Not peed. There is a difrence. So i run to the bathroom but it cleanes up and there is not alot. So i THINK i just peed myself? So meanwhile im in the mids of "is my water braking?"crisis and DES calls me. Fantastic. I need 3 things to get this all done and im golden. But now im cramping horribly (again this is NOT a new accurence at this point) so.... im just going to chill and see how my evening progresses. Like PLEASE can we not for ONE DAY!


----------



## KigerQueen

Well i just found out they intubated my grandfather. Today needs to stop...


----------



## KigerQueen

Soooo looks like DES removed my son from applying for medical so now im on the phone with them waiting to fix that AND the address. Again. 
(Update) fixing it now on the phone with them.

Poppi (my grandfather) is stable. He has pneumonia, covid, c.diff and MERSA. He is still incubated because his lungs just where unable to get oxygen. Hopefully he pulls through. 

Trying to stay positive. Kinda hard when im traped in a camper out in BFE with a cranky toddler and no car. But fiance did get our stuff from the car today. I can HOPE he grabbed my saddle pads or at least ONE. Not holding out too much hope on that. He is cranky. On his way to barrow his brothers truck he hit a bee with his face at 70mph on his motercycle... and it stug his face. Sooo he is also haveing a day. I know i should not laugh but i find that funny. Mostly because he was a cranky azz so i feel less pitty for him today.


----------



## KigerQueen

Negra is on her way home! Loaded up and heading to pilot point texas for a day layover. Im excited to see her!

















In other news im on my moms **** list ****. What ever funk i have i gave to my poor mom. She cant smell (not covid just severely congested as instill am) and hacking to the point she puked. I feel bad. But she is a good sport about it. My step dad just said if he gets it then F you XD. Again note this is all jokeingly said. 

Hopefully i can see my girl asap. I need to get her a blanket. She has some rain rot and best bet is to just shave her to make treatment easier. Its still in the 70s so def not a big issue as long as she has a blanket for cold weather.


----------



## KigerQueen

Negra made it to texas this am for her layover. She will be leaveing this evening to az. She will be arriving monday am.









Now i need to find her a blanket. She has rain rot acording to odies owner. Odie is getting body clipped to treat his. Im thinking of doing the same to her. But i need to aquire a blanket for her first if thats how i decide to handle it.


----------



## KigerQueen

Its nearly 4 am. I have been in notible pain since 10pm. I dont THINK its labor. Its a xonstant pain. Its not ebbing down its just constand and slowly increasng. Like the WORST period pain. Im laying down and its not helping. The baby is still active so thats good. Dont know if im just a baby or if i should be concerned... insurance SHOULD be sorted by tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## KigerQueen

Negra is home! Hopeing i can see her asap but lack of car makes that complicated.

















Almost went to the hospital lastnight. I was positive i was in labor. At about 4:45am it just stopped. Sooo i have NO idea wtf is up. But i have had 2 hours of sleep and im not looking forward to today of no sleep. Fiance is calling off of work because his siatic nerve is acting up. He nearly falls if he tries to walk. He ended up in the er last time it did this because he was dragging himself across the floor from pain. So yay to that. Mine is acting up too but im kinda used to it lol. 

After last night i dont want to go to the camper at all. I want to be closer to town if needed because this false labor is NOT fun.


----------



## KigerQueen

We ended uo setting the room at my parents up and we are basically moved it. So huzzah to that.

God bad news about my grandfather today. Hospital just asked my mom how far she wanted to go with treatment and when she wanted to call it. Not the news any of us wanted.


----------



## KigerQueen

Mom is back from the hospital. So poppi did not wake up when they took him off sedation. He stopped breathing on the cpap so he is back on the Ventilator. This time its breathing for him. Hos kidneys are shot from the Lasix they gave him for the fluid in his lungs. So basically he is done. Mom now has to tell my uncle and my grandmother the news. Not a good time. Poppi was a huge part of my life as a child and young adult. I looked up to him alot. At least he got to meet jack whom he loved. The nail in his coffin was the covid ON TOP of copd, cdiff and MERSA. He was doing better till he got covid on top of it. Fiance nearly died of covid because he refused the shot. He is lucky he survived the blood clots in his lungs with no longterm damage. Rest of us have the shot. 
Mimi (my grandmother) is comeing up tomorrow. I dont know exactly how much more stress and loss i can take this year. Ill post odie good news in a separate post. Not alot of room for happiness here.


----------



## KigerQueen

Odie had a vet appointment today. Xrays showed he has NOT rotated still and it looks like he is in the clear after his laminitic episode. He dose have some notable arthritis in his fetlock. Kinda suprized on that one. But he is gaining weigh and back to his normal charming self. He has def wiggled his way into his new owners heart already lol. He is a good boy and in the absolute BEST home he could ever be in. As much as i miss him i feel relief. She can give him all the things i was unable to. I get to keep tabs on him too. It cant get much better than that. Here is a pic from the other day during his grooming time.


----------



## KigerQueen

Can i make a note to have the name of the journal changed? Since odie is no longer mine. I feel "The Misadventures of KigerQueen" is fitting.


----------



## QtrBel

Any time you have a question such as above just use report. Otherwise if we don't see it it we aren't going to be able to do anything. A report guarantees we see the request. 

I'll change it now.


----------



## KigerQueen

Oh thank you! Was not positive how to go about that.


----------



## KigerQueen

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! today has been chill and good. Yesterday poppi went on dialysis. So far no news is good news thus far. We are all aware that this is our last hail mary for him. But we are all odly just ok? We are not lingering on it and just having a good and CHILL thanksgiving. 

So ill count today as a good day! Hope everyone is having a good turkey day!


----------



## KigerQueen

Well got bad news. Poppi did not handle dialysis. So we are stopping treatment on him. My uncle flies out tomorrow and we will be planning final arrangements for him.

Fiance is on overyones crap list. He had planned on a drive to sadona with friends today. What ever honestly did not care. But he NEEDED to bring me back a paper i NEED for DES today. Well his bike tire is a mess now so he needs to fix the truck to take it to work... so he wont be back tonight like he planned. Like our son has wanted. He will be at the camper.

I am THIS close to fixing the car myself. I have all i need. But im positive carb cleaner and motor oil are not good for pregnancy. He was supposed to work on it. I am 31 weeks pregnant. I have not seen a dr since i was 27 weeks. Im over this. Today is not the day to pull this crap on me. The mom who was my first father figure is DYEING in the hospital. And he has to go fark off. Not impressed in the least.


----------



## knightrider

I am so sorry about your beloved Poppi.


----------



## KigerQueen

Poppi just passed. And im having contractions rn. Im just glad we got to see him this am before he passed.


----------



## Txshecat0423

I’m sorry for the loss of your grandfather. Prayers for you and the family, take care of yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KigerQueen

My uncle flew out yesterday. Parents and uncle got drunk reminiscing and just having family time. We all had some much needed family time. We all blew my great grandfathers horn for poppi. Its a family heirloom from poppis father. 

I LOVE my mom. My grandmother is complaining and trying to back seat parent my son. Im just ignoring it because mimi is mimi. But my mom kinda went after her lol. Told her its RUDE as jack is my son and i can parent how i want. Im so lucky to have a awesome and respectful mom.

While this is a devastating time for us its nice to be surrounded by family.


----------



## KigerQueen

Figured id post pics of my family and the horn. Final arrangements have been made. Poppi will be cremated. Ill scatter some ashes at a good fishing spot. Some will go in a bullet and some will be shot into space. All things he would LOVE. 

















Hoping to have the car fixed tomorrow. Then i can go see my girly. I have not seen her since we left alabama and its killing me. 

I had MORE bloody show lastnight 😩. Im 31 weeks 5 days so DEF to early still. Got the paperwork i needed submitted so hopefully as of tomorrow i will have insurance. Fingers crossed things look up from here.

Also here is a pic of my poppi. He was like a father to me.


----------



## KigerQueen

Got an odie update. He is looking AMAZING! I still have been unable to see negra because car and other issues. But i know she is doing well. We are doing well despite poppis passing. My parents and uncle have been cleaning their house... its been a chore and lets just say its bad. My mom is very tired from all this. But hopefully the rest of the year goes better.


----------



## KigerQueen

im going to pull my hair out. so according to my Medicaid portal my insurance was reinstated 11,1,2022. so i made an appointment for today to FINALY see a dr since October. appointment was today. well the office lets me know this am that my insurance is inactive soo no i DONT have insurance... so i get to spend my morning fighting them. if i cant get it resolved im going in person. i do NOT want to go in person. im already sick with lord knows what still. have to drive an hour to just get my documents out of storage (need to anyway but was not on my list of crap to do today). im also going to be looking for a job i can work from home. fiance is looking to switch jobs again. i get it the environment has gotten toxic. a manager tried to get him to hit him the other day. and no one deserves to be treated like crap at work. but thats kinda too bad. welcome to retail. its bs but we cant afford him to keep job hopping. maybe im just used to takeing absue at jobs. maybe its part of my CPTSD or Tism that makes me people please and tolerate it. But id like to NOT be stressing about money right now. i have SOME baby supplies. i still need cloths and swaddles and such. i need bottles and brest pumping stuff. i have jacks old crib and some dippers. while that will get me by in an emergency its not adequate. its almost 9 am and im going off 6 hours sleep and an ear ache. ill be messaging BO to see if i can get negra pics today. i need something to cheer me up.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Just catching up, I am not being alerted when you post. Sending good thoughts your way. Hang in there.


----------



## KigerQueen

Finally. FINNALY got a drs appointment! Took forever to deal with insurance. But i see the dr on the 20th. I may have to drive to the office tomorrow to get a records request forum so they can get my records from my last ob. Requested an apointment for my son as well for next week. Need to make an apointment for fiance. After his TBI in 2006 he lost his ability to read. He was going to get his guard card today but they refused to help him read the test questions. He needs it officially registered as a disability because he has been denied many jobs he absolutely could do with minimal acomidations. 

Still have not seen my girl and its killing me. My jetta is still down (needs a battery and tires but holy crap the price). Our friend is letting us barrow his shizbox. Its a 97 carolla lol. I mean it has ac and runs. But it dose NOT like the freeway and eats gas. So i cant take it to san tan from glendale. Id go through a tank of gas and we cant afford that atm. Fiance counted his chickens before they hatched (again) and left his job at walmart to go do the security job. Soooo yeah. Im soooooo over this year and the stress lol. 

My grandmother is not ready to go home. So she has been here since the week before Thanksgiving. She has always been a bit much. We have noticed a change in her over the last year. She def has some type of dementia. Her personality has changed. She has reverted back to her mean girl period of her life. She is more focused on weight than normal (has had an eating disorder for nearly her entire life). She was fixating on poppis weight before he passed away. She never did that before. Thats just one example. But she is driving my poor parents insane. I try to run interference to help their sanity. But jack is going though his own emotienal crisis over all the change this year so he is a bit much for mimi to handle. 
I also gave my mom qnd brother what ever plague i have. Still sick btw. Since october. It getting better now FINNALY but im not holding my breath on that. Everytime i think "im finally getting over this" it gets worst again.

So yeah. Life is chaos. Jack is going to be so upset when fiance dose not come home tonight. He is staying at the camper tonight and getting drunk. He normally dose not do that but this year has been so stressful i get it. We all have our vices and honestly its a healthier copeing mechanism than his normal ones of internalizing stress untill he is physically ill. 

After this year im seriously reconsidering breast feeding my baby. Id give my left leg for an edible or a shot of something after the past 3 months. Obviously can while pregnant but idk if pumping and dumping works with edibles like it dose alchohal. Going to get into a psych dr asap. I need my anxiety meds upped. And prob need counseling. I also need to be prepared for ppd. My ppd after jack was horrible and scarry. Regular depresstion is bad enough. That is like mega super strength depression. I could not really bond with him till 4 months pp just because of it. Not playing that game again.


----------



## KigerQueen

Been nauseous the last 2 days. Also been sleeping 90% of the last 2 days. Guess i kinda know why lol. Baby dropped lastnight (hence all the weirdness i felt). Got drs appointments for jack and i. He goes in tomorrow to his pcp and i go in tuseday finally. He then sees his foot dr in January. So small things. But im getting a feeling lil girl is not going to wait to january for an aparence. She is not due till jan 25 but jack was not due till jan 27. And he was born jan 10th. Im loseing MORE mucus and i have lots of.pack pain qnd cramping. Yay....


----------



## KigerQueen

So jack had a drs apointment today. He has been complaining of leg and arm pain and living on kids motrin. Sr agreed something is up. So he is getting blood work, x rays and seeing a specialist. Fingers crossed its nothing serious.

In other news negra is THRIVING and so happy lol. Got a silly vid of her from BO today. Also odie is doing sooooooo good .






#oldhorse #arabianhorse #arabian | TikTok


TikTok video from Maya Beck (@inomay): "#oldhorse #arabianhorse #arabian". original sound - MCPerformanceHorses.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## KigerQueen




----------



## KigerQueen

Jack got blood work and x rays today. Poor boy was so good. But labcorp used an ADULT SIZED NEEDLE on his arm and blew his vein badly. ****ed is not a word... but he held still through it all. I absolutly cried on the way home because my poor baby was tourcherd by an idiot. Who uses a needle that big on a 3 year old? 
Well whats done is done. Kid hot spoiled rotten when we got home so he is now happy and the bruising is not that bad. Amazingly.

After seeing my ob tuseday i now see them EVERY tuseday and friday untill i pop. Also glad that my liver blood work came back normal. Makes me 90% positive it was the gabapentin that caused my fattyliver issues. So things are slowly looking good. Fiance got a new job and is doing a side gig with a friend. We got all the essentials for the baby. My hospital bag is packed. Dr said event though im only 35 weeks i could go any time. Baby is measuring about 6lbs and looks fully developed and looks perfect. Had 48 hours of back labor this week as well. That was fun. But it stopped? Soooooooo XD.
But merry christmas (of what ever winter holiday you celebrate). Things are def looking up. Hopefully 2023 is MUCH better than 2022 for everyone.


----------



## KigerQueen

So the man and i have decided to go our separate ways after nearly 12 years. Its honestly been a long time coming. We are still cohabitating at my parents and such. But we are slowly going to untangle our lives from each other. Sooo thats a thing.

In other news baby is still residing in me lol. My false labor has slowed down. We where all positive i was going to go before xmas XD. 

But i get to start this next chapter of my life as a 30 year old single mom. This will be interesting. I plan on finding a work from home job. Daycare is as much as rent for one kid much less 2 so im going to try and avoid that. I think i need a sugar daddy XD.

Anyone know any good work from home jobs? Not call center as i REALLY CANT do alot of phone calls..1 because kids and 2 because the last call center job stressed me out too much. Caused me to have a panic attack induced seizure. Or a sugar daddy if anyone knows one XD.


----------



## tinyliny

So sorry to read of your recent troubles.


----------



## KigerQueen

Had a good new years eve. Blew the horn for my grandfather. I look like a hot mess but i give 0 flarks. Im going to embrace my feral women phase.

I was a mess for park of yesterday. J already has a side chick but still is cranky if i did not do his laundry. Like dude you cant have both. Now all i feel is rage today. That may be a good thing but im also over stimulated so im snapping at poor jack and im trying so hard not to.

But im refusing to go back to him. Going to untangle us and move on with my crazy feral women phase.

Do note i did 100% pee myself while blowing the horn ****! Thank lord for dipers XD.


----------



## KigerQueen

Ugh. So not only am i dealing with major emotional issues but i now have a stomach bug. Im not winning.


----------



## KigerQueen

Welpnthe stomech bug wasnonly 24 hours so there is that. Took j to the dr today to fill out his paperwork. Gled he js getting that vasectomy. At least i know ill be the last baby mama 😒. Im super clingly feeling because hormones but again im sol there. Im board and lonely but im to pregnant to go anywhere. I dont really have friends either. Im not even postpartum and the depresstion is hitting. My prozac will def need upped. Dont have many places to vent so im venting here. If i post on fb j throws a tantrum about putting "his business" out there. Like gues what, you did this so you can deal. I cant even bring myself to game. I can play for like 15 min then i just cant play. I have no outlet. Im doing my best to be here for my son. But the timing or dirt bag was just not needed. He could not wait? He had to do this crap right now? Ugh!


----------



## JCnGrace

Sorry you are going through all this @KigerQueen . Best wishes for brighter days ahead! Sending you a cyber hug of support.


----------



## KigerQueen

Thank you. Im doing a bit better now. Im focusing on turning sadness to anger. While not healthy, its a much easier emotion to deal with. Ill have time to properly process this later in therapy. For now i need to be present for my son and soon to be lil girl. Need to embrace the angry feral women lol.

I will do only a 3 things for him then he is on his own. I will help him fill out job apps. I will help him get his surgery for his hernia and vasectomy (i will be the last baby mama thank you) and ill file last years taxes. After that its all on him. Im not his free secretary anymore. He will have to rope someone else to go with him to fill out paperwork and what not. I will be going after him for child support after. Once he has no excuse to not work. If they can fix his testical pain issue and his hernia he has 0 excuse. And ill be done with him. Ill co parent. I do want the best for him. But he is a nasty selfish person. More so with him dumping me 2 days after christmas while 9 months pregnant.


----------

